# 1st IUI CD10... Looking for buddies =)



## xurfingers

Hey Ladies, I am currently CD 10 of my first IUI with Follistim injections. It's getting close to insemination time and I would love to talk with someone who can relate. =)


----------



## curlygurl

Hi, Just wanted to wish you good luck. I hope that everything works out for you! I am CD3 of my third IUI cycle. I am trying to stay real positive that this one will work.


----------



## xurfingers

Thanks for the luck and to you as well. You are on your third cycle already... Uhh, that's gotta be rough - sad to say :( I really don't care for the fertility drugs or the side effects or the mental anguish! Will this be your first child?


----------



## xurfingers

Oh, I see the TTC# 1 now... Oops. I'm new at this


----------



## curlygurl

It's ok, yeah the first one it worked, I got pregnant, but it ended really fast after. I was so shocked when this one didn't work. It was definitely a major let down, but I am trying to stay positive for this third one. Will this be your first baby? Did you do clomid or anything like that?


----------



## xurfingers

I'm sorry that has happened to you. Sometimes unexplained things just happen to us. I'm glad you are staying positive. There are so many options out there for us now but it all needs to stay within balance, I think. As long as the good out weighes the bad. I am ttc #4, actually. My youngest son passed when he was 4mos. Old from SIDS. It's been 10 years. Time helps but you never really heal from it. I have 2 older sons 15 and 13. My loss left me always wanting another, so here I am. I am taking follistim injections and on an IUI cycle. My partner has swimming issues.


----------



## curlygurl

Oh wow. Sorry to hear that. I hope this works out for you. I know there must be a reason why we are going through this, although somedays I can't understand.


----------



## xurfingers

Is there a reason you are on Clomid? Do either of you have any issues?


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers I am CD11 and I am also having my first IUI this week. I need some buddies too!


----------



## xurfingers

Oh that's awesome! We will be able to compair practically day by day! I have another ultrasound in the morning to see how my little eggies are doing. I'm hoping to trigger soon. How about you?


----------



## xurfingers

Compare (oops)


----------



## LGRJWR

My u/s is also in the morning I will post as soon as I get out. So excited! Praying for good quality mature eggs so we can both trigger soon!


----------



## xurfingers

Yes, Ma'am... Grow eggs, grow! Lol I will post afterwards as well. Praying for perfect little eggs for us both :) This is so cool!


----------



## xurfingers

Just got home from the u/s. I have 4 eggs in my right ovary that aren't growing very fast. They are all around 11mm. In my right ovary I have the 2 promising eggs. 18mm and 16mm. Doc says to trigger on Wedsnesday evening! :happydance: IUI Friday Morning :thumbup:


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Is there a reason you are on Clomid? Do either of you have any issues?

Right now our diagnosis is unexplained infertility. My doctor told me that they do the clomid and trigger to make sure that I am ovulating good mature eggs for the IUI. Which is fine by me - I will do anything at this point. Although as we went through testing and stuff, I had low viatmin D, elevated thyroid antibodies, and an arcuate uterus. Any of these things cannot point directly to infertility though. UGH. 

Good luck on your u/s today, hopefully you can trigger soon!


----------



## xurfingers

I have read that Clomid is a gentle stimulator. Have you thought about taking injections? They are more aggressive. Your insurance may even cover it. Mine did... shockingly!


----------



## xurfingers

How many mature eggs have you had with your failed cycles?


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Just got home from the u/s. I have 4 eggs in my right ovary that aren't growing very fast. They are all around 11mm. In my right ovary I have the 2 promising eggs. 18mm and 16mm. Doc says to trigger on Wedsnesday evening! :happydance: IUI Friday Morning :thumbup:

Oh awesome!!! That sounds good! Very promising. Just a tip, on my first IUI I went with a somewhat full bladder, and I have read alot about having a full bladder for IUI - if you can hold it, I would definetly try that! 

My first IUI I had 3-4 follicles in the 18-20 range, my last one I had 2 in the 20-22 range. I responded pretty good to the clomid, and barely had any side effects. I have read alot of posts on here about injections for the IUI's, I think I want to give the clomid another chance. Unfortunately our insurance covers nothing, so I have to pay out of pocket for all the drugs, etc.


----------



## curlygurl

I go tomorrow morning for my baseline ultrasound. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## xurfingers

Wow. You sure do make more eggs than I do. I was very disappointed with my egg count. I just assumed there would be a bunch considering that I already have children and don't have any issues other than one... MY AGE is becoming a factor, I think! Uhhh, it sure sucks getting older:cry: I'm excited for you. This will be YOUR CYCLE!... We can WILL it together:)[-o&lt;


----------



## holls147

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from the u/s. I have 4 eggs in my right ovary that aren't growing very fast. They are all around 11mm. In my right ovary I have the 2 promising eggs. 18mm and 16mm. Doc says to trigger on Wedsnesday evening! :happydance: IUI Friday Morning :thumbup:
> 
> Oh awesome!!! That sounds good! Very promising. Just a tip, on my first IUI I went with a somewhat full bladder, and I have read alot about having a full bladder for IUI - if you can hold it, I would definetly try that!
> 
> My first IUI I had 3-4 follicles in the 18-20 range, my last one I had 2 in the 20-22 range. I responded pretty good to the clomid, and barely had any side effects. I have read alot of posts on here about injections for the IUI's, I think I want to give the clomid another chance. Unfortunately our insurance covers nothing, so I have to pay out of pocket for all the drugs, etc.Click to expand...



XU and curly you are both about one week behind me, I had my 1st IUI last Wed :) The nurse was having trouble entering my cervix, so she said the same thing as above about a full bladder. I had just emptied mine... So next time I will try the full bladder! Good luck to you all! I'll keep watching this thread.


----------



## LGRJWR

Sounds like your u/s went well xurfingers! Update on my u/s I had several small follicles that the Dr. said wouldn't catch up in time growth wise but I did have 1 mature follicle 19mm. I will trigger tomorrow night at 8:30 and our IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday) at 8:00 AM. I am so excited! I was hoping for more than 1 follicle but I will take what I can get. Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## holls147

Good luck to you as well. Kind of special thing to do on your birthday!!


----------



## LGRJWR

Thanks holls147! It is pretty special because it is my birthday and it is also the day my mom found out she was pregnant with my sister 18 years ago. My sister and I were 10 years apart in age because it took my mom 6 years to conceive her. However, she recently passed away in May at 17 so it is definitely a special day for me!


----------



## curlygurl

LGRJWR said:


> Sounds like your u/s went well xurfingers! Update on my u/s I had several small follicles that the Dr. said wouldn't catch up in time growth wise but I did have 1 mature follicle 19mm. I will trigger tomorrow night at 8:30 and our IUI is scheduled for Thursday the 16th (my birthday) at 8:00 AM. I am so excited! I was hoping for more than 1 follicle but I will take what I can get. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

All it takes is one! And I am sure having it be on your birthday will bring you some luck!! Best wishes! Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## xurfingers

Oh goodie! Thursday is what my doctor wanted originally as well. Just couldn't do it. I have to pick my son up from the airport 2 hrs away. He assures me that Friday is fine as long as we are being sexually active until then. I'm so glad you have a mature egg! I was disappointed in my count also. But, hey... We are still in the game right now! :)


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from the u/s. I have 4 eggs in my right ovary that aren't growing very fast. They are all around 11mm. In my right ovary I have the 2 promising eggs. 18mm and 16mm. Doc says to trigger on Wedsnesday evening! :happydance: IUI Friday Morning :thumbup:
> 
> Oh awesome!!! That sounds good! Very promising. Just a tip, on my first IUI I went with a somewhat full bladder, and I have read alot about having a full bladder for IUI - if you can hold it, I would definetly try that!
> 
> My first IUI I had 3-4 follicles in the 18-20 range, my last one I had 2 in the 20-22 range. I responded pretty good to the clomid, and barely had any side effects. I have read alot of posts on here about injections for the IUI's, I think I want to give the clomid another chance. Unfortunately our insurance covers nothing, so I have to pay out of pocket for all the drugs, etc.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> XU and curly you are both about one week behind me, I had my 1st IUI last Wed :) The nurse was having trouble entering my cervix, so she said the same thing as above about a full bladder. I had just emptied mine... So next time I will try the full bladder! Good luck to you all! I'll keep watching this thread.Click to expand...

Good luck! Please keep us posted! Your numbers sound really good!! Are you testing on your own, or going in for a beta?


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Wow. You sure do make more eggs than I do. I was very disappointed with my egg count. I just assumed there would be a bunch considering that I already have children and don't have any issues other than one... MY AGE is becoming a factor, I think! Uhhh, it sure sucks getting older:cry: I'm excited for you. This will be YOUR CYCLE!... We can WILL it together:)[-o&lt;

Well all it takes is one good egg! I am only 33 but I feel like in the babymaking game, I am so far behind. :dohh:


----------



## LGRJWR

So they did not tell you not to have sex two days prior to IUI? I am confused because that is what they told us to do. However, I know all doctors are different. In regards to the tip about having a full bladder do you empty your bladder right before the IUI or do you hold it during?


----------



## curlygurl

LGRJWR said:


> So they did not tell you not to have sex two days prior to IUI? I am confused because that is what they told us to do. However, I know all doctors are different. In regards to the tip about having a full bladder do you empty your bladder right before the IUI or do you hold it during?

For our first IUI, we didn't BD the night before the IUI, and for the 2nd IUI we did BD the night before. Both samples were good, I think the second one was a little lower than the first but still really high, like 50 million or something. But our doctor said not to worry about abstaining, I think that is if your DH has any issues with his sample, then they would tell you to do that. 

For the full bladder, I held it for the IUI (which was a little difficult - I was afraid I was going to go to the bathroom on the doctor) but it was fine. And I didn't empty my bladder until I got home 40 minutes later. I would say don't let it get to bad that you are uncomfortable, just that you could be able to hold until you get home. Good luck!!


----------



## curlygurl

Sorry I just read up further and realized that the abstaining wasn't to me...LOL. I guess every doctor is different, I have read alot about BDing the day of your IUI because the cervix is open...after mine IUIs I didn't think I could do it...but I say if you can go for it! I think I will try that for this go around.


----------



## holls147

Yeah it seems like all dr's are different. I went in for my scan last monday and was told to trigger that night and to either bd that night or Tuesday morning, then IUI Wednesday morning. So BD Monday night, which I feel like was no help, and then the IUI Wed morning. UGH. How long is the trigger staying in your system?


----------



## curlygurl

I never tested the trigger out, but it seems from what I have read it is usually out between 7-10 past trigger.


----------



## LGRJWR

Curlygurl no worries I am talking to anybody that will respond. Thanks for the advice. I will try my best to hold it but I usually pee as soon as I get up in the morning.


----------



## curlygurl

LGRJWR said:


> Curlygurl no worries I am talking to anybody that will respond. Thanks for the advice. I will try my best to hold it but I usually pee as soon as I get up in the morning.

Oh I do too, I just drank like almost a whole bottle of water from when I got up to when I had the IUI. Good luck!


----------



## Evie10

Hi there,
I'm on day 8 of my first IUI cycle, so I'm on day 5 of my gonal-f injectibles. 
Hope this is our month!
XO


----------



## xurfingers

Hello Evie. I took my 8th injection of Follistim today. Have you experienced any side effects such as bleeding or headaches?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Hello Evie. I took my 8th injection of Follistim today. Have you experienced any side effects such as bleeding or headaches?

Luckily, no bleeding but had a headache yesterday. Not sure if that was work-related though. Very worried about work-related stress affecting this cycle... I so desperately want this to work.
How are you doing? Hope you're feeling positive. :thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

My spirits were down a little earlier today. I had my 3rd ultrasound and I have only 2 eggs ready to go. I've had a hard time on the injections and couldn't see how going through all this for 1 extra egg makes sense. I'm over it now and still hoping for the best. I have a stressful job as well. But we can't let work affect our happiness... It affects the babies :)


----------



## xurfingers

Evie, do you have children already or are you working on #1... And do you have any fertility issues?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie, do you have children already or are you working on #1... And do you have any fertility issues?

This is our attempt at baby #1. I'm 33 and DH is 29, almost 30. We've been TTC since Jan. All tests show no fertility issues, although my cycles became irregular since Jan, as luck would have it. I've had 2 months on Clomid 50mg and my fertility specialist thinks we have a good chance with IUI. 

I'm on 50mg of Gonal-F each night, and will have a HCG trigger when told to (based on monitoring). She's also going to have take more injections for luteal support after the IUI.

Tomorrow is blood test #1, then ultrasound and blood test possibly Thursday.

Losing sleep over work, and feeling very much not in control of what is happening... trying to meditate and remember that at the end of the day, its just a job. 

What about yourself?


----------



## Evie10

Xurfingers, did your doctor tell you how many follicles to expect?
I only had 1 mature each cycle of Clomid I did. 
Try to keep positive, you still have the rest of this cycle to go... it could be the one that works!


----------



## xurfingers

This will be my fourth pregnancy, actually. This is my first IUI however due to my age (35) and dad's sperm are lazy. My youngest son passed from SIDS 10 Years ago. I've always wanted another child but it hasn't taken me a long time to heal and I didn't want to compare the next... To the last. I think I'm ready now. Friday is my iui and it just so happens to land on his 11th birthday. I'm not sure what to think about that. This will be a test for me no doubt.


----------



## xurfingers

It has taken me a long time to heal... TYPO


----------



## xurfingers

Initially he said 5-6 good follicles. He agreed that he should have put me on a higher dose.


----------



## xurfingers

So, what is it that you do for a living that causes you to lose sleep?


----------



## Evie10

I am so very sorry for the loss of your son. I can only imagine how difficult that is for you.

Wishing you all the very best; I'm sure your son will be helping you through this... I believe in things like that. 

I manage an operations team in a financial institution (mortgages) in Sydney, Australia. Not anything exciting, just really stressful. How about you? I bet your kids + work keep you super-busy!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hello Ladies, Just wanted to drop by and wish you all luck. I had my first IUI had my BFP 3 days back and my blood work yday :). So far all good and hopefully it would be a good H&H 9 month.

I had only one Follicle and it was also my first IUI. So all it takes is just one Follicle, please dnt worry yourself over that.

Also unless doctor says otherwise, it helps to BD the day you're back from IUI. It kinda helps double your chances.

For me my doctor specifically asked me to empty my bladder before going in for the IUI.

Baby dust to all of you out there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie, Thank you for your kind words=) I hope my son is with me through this also.
Wow, you live in Sydney Australia... How cool is that!!! I see that there is a MAJOR time difference between Australia and America... It's 9:20am here. I will be talking to you in the FUTURE everyday! LOL


----------



## holls147

Evie10 said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your son. I can only imagine how difficult that is for you.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best; I'm sure your son will be helping you through this... I believe in things like that.
> 
> I manage an operations team in a financial institution (mortgages) in Sydney, Australia. Not anything exciting, just really stressful. How about you? I bet your kids + work keep you super-busy!

I also work in the mortgage industry and can relate to how stressfull it is! It is just a job, hope you can get some rest and relax :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

My boys don't keep me that busy. They are teenagers now. I basically just deal with ATTITUDE! lol As for my job, I am a crane operator for AK steel in Middletown, Ohio USA I basically lift heavy slabs and coils all day. It's a man's world where I work. Stressful having to deal with their crap all the time but it definately pays the bills.


----------



## xurfingers

flutter_flyy said:


> Hello Ladies, Just wanted to drop by and wish you all luck. I had my first IUI had my BFP 3 days back and my blood work yday :). So far all good and hopefully it would be a good H&H 9 month.
> 
> I had only one Follicle and it was also my first IUI. So all it takes is just one Follicle, please dnt worry yourself over that.
> 
> Also unless doctor says otherwise, it helps to BD the day you're back from IUI. It kinda helps double your chances.
> 
> For me my doctor specifically asked me to empty my bladder before going in for the IUI.
> 
> Baby dust to all of you out there :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats Flutter Fly! :thumbup:I'm glad things moved quickly for you! How do you feel? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## xurfingers

I just took my last injection of Follistim this morning... I will trigger tomorrow evening. I'm cautiously excited! I am Xing my fingers that this works! =)


----------



## curlygurl

Just had my baseline u/s...I had some cysts, which my doctor thinks will go away on their own, so I am starting clomid tomorrow, and then I go next week for another ultrasound. My doctor suggested to me today that if this cycle doesn't work, I move on to IVF, or for laproscopy to look for possible endometriosis - although I don't think I have any symptoms of endometriosis. I really hope 3rd time is a charm for me. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for the ladies who are triggering this week!


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> It has taken me a long time to heal... TYPO




curlygurl said:


> Just had my baseline u/s...I had some cysts, which my doctor thinks will go away on their own, so I am starting clomid tomorrow, and then I go next week for another ultrasound. My doctor suggested to me today that if this cycle doesn't work, I move on to IVF, or for laproscopy to look for possible endometriosis - although I don't think I have any symptoms of endometriosis. I really hope 3rd time is a charm for me.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for the ladies who are triggering this week!

I hope the cysts subside quickly and don't cause you any pain or interfere with progress! I really wish you the best this cycle. Sounds like you're off to a good start =)


----------



## holls147

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are on Clomid? Do either of you have any issues?
> 
> Right now our diagnosis is unexplained infertility. My doctor told me that they do the clomid and trigger to make sure that I am ovulating good mature eggs for the IUI. Which is fine by me - I will do anything at this point. Although as we went through testing and stuff, I had low viatmin D, elevated thyroid antibodies, and an arcuate uterus. Any of these things cannot point directly to infertility though. UGH.
> 
> Good luck on your u/s today, hopefully you can trigger soon!Click to expand...

My RE tested my Vitamin D and said it was low as well. Weird huh? Never would have guessed that would be something they test. So now I'm on 2,000 iu a day, plus the 400-500 that's in my multi. Hopefully it helps!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi all - reading what you all have written, i feel like we are all holding hands together. 

Tomorrow i go for baseline - see where we are at. I am on day 5 of Letrozole - and will find out when i take trigger shot tomorrow afternoon.

OH has 4 children; but had vasectomy after his last. He got reversal in Dec, and apparently only now are swimmers back up and ready. He is almost 37

I am 35, never been a mommie -so desperately want to be. Been trying for 7 months technically, but found out last month that the past 6 months were for 'fun' as doc put it (after reversal it can take 6 months for healthies to come to life). 

Anyways, i stirred up such a commotion i got into the doc on my 6th month of TTC and begged them not to take long to make this work. Doc is torn as to 'timed intercourse' or IUI this month - i am gonna ask for IUI because OH is military and is scheduled to leave on 25th. If we IUI, i would be scheduled for the 22nd - wowsers....

So nervous for test and results tomorrow..... 

wish you all the best


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> It has taken me a long time to heal... TYPO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Just had my baseline u/s...I had some cysts, which my doctor thinks will go away on their own, so I am starting clomid tomorrow, and then I go next week for another ultrasound. My doctor suggested to me today that if this cycle doesn't work, I move on to IVF, or for laproscopy to look for possible endometriosis - although I don't think I have any symptoms of endometriosis. I really hope 3rd time is a charm for me.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for the ladies who are triggering this week!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the cysts subside quickly and don't cause you any pain or interfere with progress! I really wish you the best this cycle. Sounds like you're off to a good start =)Click to expand...

Thank you, I had 1 cyst last month but it went away by day 11, so I am hoping the same for these. The doctor said that this happens much more frequently with clomid users, they are just leftovers.


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are on Clomid? Do either of you have any issues?
> 
> Right now our diagnosis is unexplained infertility. My doctor told me that they do the clomid and trigger to make sure that I am ovulating good mature eggs for the IUI. Which is fine by me - I will do anything at this point. Although as we went through testing and stuff, I had low viatmin D, elevated thyroid antibodies, and an arcuate uterus. Any of these things cannot point directly to infertility though. UGH.
> 
> Good luck on your u/s today, hopefully you can trigger soon!Click to expand...
> 
> My RE tested my Vitamin D and said it was low as well. Weird huh? Never would have guessed that would be something they test. So now I'm on 2,000 iu a day, plus the 400-500 that's in my multi. Hopefully it helps!!Click to expand...

YES! It is so weird. I think it is funny that they even check for that. Sometimes I wonder if I was low with Vitamin D what else could I be low on that could be a problem. I took 50,000 for 3 months, and now I take the 2,000 plus the prenatal vitamin has around 400. That should be enough!


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all - reading what you all have written, i feel like we are all holding hands together.
> 
> Tomorrow i go for baseline - see where we are at. I am on day 5 of Letrozole - and will find out when i take trigger shot tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> OH has 4 children; but had vasectomy after his last. He got reversal in Dec, and apparently only now are swimmers back up and ready. He is almost 37
> 
> I am 35, never been a mommie -so desperately want to be. Been trying for 7 months technically, but found out last month that the past 6 months were for 'fun' as doc put it (after reversal it can take 6 months for healthies to come to life).
> 
> Anyways, i stirred up such a commotion i got into the doc on my 6th month of TTC and begged them not to take long to make this work. Doc is torn as to 'timed intercourse' or IUI this month - i am gonna ask for IUI because OH is military and is scheduled to leave on 25th. If we IUI, i would be scheduled for the 22nd - wowsers....
> 
> So nervous for test and results tomorrow.....
> 
> wish you all the best

Good luck! I am sure everything will be fine. I know how frustrating it is to be ready, and have to wait, and go through all these ridiculous tests, and in my case there is "nothing" wrong. 

I hope you are able to do IUI, I am sure it will work out. :hugs:


----------



## holls147

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all - reading what you all have written, i feel like we are all holding hands together.
> 
> Tomorrow i go for baseline - see where we are at. I am on day 5 of Letrozole - and will find out when i take trigger shot tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> OH has 4 children; but had vasectomy after his last. He got reversal in Dec, and apparently only now are swimmers back up and ready. He is almost 37
> 
> I am 35, never been a mommie -so desperately want to be. Been trying for 7 months technically, but found out last month that the past 6 months were for 'fun' as doc put it (after reversal it can take 6 months for healthies to come to life).
> 
> Anyways, i stirred up such a commotion i got into the doc on my 6th month of TTC and begged them not to take long to make this work. Doc is torn as to 'timed intercourse' or IUI this month - i am gonna ask for IUI because OH is military and is scheduled to leave on 25th. If we IUI, i would be scheduled for the 22nd - wowsers....
> 
> So nervous for test and results tomorrow.....
> 
> wish you all the best

I really hope you are able to get the iui! I'm kind of a in a time crunch too. My insurance currently pays for 6 IUI's over my lifetime, but my company is being bought and I just have this feeling that the 'infertility benefit" will change once the new owner takes over. I've been ready to do this for a while, but DH was so against it. He just recently changed his mind. We're going to Europe in less than 3 weeks so if this one doesn't work I'll be out for the next cycle too. I think the benefit will change at the start of the new year. UGH. We don't needed the added stress of these timelines!! dust to you.


----------



## xurfingers

That's great that your insurance company covers the IUI. My insurance company does not... But they do cover the medication which keeps $1300.00 in my pocket each cycle. My DH wants to try another cycle if this one fails. I am less enthusiastic about it but I'm willing to try again if need be. It's too stressful for me.


----------



## holls147

Have you ever heard of freedom fertility pharmacy? That's where my insurance makes me get my meds from, aside from clomid. When I called to check up on the order because because my ovidrel wasn't covered they said that I could buy it out of pocket for $75. Which isn't too bad? Anyway I think they have prices on their website. Since I reacted bad to the HCG I'll have to pay for ovidrel next time. 

I'm on progesterone and and it's making me feel like I'm starving!! UGH. I'm probably going to gain 10lbs. Yesterday and today I'm hungry 2 hours after I eat. Anyone else having that?


----------



## xurfingers

Uhh, don't tell me that! Just trying to get pregnant makes me wanna eat! Lol I will be on progesterone beginning on saturday. Can't wait! Lol


----------



## holls147

I know, sorry! lol It could be the trigger shot too, as that stays in the system for a while. I keep having low back twinges too. It could be worse I guess, could be having hot flashes and a whole bunch of other symptoms. I've never been this hungry, ever!

Are you going to get a trigger shot too?


----------



## curlygurl

My progesterone definitely made me so hungry. I felt like I couldn't stop eating.


----------



## holls147

Thanks for sharing! Starting to feel like I was the only one eating everything in site :)


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> My boys don't keep me that busy. They are teenagers now. I basically just deal with ATTITUDE! lol As for my job, I am a crane operator for AK steel in Middletown, Ohio USA I basically lift heavy slabs and coils all day. It's a man's world where I work. Stressful having to deal with their crap all the time but it definately pays the bills.

xurfingers my husband works at Nucor Steel so I can only imagine that you are definitely in a mans world! I am a massage therapist thought I would share since everyone else has.


----------



## LGRJWR

About to trigger!


----------



## Evie10

flutter_flyy - very happy for you. Wishing you well! Your success gives me renewed hope!

xurfingers - wow! You do work in a man's world, but are obviously capable of handling it well. As someone earlier said, its just a job. I know we need them, but no job is ever has important as our happiness and loved ones. :o)

FYI, I had my blood test this morning, day 9 of this cycle, day 6 of gonal-f injectibles. Still awaiting the results; will update you all once I know more.


----------



## BDownmommie

I certainly agree with you about the hunger...i'm not sure what it is - the meds, the anticipation, the stress - wow, feel like i always have a fork in my hand.

I go for the tv U/S this morning to ensure everything is ready - wow - so nervous, so hopefull - so stressed...not sure if i can even think straight.


----------



## holls147

You'll do great! I thought that was best part of it so far, seeing what was going in the ovaries :) Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BDownmommie

So when do i get to scream and cry and run away never to be heard from again???

OMG - such an utterly disappointing morning...here's what happened.

Got to the clinic, met with the specialist - was told he 'needed to review' some info on my chart...nothing like making a girl nervous, right? So we chat for a few minutes and then he asks me about when i want to go for the first IVF treatment! I was confused, so I replied with - 'thought this month was either timed intercourse, or IUI - no one ever mentioned IVF to me'...so he pulle dout my chart, and looked at the OH's SA - and then everything in my world in this process just stopped....
Doc asked if i knew the results, i told him i was told the results from his office, and they were positive. And right then - he corrected it - oh wow - are they ever NOT good:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: (And this people is why you should always get things in writing) - so as it turns out the OH's SA - so very unlikely to produce a child, no impossible but 'very unlikely'
As doc put it - there is about 50% of what should be there, and of that only 50% are active - BUT of the active ones - they are 75% ok....

it looks like i need a math degree to figure out that equation.


----------



## BDownmommie

Ooops - wasn't done post -oh well....

Doc asked me to consider IVF - but i know OH's outlook on it and now dont' know what to do - dont know either how to tell him these results because i told him the numbers before and it made him happy - theres no change to the numbers - just what they mean, and then what they mean for our chances....

So then the appointment continues...with the me part...

Blood work - out of my foreare - man that hurt - o well, im a big girl 

Then - TV US - how utterly wonderful those are. Off to do measurements - sure thing - lining great!!!!
HOWEVER - doc had issues 'locating my ovaries' - omg and this is the specialist - any ways, once he 'found' them = left ovary 3 ready and nice size - 1.12/1.13/1.12 (CD7) and the right side 2 bit smaller tho.

So what's all this mean as my head is still screaming about the miscommunication over an SA?? 

Doc still wants to continue the process...see him on Friday - then if thinks still look right - IUI next week (maybe)

Ladies - im sitting at my desk now fighting back tears =-please please please help


----------



## xurfingers

ME Too!!! Good Luck!


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> I know, sorry! lol It could be the trigger shot too, as that stays in the system for a while. I keep having low back twinges too. It could be worse I guess, could be having hot flashes and a whole bunch of other symptoms. I've never been this hungry, ever!
> 
> Are you going to get a trigger shot too?

Yep. I will trigger at 8:30 pm tonight! I'm excited!


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Ooops - wasn't done post -oh well....
> 
> Doc asked me to consider IVF - but i know OH's outlook on it and now dont' know what to do - dont know either how to tell him these results because i told him the numbers before and it made him happy - theres no change to the numbers - just what they mean, and then what they mean for our chances....
> 
> So then the appointment continues...with the me part...
> 
> Blood work - out of my foreare - man that hurt - o well, im a big girl
> 
> Then - TV US - how utterly wonderful those are. Off to do measurements - sure thing - lining great!!!!
> HOWEVER - doc had issues 'locating my ovaries' - omg and this is the specialist - any ways, once he 'found' them = left ovary 3 ready and nice size - 1.12/1.13/1.12 (CD7) and the right side 2 bit smaller tho.
> 
> So what's all this mean as my head is still screaming about the miscommunication over an SA??
> 
> Doc still wants to continue the process...see him on Friday - then if thinks still look right - IUI next week (maybe)
> 
> Ladies - im sitting at my desk now fighting back tears =-please please please help

:hugs: Oh wow, this does not sound like a good experience at all. I am sorry I can't help with the numbers, as I am not sure what all the numbers mean, I know that for my IUI's they like to have the SA numbers be at least 15 million. It is my understanding that IUI is very good when the guy's side is the issue, because they are cleaning the sperm and only taking the very best sperm there is and they are putting them right where they need to be. 

When they did the u/s they should have been measuring the follicles in your ovaries. Those should grow at least 2 mm's or cm's everyday. When you go back on Friday they will probably measure again to make sure that they are growing at that rate. I usually trigger when I have follicles at the 20 or so mark, some doctors will have you trigger sooner, at 17 or 18. I think that just depends on your RE. Since this is your first IUI, they may have you do a few u/s so they can see what your body does. My first IUI I didn't trigger until day 18, and so when I went for my 2nd one she knew about the time that it was going to happen. 

I know it is so hard, but please try and relax. It will be ok. I know this is not the news you wanted to hear, but they can do so much when the issue is on the guy's side. I think it is very good that you are still moving forward with the IUI, and I am sure you will. Unfortunately there are so many layers to fertility problems, that I feel like each visit or each procedure is just pulling back another layer. Which is frustrating, but it is good too, you want to fix the whole problem, not just cover it up. I am sending good thoughts your way, I know how devastating all this can be. :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I know, sorry! lol It could be the trigger shot too, as that stays in the system for a while. I keep having low back twinges too. It could be worse I guess, could be having hot flashes and a whole bunch of other symptoms. I've never been this hungry, ever!
> 
> Are you going to get a trigger shot too?
> 
> Yep. I will trigger at 8:30 pm tonight! I'm excited!Click to expand...

YAY! Good luck! :happydance: Will you give yourself the shot, or is your DH doing it...oh wait you do injectables, right? So you are a pro at these shots by now...DH has to give me my trigger I am such a chicken.


----------



## holls147

BDownmommie said:


> So when do i get to scream and cry and run away never to be heard from again???
> 
> OMG - such an utterly disappointing morning...here's what happened.
> 
> Got to the clinic, met with the specialist - was told he 'needed to review' some info on my chart...nothing like making a girl nervous, right? So we chat for a few minutes and then he asks me about when i want to go for the first IVF treatment! I was confused, so I replied with - 'thought this month was either timed intercourse, or IUI - no one ever mentioned IVF to me'...so he pulle dout my chart, and looked at the OH's SA - and then everything in my world in this process just stopped....
> Doc asked if i knew the results, i told him i was told the results from his office, and they were positive. And right then - he corrected it - oh wow - are they ever NOT good:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: (And this people is why you should always get things in writing) - so as it turns out the OH's SA - so very unlikely to produce a child, no impossible but 'very unlikely'
> As doc put it - there is about 50% of what should be there, and of that only 50% are active - BUT of the active ones - they are 75% ok....
> 
> it looks like i need a math degree to figure out that equation.

Sorry to hear that!! :( You could try the iui and see how it goes. All it takes is one... My cousin's husband had virtually like no sperm and the ones he did have were not that great. After waiting 13 years they did IVF and it worked on the first try, they have a 1 1/2 year old daughter now. No one wants to hear they have to do IVF, I know I don't =-( But it might be my only option.


----------



## BDownmommie

Thank you ladies - this has been a difficult day....I have reviewed the numbers, and now feel like an expert in sperm math :haha::haha::haha: - the numbers may not be great - but they are the spermies i want, so we have to make it work


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I know, sorry! lol It could be the trigger shot too, as that stays in the system for a while. I keep having low back twinges too. It could be worse I guess, could be having hot flashes and a whole bunch of other symptoms. I've never been this hungry, ever!
> 
> Are you going to get a trigger shot too?
> 
> Yep. I will trigger at 8:30 pm tonight! I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! Good luck! :happydance: Will you give yourself the shot, or is your DH doing it...oh wait you do injectables, right? So you are a pro at these shots by now...DH has to give me my trigger I am such a chicken.Click to expand...

Oh, NO! I couldn't give myself a shot! LOL I can barely wax my eyebrows! DH has been giving me the injections. Unfortunately, he has to work tonight:dohh: soooo... I'm going to have my oldest son do it! LOL I'm sure that he will enjoy it- men always enjoy seeing us in pain Ha Ha.


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I know, sorry! lol It could be the trigger shot too, as that stays in the system for a while. I keep having low back twinges too. It could be worse I guess, could be having hot flashes and a whole bunch of other symptoms. I've never been this hungry, ever!
> 
> Are you going to get a trigger shot too?
> 
> Yep. I will trigger at 8:30 pm tonight! I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! Good luck! :happydance: Will you give yourself the shot, or is your DH doing it...oh wait you do injectables, right? So you are a pro at these shots by now...DH has to give me my trigger I am such a chicken.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, NO! I couldn't give myself a shot! LOL I can barely wax my eyebrows! DH has been giving me the injections. Unfortunately, he has to work tonight:dohh: soooo... I'm going to have my oldest son do it! LOL I'm sure that he will enjoy it- men always enjoy seeing us in pain Ha Ha.Click to expand...

As far as EATING everything, I am going to start keeping track of my weight... everytime it increases- I know 2 women that I'm going to blame!!! LOL :haha:


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Ooops - wasn't done post -oh well....
> 
> Doc asked me to consider IVF - but i know OH's outlook on it and now dont' know what to do - dont know either how to tell him these results because i told him the numbers before and it made him happy - theres no change to the numbers - just what they mean, and then what they mean for our chances....
> 
> So then the appointment continues...with the me part...
> 
> Blood work - out of my foreare - man that hurt - o well, im a big girl
> 
> Then - TV US - how utterly wonderful those are. Off to do measurements - sure thing - lining great!!!!
> HOWEVER - doc had issues 'locating my ovaries' - omg and this is the specialist - any ways, once he 'found' them = left ovary 3 ready and nice size - 1.12/1.13/1.12 (CD7) and the right side 2 bit smaller tho.
> 
> So what's all this mean as my head is still screaming about the miscommunication over an SA??
> 
> Doc still wants to continue the process...see him on Friday - then if thinks still look right - IUI next week (maybe)
> 
> Ladies - im sitting at my desk now fighting back tears =-please please please help
> 
> :hugs: Oh wow, this does not sound like a good experience at all. I am sorry I can't help with the numbers, as I am not sure what all the numbers mean, I know that for my IUI's they like to have the SA numbers be at least 15 million. It is my understanding that IUI is very good when the guy's side is the issue, because they are cleaning the sperm and only taking the very best sperm there is and they are putting them right where they need to be.
> 
> When they did the u/s they should have been measuring the follicles in your ovaries. Those should grow at least 2 mm's or cm's everyday. When you go back on Friday they will probably measure again to make sure that they are growing at that rate. I usually trigger when I have follicles at the 20 or so mark, some doctors will have you trigger sooner, at 17 or 18. I think that just depends on your RE. Since this is your first IUI, they may have you do a few u/s so they can see what your body does. My first IUI I didn't trigger until day 18, and so when I went for my 2nd one she knew about the time that it was going to happen.
> 
> I know it is so hard, but please try and relax. It will be ok. I know this is not the news you wanted to hear, but they can do so much when the issue is on the guy's side. I think it is very good that you are still moving forward with the IUI, and I am sure you will. Unfortunately there are so many layers to fertility problems, that I feel like each visit or each procedure is just pulling back another layer. Which is frustrating, but it is good too, you want to fix the whole problem, not just cover it up. I am sending good thoughts your way, I know how devastating all this can be. :hugs:Click to expand...

I AGREE with Curlygurl. My DH has spermy issues:dohh:too, but we have to start somewhere. An IUI cycle or two isn't so bad, I guess. Just try not to let it stress you out. WE all would like to know definate answers to our questions but sometimes it's trial and error. In regards to IVF... well... I think that if all of our RE's said to do IVF (at some point)- we would. We are in this for love. We are in this for our children-to-be. We are in this for the long haul... because we love, we will perservere. We won't do it alone. We will do this together! We are all here for each other! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

My ovaries feel like they're just gonna BURST today...UGH! I can't wait to trigger these things! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> My boys don't keep me that busy. They are teenagers now. I basically just deal with ATTITUDE! lol As for my job, I am a crane operator for AK steel in Middletown, Ohio USA I basically lift heavy slabs and coils all day. It's a man's world where I work. Stressful having to deal with their crap all the time but it definately pays the bills.
> 
> xurfingers my husband works at Nucor Steel so I can only imagine that you are definitely in a mans world! I am a massage therapist thought I would share since everyone else has.Click to expand...

I could definately use a massage right about now! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> My ovaries feel like they're just gonna BURST today...UGH! I can't wait to trigger these things! LOL

Funny story for you guys...
DH and I were doing a little prescribed :sex: last night ( we left the TV on) and all the sudden we hear :hissy:(whaaaaaa) coming from the television! We were both like :saywhat: and tried to keep going but this kid would not shut up! LOL OMG, we started laughing and I just thought to myself... better just get used to that!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Maycee02

Hi All! I am currently 9dpiui and it's our second, first one didn't work.. I'm REALLY hoping this one works!! My stomach is feeling really weird today.. like.. I've pulled muscles.. crampy... back hurts... just all around weird... not sure if it's the progesterone or BFP.. hate that they are the same! I'm not supposed to test until 21st.. gonna be a LONG 6 days!!! Good luck to everyone!! :) Hope we all get BFP's!


----------



## holls147

Maycee02 said:


> Hi All! I am currently 9dpiui and it's our second, first one didn't work.. I'm REALLY hoping this one works!! My stomach is feeling really weird today.. like.. I've pulled muscles.. crampy... back hurts... just all around weird... not sure if it's the progesterone or BFP.. hate that they are the same! I'm not supposed to test until 21st.. gonna be a LONG 6 days!!! Good luck to everyone!! :) Hope we all get BFP's!

I'm 7 days past iui, 9 past trigger. I'm feeling funny too, probably from the progesterone or trigger. This is my first iui and I'm going in for a blood pregnancy test on the 20th.


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> My ovaries feel like they're just gonna BURST today...UGH! I can't wait to trigger these things! LOL
> 
> Funny story for you guys...
> DH and I were doing a little prescribed :sex: last night ( we left the TV on) and all the sudden we hear :hissy:(whaaaaaa) coming from the television! We were both like :saywhat: and tried to keep going but this kid would not shut up! LOL OMG, we started laughing and I just thought to myself... better just get used to that!!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahaha that is funny :) 

I had to tell dh to man up and jab that needle in my butt! Next time I think I can do it myself, since I'll get the one that goes in my stomach. I'll just make sure DH is there in case I faint again :wacko:


----------



## Maycee02

holls147 said:


> Maycee02 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All! I am currently 9dpiui and it's our second, first one didn't work.. I'm REALLY hoping this one works!! My stomach is feeling really weird today.. like.. I've pulled muscles.. crampy... back hurts... just all around weird... not sure if it's the progesterone or BFP.. hate that they are the same! I'm not supposed to test until 21st.. gonna be a LONG 6 days!!! Good luck to everyone!! :) Hope we all get BFP's!
> 
> I'm 7 days past iui, 9 past trigger. I'm feeling funny too, probably from the progesterone or trigger. This is my first iui and I'm going in for a blood pregnancy test on the 20th.Click to expand...

Good luck!! Sending baby dust to you!! Hope it works for both of us! :)


----------



## xurfingers

Maycee02 said:


> Hi All! I am currently 9dpiui and it's our second, first one didn't work.. I'm REALLY hoping this one works!! My stomach is feeling really weird today.. like.. I've pulled muscles.. crampy... back hurts... just all around weird... not sure if it's the progesterone or BFP.. hate that they are the same! I'm not supposed to test until 21st.. gonna be a LONG 6 days!!! Good luck to everyone!! :) Hope we all get BFP's!

In a few days there are going to be a lot of PREGO women in here! :happydance:


----------



## holls147

I hope so! Let's keep it going! I was naughty and did a test again tonight. Still a faint positive so I know the trigger is still in my system. I might have to find out the hard way from the RE's office after.


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> I hope so! Let's keep it going! I was naughty and did a test again tonight. Still a faint positive so I know the trigger is still in my system. I might have to find out the hard way from the RE's office after.

Holls only 5 days left for you!!!:happydance: I trigger in 1 hour... does the injection go in my belly as well???


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so! Let's keep it going! I was naughty and did a test again tonight. Still a faint positive so I know the trigger is still in my system. I might have to find out the hard way from the RE's office after.
> 
> Holls only 5 days left for you!!!:happydance: I trigger in 1 hour... does the injection go in my belly as well???Click to expand...

Depends on the needle/ medication. I used the video from this site https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx

as a guide, per my RE. I had the HCG shot. Which one do you have?


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so! Let's keep it going! I was naughty and did a test again tonight. Still a faint positive so I know the trigger is still in my system. I might have to find out the hard way from the RE's office after.
> 
> Holls only 5 days left for you!!!:happydance: I trigger in 1 hour... does the injection go in my belly as well???Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the needle/ medication. I used the video from this site https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx
> 
> as a guide, per my RE. I had the HCG shot. Which one do you have?Click to expand...

Ovidrel Trigger


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so! Let's keep it going! I was naughty and did a test again tonight. Still a faint positive so I know the trigger is still in my system. I might have to find out the hard way from the RE's office after.
> 
> Holls only 5 days left for you!!!:happydance: I trigger in 1 hour... does the injection go in my belly as well???Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the needle/ medication. I used the video from this site https://www.freedommedteach.com/player/Videos.aspx
> 
> as a guide, per my RE. I had the HCG shot. Which one do you have?Click to expand...
> 
> Ovidrel TriggerClick to expand...

I use ovidrel to my RE told me either side below the belly button. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Gotcha! I felt sorta strange after the injection. It was like my ovaries were klenching up... strange. i feel fine now :thumbup:


----------



## BDownmommie

Sending lots of positive vibes in hopes that your ovaries are 'feeling strange' because of the baby dance - thar would be so nice.

SO OH now knows about our situation (low spermies and such) - i was very nervous to tell him, but he reacted so positively i was shocked:shrug::shrug::shrug: so yay

I told him all about the counts, and what that meant - and he said he was happy because he said he was sure that before I'd tell him that, that i must have researched was to help fix it....or at least move in the right direction. And of course, he was right. lol
So off to the store we went, purchased the B12, Zinc, CoQ10 - he didn't even wait until we were home before he started to take them, grabbed a pop from the drug store and guzzled the 3 pills. When we got home, he went and raided my folic acid - nice, eh? And even first thing this morning he was at the kitchen counter with cup of water and said - 'where do i start?' - when i looked, he had 4 bottles of pills beside him.

Good man eh?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BDownmommie

In a few days there are going to be a lot of PREGO women in here! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::happydance::happydance:

Gosh, i hope your right
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

I love the positivity!! 

Started clomid last night, and trying to stay positive to make a lot of GOOD EGGS. LOL


----------



## BDownmommie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Best of luck 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## holls147

I'm feeling kind of crampy and heavy down there, probably af. I wish I could just know now!


----------



## LGRJWR

So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BDownmommie

OMG - those are some amazing numbers - it all sounds wonderful

Sending you so much.....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holls147

That sounds promising! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## LGRJWR

I will definitely keep y'all updated! Funny story this morning when my DH made his donation he was like its not enough and when the results came back we both just laughed because we were so stressed over nothing. For anybody that has triggered before is it true the hcg makes you have pregnancy like symptoms even though you may not be pregnant? If so there's no way to symptom spot at all which is probably best for me anyway.


----------



## curlygurl

Hey! Those were great numbers, its funny our doctor's office gives us these huge containers for the sample, and so it always looks like there is a drop in there, and meanwhile he has had great numbers each time. Can't they make smaller containers? LOL
With my first IUI, I did trigger, and I got pregnant (it ended early though), but I did have these symptoms, extreme tiredness - in a way where like my whole body felt tired, and my breasts which usually are sore before AF, were sore but also very heavy feeling, and I had to pee like every second. The 2nd IUI when I wasn't pregnant, I had more AF symptoms. And its weird, but the first one, I like knew I was pregnant, its hard to describe. Good luck. Stay positive!


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> I'm feeling kind of crampy and heavy down there, probably af. I wish I could just know now!

Sounds good - don't count yourself out yet. Stay positive, I think you have to just keep picturing yourself pregnant...I know it is so hard, especially with all the drugs its like is this a pregnancy symptom, is it the drugs is it AF? Hang in there you will be testing before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## holls147

Thanks, it's still early but feels like the iui was forever ago. Will test again Satand Wed mornings.


----------



## curlygurl

Good! Saturday is not to far off!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hey Ladies...

I have my IUI in the morning! I feel good about it. I'm thinking :twingirls:I don't know why I think that. Just a hunch. Maybe it's paranoia! LOL Let's make some babies! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
No Whammies! =)


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> Hey Ladies...
> 
> I have my IUI in the morning! I feel good about it. I'm thinking :twingirls:I don't know why I think that. Just a hunch. Maybe it's paranoia! LOL Let's make some babies! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> No Whammies! =)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and praying all goes well tomorrow. We can officially be in the TWW together starting tomorrow. Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you and for DH to have good :spermy:!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers - Sooo excited for you. Stay positive! :thumbup:

Yesterday's blood test showed my estrogen wasn't high enough (600ish) but the ultrasound showed 2 follicles; one at 20mm and one at 11mm. So its the 20mm one I banking on. 

Today's blood test was better, so I'm triggering tonight and have my IUI tomorrow morning (15hrs after). Feeling excited as well! 

Good luck ladies; I'm praying for us all.


----------



## Evie10

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers - Sooo excited for you. Stay positive! :thumbup:
> 
> Yesterday's blood test showed my estrogen wasn't high enough (600ish) but the ultrasound showed 2 follicles; one at 20mm and one at 11mm. So its the 20mm one I banking on.
> 
> Today's blood test was better, so I'm triggering tonight and have my IUI tomorrow morning (15hrs after). Feeling excited as well!
> 
> Good luck ladies; I'm praying for us all.

Ooh, just got my blood levels:
LH 5.2
E 1081
P 0.8

Exciting time!


----------



## xurfingers

THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!


----------



## curlygurl

Good luck! I think you are going in with a great positive attitude!


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!

Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?

Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...

Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)Click to expand...

My IUI went great. 101 million with 69 million post wash. 2 mature follicles. My only complaint is that the procedure is so impersonal... ME and DH had sex as soon as we got home... Lol


----------



## LGRJWR

I have been stalking this thread all morning waiting on your update xurfingers! Those numbers are great!


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> I have been stalking this thread all morning waiting on your update xurfingers! Those numbers are great!

Aw, that's so sweet. Thanks for caring :) I gave DH a high five when I heard the numbers! Lol Come on Aug. 31st :)


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)Click to expand...


Thanks!! Those are good numbers! Lots of dust to you! Welcome to the TWW :) 

So I had a couple of revelations today.
1- Dollar store tests are really cheap!
2- I tore my hamstring earlier this summer and haven't been able to run or bike for months. Said hamstring has now about healed, but I've continued to rest through this process just to be safe. Though it's been nice sitting on the couch, if I get BFN at least I know I can get back to my other love which is running. So it will be ok, I hope...
3- If it's BFN I'm getting an ipad as a consulation prize. DH thinks it's for our trip to Europe in two weeks, but really it's really just a dumb way to perk myself up. 

That's my rant for the day!


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...

This all sounds really promising! Good luck testing tomorrow!!


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)Click to expand...
> 
> My IUI went great. 101 million with 69 million post wash. 2 mature follicles. My only complaint is that the procedure is so impersonal... ME and DH had sex as soon as we got home... LolClick to expand...

Great numbers! I know what you mean about it being impersonal. So are you going for a beta, or do you have to test on your own?


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Those are good numbers! Lots of dust to you! Welcome to the TWW :)
> 
> So I had a couple of revelations today.
> 1- Dollar store tests are really cheap!
> 2- I tore my hamstring earlier this summer and haven't been able to run or bike for months. Said hamstring has now about healed, but I've continued to rest through this process just to be safe. Though it's been nice sitting on the couch, if I get BFN at least I know I can get back to my other love which is running. So it will be ok, I hope...
> 3- If it's BFN I'm getting an ipad as a consulation prize. DH thinks it's for our trip to Europe in two weeks, but really it's really just a dumb way to perk myself up.
> 
> That's my rant for the day!Click to expand...

I love love love Dollar Store tests. I feel like I am doing a science experiment. And they are actually very sensitive tests! I love the consulation prize idea. But I hope you don't have to get it!


----------



## holls147

Curlygurl, where are you at in your cycle? I forget :( 

Same! I feel like the whole this is just a big experiment. If they don't work maybe it will help prepapre me for IVF.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers - Sooo excited for you. Stay positive! :thumbup:
> 
> Yesterday's blood test showed my estrogen wasn't high enough (600ish) but the ultrasound showed 2 follicles; one at 20mm and one at 11mm. So its the 20mm one I banking on.
> 
> Today's blood test was better, so I'm triggering tonight and have my IUI tomorrow morning (15hrs after). Feeling excited as well!
> 
> Good luck ladies; I'm praying for us all.

Evie10... have you triggered yet??? Almost time girlie!:happydance:


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> Curlygurl, where are you at in your cycle? I forget :(
> 
> Same! I feel like the whole this is just a big experiment. If they don't work maybe it will help prepapre me for IVF.

Holls... 3 days to go! I know you have cheated and have been testing!!! What do you see??? 2 Lines yet!?


----------



## xurfingers

Maycee02 said:


> Hi All! I am currently 9dpiui and it's our second, first one didn't work.. I'm REALLY hoping this one works!! My stomach is feeling really weird today.. like.. I've pulled muscles.. crampy... back hurts... just all around weird... not sure if it's the progesterone or BFP.. hate that they are the same! I'm not supposed to test until 21st.. gonna be a LONG 6 days!!! Good luck to everyone!! :) Hope we all get BFP's!

Maycee, you are so close! Have you been testing early???:shrug:


----------



## xurfingers

I have been uncomfortable and cramping since my iui this morning. I wonder if having sex this morning (afterwards)


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> I have been uncomfortable and cramping since my iui this morning. I wonder if having sex this morning (afterwards)

has aggrevated mu cervix. UGH... feels crappy! :cry:


----------



## curlygurl

I was suprised that you said you had sex after it, I know after mine, I always feel crampy and weird, and I don't want anything else down there. LOL. I am sure everything is fine. Hope you feel better soon. 

As for me I am on CD7 so I am on clomid right now. I go next Thursday for my ultrasound to see when I trigger. I am actually doing accupuncture this time too, hopefully this will all work.


----------



## holls147

Did your dr tell you to have sex after? Mine didn't but I wanted to that night. But DH wasn't really having it :( 

Well I did another test and I think the trigger has left my system because I got a negative. I bought the cheapies so I'll just test through the weekend.


----------



## xurfingers

Actually, my doctor said to have sex tonight but I wanted to when we got home so it seemed less assisted ( making the baby). I have felt crampy and weird all day since. It's probably from :spermy: overload. LOL :haha:

Holls, don't get down yet. You still have a few days to go. There must be some magic on the 14th day or why would they tell us to wait til then. :winkwink: Statistically, there is a 20% chance of pregnancy. There are 5 women in this chat room... ONE of us is gonna be PREGO fo'sho! :happydance: Sticky Vibes! Honestly, I think our percentage is gonna be much higher than that! :thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH! I will update when we get home from the procedure today. It sounds like we are all on our way to having babies in May /June!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!! I had one 21mm and one 18mm. I'm banking on the 21mm one! Ugh you'd think 2 ripe follicles and 104 million would be enough!?
> 
> Today I'm still feeling cramping and tugging, boobs are finally starting to feel something, not sore, but just different. I'm going to poas tomorrow and Monday morning before blood test. Is it bad to use expired tests? Maybe I should buy more.Click to expand...
> 
> Hello. I think the tests will be fine but it never hurts to have a few, ya know. I'm excited for you. You sound like you are well on your way... MAMA =)Click to expand...
> 
> My IUI went great. 101 million with 69 million post wash. 2 mature follicles. My only complaint is that the procedure is so impersonal... ME and DH had sex as soon as we got home... LolClick to expand...
> 
> Great numbers! I know what you mean about it being impersonal. So are you going for a beta, or do you have to test on your own?[/QUOTE
> They said to test on my own which kind of shocked me a little. I figured a blood test for sure. Now I have to wait 14 days and not 10... Butt holes! LolClick to expand...


----------



## xurfingers

OMG... My boobs hurt! Is it from the Trigger???


----------



## xurfingers

It's so quite in here today... 
:(


----------



## holls147

You just triggered right? I didn't have any pain like that. My boobs just started to hurt last night, 11 days past trigger. bfn this morning, 10 dpiui. Then later in the morning there was some blood on my tp!? AF, IB or irritation from the suppositories? Who knows! Did your shot go ok though?


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> You just triggered right? I didn't have any pain like that. My boobs just started to hurt last night, 11 days past trigger. bfn this morning, 10 dpiui. Then later in the morning there was some blood on my tp!? AF, IB or irritation from the suppositories? Who knows! Did your shot go ok though?

I triggered on Wednesday... So, 3 days ago. I really can't believe how sore they are. Very sensitive to touch or my arm movement. I started the progesterone suppositories this morning, so I know that's not causing it. It surely has to be from the trigger. Prego symptoms don't start that quickly. Anywho... You took a test and it was negative at 10dpiui. I was reading up on the progesterone cream and it said that it doesn't effect testing. I would give it 2 more days... By then you will know. What kind of pregnancy tests are you using??? You need an Early Response test. The cheaper the test, the more hormone you need in your system before it will detect it. Are you having signs of AF???


----------



## xurfingers

HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:

Must be the trigger then! I didn't get that. But usually after O my boobs are very sore anyway. Maybe that's a good sign though, the trigger worked! :) 

bfn again this morning. It's been a pretty symptomless day too. I'm using the cheapy dollar store tests.


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:
> 
> Must be the trigger then! I didn't get that. But usually after O my boobs are very sore anyway. Maybe that's a good sign though, the trigger worked! :)
> 
> bfn again this morning. It's been a pretty symptomless day too. I'm using the cheapy dollar store tests.Click to expand...

Holls147, Jeesh, I'm sorry the test is still negative.:hug: I know that you're disappointed. I'm disappointed. I am still rooting for you. You are too sweet and deserving for this not to work eventually. I know this is no consolation but, if I don't get my BFP this month I will try again. I plan to take a cycle off though... You will be in Europe for my off cycle. When you get back we can try again together. That sound okay? Still wishing you lots of :dust: You still have another day to go. Much luck to you.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!

LGRJWR, How are you feeling? Any changes happening? Where have you been?


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:
> 
> Must be the trigger then! I didn't get that. But usually after O my boobs are very sore anyway. Maybe that's a good sign though, the trigger worked! :)
> 
> bfn again this morning. It's been a pretty symptomless day too. I'm using the cheapy dollar store tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Holls147, Jeesh, I'm sorry the test is still negative.:hug: I know that you're disappointed. I'm disappointed. I am still rooting for you. You are too sweet and deserving for this not to work eventually. I know this is no consolation but, if I don't get my BFP this month I will try again. I plan to take a cycle off though... You will be in Europe for my off cycle. When you get back we can try again together. That sound okay? Still wishing you lots of :dust: You still have another day to go. Much luck to you.Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words! I'll be off for the next cycle too. Plan to do another one as soon as I get back, as long as I don't get my period while there. Which I don't think I will because usually traveling delays my cycle.We'll be in it again together! bfn again on the cheapy this morning, as expceted! I go in for the blood test in a couple hours.


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:
> 
> Must be the trigger then! I didn't get that. But usually after O my boobs are very sore anyway. Maybe that's a good sign though, the trigger worked! :)
> 
> bfn again this morning. It's been a pretty symptomless day too. I'm using the cheapy dollar store tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Holls147, Jeesh, I'm sorry the test is still negative.:hug: I know that you're disappointed. I'm disappointed. I am still rooting for you. You are too sweet and deserving for this not to work eventually. I know this is no consolation but, if I don't get my BFP this month I will try again. I plan to take a cycle off though... You will be in Europe for my off cycle. When you get back we can try again together. That sound okay? Still wishing you lots of :dust: You still have another day to go. Much luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! I'll be off for the next cycle too. Plan to do another one as soon as I get back, as long as I don't get my period while there. Which I don't think I will because usually traveling delays my cycle.We'll be in it again together! bfn again on the cheapy this morning, as expceted! I go in for the blood test in a couple hours.Click to expand...

Hopefully the blood test has surprising results! It's so frustrating why these things don't work when everything is just right. Doesn't make sense or seem fair. Well, keep in touch with me. I'm sure you won't be writing much anymore :(. I'll be here waiting for 11 more days, anyways. Lol


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!
> 
> LGRJWR, How are you feeling? Any changes happening? Where have you been?Click to expand...

I am feeling well just trying note to read into any symptoms because I know it could be from the trigger. However, I have felt nauseous and boobs have been sore but again that could be from trigger. I don't like to get my hopes up only for them to be crushed at the end of the TWW. I am trying to stay busy to keep my mind off of it. I have actually not been on BNB in several days because my nephew and gf are having their baby today so we are waiting for her to arrive. Never did I think my nephew would have a child before us so it is hard to watch. They were both straight of high school when they got pregnant like the first few months they met. So I am trying to smile and be happy for them! It's hard!


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> So happy to be done with our 1st IUI this morning...now for the dreaded TWW! I was so nervous but it all went very smoothly. She said my cervix was open with lots of thin cm so that's a good sign I think. They kept saying it would be like a pap smear but it was not as uncomfortable to me as a pap. I do have a little spotting but they said that would be normal. Also I am so proud of my DH swimmers 248 million pre-wash and 35 million post wash. The doctor said they had good volume and were swimming fast in the right direction. Fingers crossed!
> 
> LGRJWR, How are you feeling? Any changes happening? Where have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling well just trying note to read into any symptoms because I know it could be from the trigger. However, I have felt nauseous and boobs have been sore but again that could be from trigger. I don't like to get my hopes up only for them to be crushed at the end of the TWW. I am trying to stay busy to keep my mind off of it. I have actually not been on BNB in several days because my nephew and gf are having their baby today so we are waiting for her to arrive. Never did I think my nephew would have a child before us so it is hard to watch. They were both straight of high school when they got pregnant like the first few months they met. So I am trying to smile and be happy for them! It's hard!Click to expand...

Hi, LGRJWR. I totally understand your thought process on this one! I have also been trying not to think about it. As you can see, That's not working! LOL I'm trying not to obsess over it though. I'm really just curious if you've felt some of the things I have... just to see if they're normal. My stomach gets upset after I eat (mostly). My boobs have been sore ( from reading, that is a side effect of the trigger) but geez! When is it gonna stop! LOL I took a prego test on the 19th because I wanted to chart the length of time the trigger stays in my system. I figure if the tests turns negative this week, the trigger's gone. Then if it starts turning positive again ... that's the baby. That way- no mistakes like a false positive. Just a little extra information that may be useful if I have to do another IUI. As far as your nephew, just keep your heart open Momma. I can see how you would have selfish feelings towards it. Be happy for them. It keeps your heart happy and full so that you can receive your gift when it's time. It will happen, I have no doubt. I'm not super religious but I do believe that we receive our gifts on HIS time. Just continue to be patient. I know it's hard. If this IUI doesn't work then maybe try another approach. There is always hope my dear. :hugs:


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holls147 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> HOLLS147... Well, what is the test reading today? Are you Pregnant!:shrug:
> 
> Must be the trigger then! I didn't get that. But usually after O my boobs are very sore anyway. Maybe that's a good sign though, the trigger worked! :)
> 
> bfn again this morning. It's been a pretty symptomless day too. I'm using the cheapy dollar store tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Holls147, Jeesh, I'm sorry the test is still negative.:hug: I know that you're disappointed. I'm disappointed. I am still rooting for you. You are too sweet and deserving for this not to work eventually. I know this is no consolation but, if I don't get my BFP this month I will try again. I plan to take a cycle off though... You will be in Europe for my off cycle. When you get back we can try again together. That sound okay? Still wishing you lots of :dust: You still have another day to go. Much luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words! I'll be off for the next cycle too. Plan to do another one as soon as I get back, as long as I don't get my period while there. Which I don't think I will because usually traveling delays my cycle.We'll be in it again together! bfn again on the cheapy this morning, as expceted! I go in for the blood test in a couple hours.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully the blood test has surprising results! It's so frustrating why these things don't work when everything is just right. Doesn't make sense or seem fair. Well, keep in touch with me. I'm sure you won't be writing much anymore :(. I'll be here waiting for 11 more days, anyways. LolClick to expand...

Thanks for all your support! It's nice to be able to talk others going through the same thing. It's not the same talking to a friend who gets pregnant whenever they want. Sending positive vibes your way! I hope someone on here gets a bfp!!!!


----------



## holls147

It's official :bfn:

I shall have a huge glass of wine tonight.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - sorry for the BFN - sucks - wish we could join you in the glass.

Seems like the only time I get on this site is when my boss is away. Lol - now i am sitting at the car dealership and logged onto the dealer's internet to read up on my girls - lol - missed you all, and trust me, have been thinking about all of you.

Had my HSG on friday, and IDK if im a suck, but WOWSERS - that wasnt very nice. My doc actually had an intern watching her do the procedure, so it took twice as long, and in some places, she was more thorough - sigh

HOWEVER - turns out, all is fine with me - no scarring, polyps, etc - tubes are open and active - lol - apparently i am ripe and raring to go....all the other measurements were wonderful too - follicles and lining were both maturing nicely.

Doc decided to give me the Gonal -f - i wasn;t too excited about that because i am always so queasy about needles. Told the DH he needed to help with that, and the poor guy almost puked after going flush in the face.
Anyways, though Doc was super cute in the fact that i asked what the side effects were of the new meds - without missing a beat, straight face his response: i have to warn you, you might get pregnant...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: - literally laughed harder than i had in about a month -so hard it hurt in fact. 

Either way, we start on wednesday = wish me luck - miss you all = talk soon

(just got caught on comp)


----------



## curlygurl

holls147 said:


> It's official :bfn:
> 
> I shall have a huge glass of wine tonight.

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Wow - sorry for the BFN - sucks - wish we could join you in the glass.
> 
> Seems like the only time I get on this site is when my boss is away. Lol - now i am sitting at the car dealership and logged onto the dealer's internet to read up on my girls - lol - missed you all, and trust me, have been thinking about all of you.
> 
> Had my HSG on friday, and IDK if im a suck, but WOWSERS - that wasnt very nice. My doc actually had an intern watching her do the procedure, so it took twice as long, and in some places, she was more thorough - sigh
> 
> HOWEVER - turns out, all is fine with me - no scarring, polyps, etc - tubes are open and active - lol - apparently i am ripe and raring to go....all the other measurements were wonderful too - follicles and lining were both maturing nicely.
> 
> Doc decided to give me the Gonal -f - i wasn;t too excited about that because i am always so queasy about needles. Told the DH he needed to help with that, and the poor guy almost puked after going flush in the face.
> Anyways, though Doc was super cute in the fact that i asked what the side effects were of the new meds - without missing a beat, straight face his response: i have to warn you, you might get pregnant...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: - literally laughed harder than i had in about a month -so hard it hurt in fact.
> 
> Either way, we start on wednesday = wish me luck - miss you all = talk soon
> 
> (just got caught on comp)

I loved what your doctor said! That is what they should all say!! When I asked my doctor what the side effects of clomid and trigger shot were, she said you can have multiple pregnancy - totally positive and sweet. That made me so positive and happy to move forwards. Good luck with the needles I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Evie10

holls147 - so sorry; hope that glass of wine helped a little. Your time will come; I have to believe that for all of us. :flower:

xurfingers - how are you doing post iui? Hope you're feeling okay. Are you on any luteal support (suppositories or injections)?

I had my iui on Saturday, so today I take my 1st pregnyl shot (and another on Friday, and the last next Monday). No real side effects except I am so, so tired.

Wishing you all well this week. XO


----------



## Evie10

Ooh, and best of luck curlygurl!


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> It's official :bfn:
> 
> I shall have a huge glass of wine tonight.

Aw, sweetie... You deserve one... Or two... Or three. :(


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> holls147 - so sorry; hope that glass of wine helped a little. Your time will come; I have to believe that for all of us. :flower:
> 
> xurfingers - how are you doing post iui? Hope you're feeling okay. Are you on any luteal support (suppositories or injections)?
> 
> I had my iui on Saturday, so today I take my 1st pregnyl shot (and another on Friday, and the last next Monday). No real side effects except I am so, so tired.
> 
> Wishing you all well this week. XO

Hi, Evie 10... Glad ur back. I'm doing well. Staying positive and trying not to dwell on the TWW (too much anyway). I have been very tired the past few days and my boobs are killing me. All normal effects of the meds, I'm sure. I am using progesterone suppositories until my testing date. I woke up yesterday and was so snappy towards DH and my boys. I was definitely not myself. I read up on the side effects of progesterone and there it was.... Irritability! I was like, Naa... Really! Lol I can deal with being sleepy... and I can just massage my boobs... But I can't stand being able to not stand myself! Lol Hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wow - sorry for the BFN - sucks - wish we could join you in the glass.
> 
> Seems like the only time I get on this site is when my boss is away. Lol - now i am sitting at the car dealership and logged onto the dealer's internet to read up on my girls - lol - missed you all, and trust me, have been thinking about all of you.
> 
> Had my HSG on friday, and IDK if im a suck, but WOWSERS - that wasnt very nice. My doc actually had an intern watching her do the procedure, so it took twice as long, and in some places, she was more thorough - sigh
> 
> HOWEVER - turns out, all is fine with me - no scarring, polyps, etc - tubes are open and active - lol - apparently i am ripe and raring to go....all the other measurements were wonderful too - follicles and lining were both maturing nicely.
> 
> Doc decided to give me the Gonal -f - i wasn;t too excited about that because i am always so queasy about needles. Told the DH he needed to help with that, and the poor guy almost puked after going flush in the face.
> Anyways, though Doc was super cute in the fact that i asked what the side effects were of the new meds - without missing a beat, straight face his response: i have to warn you, you might get pregnant...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: - literally laughed harder than i had in about a month -so hard it hurt in fact.
> 
> Either way, we start on wednesday = wish me luck - miss you all = talk soon
> 
> (just got caught on comp)

Bdown... Is your iui tomorrow and is DH still leaving for the military on the 25th?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment. 

Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more. 

Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.

xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment.
> 
> Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more.
> 
> Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.
> 
> xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....


Talk about ur luck! Wow, initially I giggled when I read that he broke the vial. And when you said you broke the other one my heart sank a little. Were you able to get more pregnal. Did it effect your cycle? :dohh: I will test on August 31st. If the poas is positive then I will go in for a blood test.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment.
> 
> Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more.
> 
> Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.
> 
> xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....
> 
> 
> Talk about ur luck! Wow, initially I giggled when I read that he broke the vial. And when you said you broke the other one my heart sank a little. Were you able to get more pregnal. Did it effect your cycle? :dohh: I will test on August 31st. If the poas is positive then I will go in for a blood test.Click to expand...

They gave me exactly 3 doses (3 of each vial) for the 3 injections, so I'll have to ask for more when I go in on Friday for my blood test to check that I have actually ovulated. Ooh, the 31st is not too far away. Stay positive, and try to distract yourself with good thoughts; your upcoming vacation maybe? Hope today is a less cranky day for you... and me! XO


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment.
> 
> Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more.
> 
> Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.
> 
> xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....
> 
> 
> Talk about ur luck! Wow, initially I giggled when I read that he broke the vial. And when you said you broke the other one my heart sank a little. Were you able to get more pregnal. Did it effect your cycle? :dohh: I will test on August 31st. If the poas is positive then I will go in for a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me exactly 3 doses (3 of each vial) for the 3 injections, so I'll have to ask for more when I go in on Friday for my blood test to check that I have actually ovulated. Ooh, the 31st is not too far away. Stay positive, and try to distract yourself with good thoughts; your upcoming vacation maybe? Hope today is a less cranky day for you... and me! XOClick to expand...

Oh, that's great that you have other vials that you could use. You're right on track still. :) Today I seem to have regained my patience for the most part. My kids go back to school tomorrow from summer break, so it was a hectic day. The 31st is not too far at all. I have been testing everyday so far to see when the hcg trigger is out of my system. The line is fading quickly, day by day. Soon I can start testing for the baby. :) I'm sitting here thinking about the time difference... I bet you are eating lunch right about now. Lol It's weird talking... And you are in my future time zone and I'm in your past.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment.
> 
> Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more.
> 
> Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.
> 
> xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....
> 
> 
> Talk about ur luck! Wow, initially I giggled when I read that he broke the vial. And when you said you broke the other one my heart sank a little. Were you able to get more pregnal. Did it effect your cycle? :dohh: I will test on August 31st. If the poas is positive then I will go in for a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me exactly 3 doses (3 of each vial) for the 3 injections, so I'll have to ask for more when I go in on Friday for my blood test to check that I have actually ovulated. Ooh, the 31st is not too far away. Stay positive, and try to distract yourself with good thoughts; your upcoming vacation maybe? Hope today is a less cranky day for you... and me! XOClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, that's great that you have other vials that you could use. You're right on track still. :) Today I seem to have regained my patience for the most part. My kids go back to school tomorrow from summer break, so it was a hectic day. The 31st is not too far at all. I have been testing everyday so far to see when the hcg trigger is out of my system. The line is fading quickly, day by day. Soon I can start testing for the baby. :) I'm sitting here thinking about the time difference... I bet you are eating lunch right about now. Lol It's weird talking... And you are in my future time zone and I'm in your past.Click to expand...

Glad you're feeling more like yourself today! Hope you have a peaceful day tomorrow when they're back at school. 

I'm trying to not to test at all this cycle... I drive myself crazy when I do. I've agreed with DH that the earliest I'll test is 2 Sept (a day before the blood test) as its Father's Day here. Wouldn't that be an awesome thing for DH if we got a BFP?

I know, the time diff is weird, but its great how we are at opposite ends of the world but can share our experience together.


----------



## BDownmommie

Hiya all - thanks for the good luck wishes but unfortunately - they didn't help :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
I went in today for the last verification and sure enough - ready to trigger tonight - actually in an hour :happydance::happydance::happydance:

But here's where my day went sucky - the doc wanted to confirm about the lh surge, so needed to draw blood (way more accurate apparently) but even though she got the needle in - no blood would come out, 4 times she tried = then i told her i had to take a break. We chatted, and she told me it was my choice - if i wanted to do the iui it would be friday - AHHHHHHHHHHHHH - thats the day the DH leaves for military. He has to report by 10.
There's no way to change his time, but the doc told me she'd open early to get his sample - at 730, then he can leave me there to get inseminated. 
So to move this story along - yes, friday i will get this done. But in order to do that, she really needed the blood this morning - so, 3 more attempts and finally it worked.
7 attempts!!! omfg - i am so bruised and feel like a drug addict, or at least look like it.

Then, if that wasn't bad enough, she gave me a requisition for another blood to be drawn today - i was literally shaking when i went to that clinic.

So, all said and done - 8 attempts for bloods (have all the marks to prove it - sadly) and i still have to deal with one more needle tonight. 

This has to work on friday - if it doesn't i don't know if i will have the strenght to go again


----------



## LGRJWR

Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.

Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers - I hear you! I'm also the crankiest cow at the moment.
> 
> Had to take a pregnyl shot last night, and it requires 2 little glass vials to be snapped and mixed, then injected. Well DH crushed the 1st vial, and I almost literally bit his head off. His expression showed how hurtful my outburst was, and I couldn't stop apologising afterwards. Then, I broke the 2nd vial and got a nasty cut on my thumb for it. Now I need to ask the nurses for 2 extra vials which will probably cost more.
> 
> Anyhoo, its all part of the journey I guess.
> 
> xurfingers - hope your boys are being understanding. Not too long to go now. Are you booked in for a pregnancy blood test yet? Mine is on Monday, 3 Sept at 8am (Sydney time of course). Excited and anxious....
> 
> 
> Talk about ur luck! Wow, initially I giggled when I read that he broke the vial. And when you said you broke the other one my heart sank a little. Were you able to get more pregnal. Did it effect your cycle? :dohh: I will test on August 31st. If the poas is positive then I will go in for a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> They gave me exactly 3 doses (3 of each vial) for the 3 injections, so I'll have to ask for more when I go in on Friday for my blood test to check that I have actually ovulated. Ooh, the 31st is not too far away. Stay positive, and try to distract yourself with good thoughts; your upcoming vacation maybe? Hope today is a less cranky day for you... and me! XOClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, that's great that you have other vials that you could use. You're right on track still. :) Today I seem to have regained my patience for the most part. My kids go back to school tomorrow from summer break, so it was a hectic day. The 31st is not too far at all. I have been testing everyday so far to see when the hcg trigger is out of my system. The line is fading quickly, day by day. Soon I can start testing for the baby. :) I'm sitting here thinking about the time difference... I bet you are eating lunch right about now. Lol It's weird talking... And you are in my future time zone and I'm in your past.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you're feeling more like yourself today! Hope you have a peaceful day tomorrow when they're back at school.
> 
> I'm trying to not to test at all this cycle... I drive myself crazy when I do. I've agreed with DH that the earliest I'll test is 2 Sept (a day before the blood test) as its Father's Day here. Wouldn't that be an awesome thing for DH if we got a BFP?
> 
> I know, the time diff is weird, but its great how we are at opposite ends of the world but can share our experience together.Click to expand...

Yes, that would be the greatest Father's Day gift everrrr ! Keep thinking positive and if you do test early... (Cheater)... Share the info! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Hiya all - thanks for the good luck wishes but unfortunately - they didn't help :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> I went in today for the last verification and sure enough - ready to trigger tonight - actually in an hour :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> But here's where my day went sucky - the doc wanted to confirm about the lh surge, so needed to draw blood (way more accurate apparently) but even though she got the needle in - no blood would come out, 4 times she tried = then i told her i had to take a break. We chatted, and she told me it was my choice - if i wanted to do the iui it would be friday - AHHHHHHHHHHHHH - thats the day the DH leaves for military. He has to report by 10.
> There's no way to change his time, but the doc told me she'd open early to get his sample - at 730, then he can leave me there to get inseminated.
> So to move this story along - yes, friday i will get this done. But in order to do that, she really needed the blood this morning - so, 3 more attempts and finally it worked.
> 7 attempts!!! omfg - i am so bruised and feel like a drug addict, or at least look like it.
> 
> Then, if that wasn't bad enough, she gave me a requisition for another blood to be drawn today - i was literally shaking when i went to that clinic.
> 
> So, all said and done - 8 attempts for bloods (have all the marks to prove it - sadly) and i still have to deal with one more needle tonight.
> 
> This has to work on friday - if it doesn't i don't know if i will have the strenght to go again

Sounds like you had it rough. I've been in that situation before. A nurse stuck me 3-4 times and couldn't hit the vein... Stupid cow. Another nurse came in and hit it on the first attempt. It's a job, that's how I look at it. Not everyone is good at their job! I sure hope it works out on Friday. It seems forced but I understand why. How long will he be gone? Are you sure you wanna go through your pregnancy without him? Oh, and you should try to get over the needle phobia. Once you get pregnant, they are gonna stick you alllll the time! Lol Sowwy


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...


I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.


----------



## xurfingers

How am I feeling today? Hmmm, let's see. My boobs still hurt really, really bad. I have noticed an increase in appetite but I'm not craving anything particular. I feel a change in my abdomen... When I get up too fast I get sharp pains that shoot across my abdominal muscles. I took another hcg test today and there was a really faint line still so the trigger is almost out of my system. Just curious how long I will feel pregnant (if due to the trigger and progesterone) if I'm not actually pregnant.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...

I know! The trigger is messing everything up! Lol Have you taken a pregnancy test yet to see if the trigger is still in your system?


----------



## Evie10

LGRJWR - Excited for you; hope it is implantation bleeding. Let us know what happens. :o)

BDownmommie - I suggest you (strongly) tell the clinic the next time you attend for a blood test that your veins are hard to find and you need an experienced nurse. Also, drink a ton of water before; I was told it helps them in finding your veins. Hope this helps, and good luck.

xurfingers - How're the 'symptoms' today? The boosters and Pregynl wreak havoc. I have sore boobs now too, but its probably because of the Pregynl shot. I called the nurse today to tell them about us breaking the 2 vials, and they've offered to give me the shots so I don't have to go through that again. :o) Next one is tomorrow. 
Will let you know if I succumb to an HPT. I'm trying to get them to do the pregnancy blood test on 2 Sept, instead of 3 Sept, so if it is a BFN, I'll be home to deal with it, and not have to worry about getting the result when I'm at work. On the flip side, if it is that hoped-for BPF, then its Father's Day and it'd be an amazing gift to share that news with my DH and parents. 

Its almost 6pm here in Sydney, and its almost Friday... We made it through the 1st week of the 2WW. Have a great day you guys! :o)


----------



## Evie10

Evie10 said:


> LGRJWR - Excited for you; hope it is implantation bleeding. Let us know what happens. :o)
> 
> BDownmommie - I suggest you (strongly) tell the clinic the next time you attend for a blood test that your veins are hard to find and you need an experienced nurse. Also, drink a ton of water before; I was told it helps them in finding your veins. Hope this helps, and good luck.
> 
> xurfingers - How're the 'symptoms' today? The boosters and Pregynl wreak havoc. I have sore boobs now too, but its probably because of the Pregynl shot. I called the nurse today to tell them about us breaking the 2 vials, and they've offered to give me the shots so I don't have to go through that again. :o) Next one is tomorrow.
> Will let you know if I succumb to an HPT. I'm trying to get them to do the pregnancy blood test on 2 Sept, instead of 3 Sept, so if it is a BFN, I'll be home to deal with it, and not have to worry about getting the result when I'm at work. On the flip side, if it is that hoped-for BPF, then its Father's Day and it'd be an amazing gift to share that news with my DH and parents.
> 
> Its almost 6pm here in Sydney, and its almost Friday... We made it through the 1st week of the 2WW. Have a great day you guys! :o)

Don't know why, but my smiley faces came up as surprised ones. All smiles, as we're still in it ladies! XO


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> LGRJWR - Excited for you; hope it is implantation bleeding. Let us know what happens. :o)
> 
> BDownmommie - I suggest you (strongly) tell the clinic the next time you attend for a blood test that your veins are hard to find and you need an experienced nurse. Also, drink a ton of water before; I was told it helps them in finding your veins. Hope this helps, and good luck.
> 
> xurfingers - How're the 'symptoms' today? The boosters and Pregynl wreak havoc. I have sore boobs now too, but its probably because of the Pregynl shot. I called the nurse today to tell them about us breaking the 2 vials, and they've offered to give me the shots so I don't have to go through that again. :o) Next one is tomorrow.
> Will let you know if I succumb to an HPT. I'm trying to get them to do the pregnancy blood test on 2 Sept, instead of 3 Sept, so if it is a BFN, I'll be home to deal with it, and not have to worry about getting the result when I'm at work. On the flip side, if it is that hoped-for BPF, then its Father's Day and it'd be an amazing gift to share that news with my DH and parents.
> 
> Its almost 6pm here in Sydney, and its almost Friday... We made it through the 1st week of the 2WW. Have a great day you guys! :o)

I think it's great that the 3 of us are so close in this cycle. It has become so interesting and suspenseful! Evie, my condolences on the boobies hurting!:haha: It's about time you joined us. It's great that your nurse has offered to give you the injections. Hopefully you don't have to travel far to the office. Father's Day would make a wonderful surprise! Wishing you the very best! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...

LGRJWR, Have you had anymore bleeding since yesterday? Hopefully it stays just a twinge and not a lot! :winkwink:


----------



## xurfingers

I took another HCG test this morning and it's negative... FINALLY! That blasted trigger is out of my system. Now, if the line reappears in a few days then I know it's the result of a pregnancy and not the trigger. Whoo-hoo! LOL


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The trigger is messing everything up! Lol Have you taken a pregnancy test yet to see if the trigger is still in your system?Click to expand...

No I am the type when I see that first BFP I want it to be for real! Not to mention I am a penny pincher! Lol! However, I have been tempted just because I have never seen a bfp and I know the trigger would cause it but holding out until next Friday.


----------



## LGRJWR

xurfingers said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> LGRJWR, Have you had anymore bleeding since yesterday? Hopefully it stays just a twinge and not a lot! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Went to the restroom once again yesterday after the time that I had te blood twinges and again this morning...nothing. So I am hopeful it was implantation bleeding however, I do still have the cm.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! The trigger is messing everything up! Lol Have you taken a pregnancy test yet to see if the trigger is still in your system?Click to expand...
> 
> No I am the type when I see that first BFP I want it to be for real! Not to mention I am a penny pincher! Lol! However, I have been tempted just because I have never seen a bfp and I know the trigger would cause it but holding out until next Friday.Click to expand...

I understand... Once you get a couple of babies under your belt, it's not as much of a surprise because you know what you're in for. lol. I got a really cheap deal on hcg tests on the Internet so it's not so bad and I'm always using coupons at the store. The trigger has left my system finally. I'm doing a little experiment, documenting results daily. For future reference and to help answer first time iui questions for ladies in the future. Sure wish someone would have done this for us! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers I told you I wasn't going to symptom spot but that went out the window today. I went to the bathroom when I got home today because I thought it feels awfully wet down there and when I wiped sure enough it was and there were two twinges of blood on the tp. I got so excited because I have never had that happen before this early in my cycle and I would know because I always check the tp. Trying not to get my hopes up but hard not to.
> 
> Are we thinking Implantation bleeding!!! Oh, I hope so! I'm glad you wrote something today because I was about to start hounding you! Lol How are you feeling... Pregnant? Different? I need a comparison. I've been Prego so I know what Prego feels like... And that's exactly how I feel- pregnant. I'm just wondering if it's trigger related or progesterone related. I can't tell the difference sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping it is implantation bleeding! My lower back is hurting as well as my boobs. I also experienced some dull cramping today but very briefly right before I went to the bathroom and discovered the blood twinges. However, I have never been pregnant so I have nothing to compare it to and I don't know if this is side effects from trigger since it was my first time to trigger.Click to expand...
> 
> LGRJWR, Have you had anymore bleeding since yesterday? Hopefully it stays just a twinge and not a lot! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went to the restroom once again yesterday after the time that I had te blood twinges and again this morning...nothing. So I am hopeful it was implantation bleeding however, I do still have the cm.Click to expand...

Excellent! :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - i really am hopeful for you that all the signs are pointing towards implantation bleeding....that would be nice, and a sign of hope for us all


----------



## curlygurl

Sounds like everyone has some promising signs! I think this maybe a lucky thread! 
AFM - I went in this morning for my ultrasound to see when I would trigger, and I had 1 really "good" follicle on the right that was ready to go, and 3 good follicles on the left that one would be possibly ovulated as well. So I triggered this morning, and I am going in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I am a little nervous because it seems like not much time between trigger and IUI (my last 2 were 36 hours apart) but the doc said he didn't want to lose this egg on the right. I insisted on having my progesterone tested, so next Friday I go for that test, and then I have to test 14 days from tomorrow! I am so excited and happy that is finally here!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Sounds like everyone has some promising signs! I think this maybe a lucky thread!
> AFM - I went in this morning for my ultrasound to see when I would trigger, and I had 1 really "good" follicle on the right that was ready to go, and 3 good follicles on the left that one would be possibly ovulated as well. So I triggered this morning, and I am going in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I am a little nervous because it seems like not much time between trigger and IUI (my last 2 were 36 hours apart) but the doc said he didn't want to lose this egg on the right. I insisted on having my progesterone tested, so next Friday I go for that test, and then I have to test 14 days from tomorrow! I am so excited and happy that is finally here!

Hi, Curlygurl. I think you will be fine. All that really matters is that the sperm are waiting for the eggs when the are released. Even if your eggs haven't ovulated in 24 hrs. the sperm will be in there waiting for when they do. I actually prefer your doctors approach as to my own. My IUI was 37 hours later. That's kind of pushing it if you add up the minimum time frames (Trigger minimum 24 hours + Egg viability of 12 hrs). I would rather be SAFE... and this way YOU are! :thumbup: I am so happy for you and I hope that the 3rd time is a charm!:hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

Thank you!! I hope so too. I am trying to do positive visualization, and I have been doing accupuncture...Hopefully this all helps. I just wish I could have gotten pregnant the old fashioned way!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Thank you!! I hope so too. I am trying to do positive visualization, and I have been doing accupuncture...Hopefully this all helps. I just wish I could have gotten pregnant the old fashioned way!

I think we all wish we could have done this the old fashioned way, Honey Bunz! Lol


----------



## LGRJWR

I have been searching the web trying to figure out what a good progesterone level should be. My results came back today at 13.77. I don't know whether this is good or not because the Internet has conflicting information.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> I have been searching the web trying to figure out what a good progesterone level should be. My results came back today at 13.77. I don't know whether this is good or not because the Internet has conflicting information.

I have no clue. My doctor has me on progesterone suppositories for the first 14 days.


----------



## curlygurl

LGRJWR said:


> I have been searching the web trying to figure out what a good progesterone level should be. My results came back today at 13.77. I don't know whether this is good or not because the Internet has conflicting information.

I am not sure either. I have read says that 12 is good and proves ovulation...so I am sure your level is good. I have never had my progesterone tested, I insisted they do it this month, so I am having that tested next Friday (7 days past IUI). But I won't be on progesterone this month because they want to see what my level is without the support.


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I hope so too. I am trying to do positive visualization, and I have been doing accupuncture...Hopefully this all helps. I just wish I could have gotten pregnant the old fashioned way!
> 
> I think we all wish we could have done this the old fashioned way, Honey Bunz! LolClick to expand...

LOL! My husband calls me honey bunz! :thumbup:


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> Sounds like everyone has some promising signs! I think this maybe a lucky thread!
> AFM - I went in this morning for my ultrasound to see when I would trigger, and I had 1 really "good" follicle on the right that was ready to go, and 3 good follicles on the left that one would be possibly ovulated as well. So I triggered this morning, and I am going in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I am a little nervous because it seems like not much time between trigger and IUI (my last 2 were 36 hours apart) but the doc said he didn't want to lose this egg on the right. I insisted on having my progesterone tested, so next Friday I go for that test, and then I have to test 14 days from tomorrow! I am so excited and happy that is finally here!

Hi Curlygurl, 
Don't worry, as I had my trigger shot about 15 hours before my IUI. Hopefully its good for us both!
:thumbup:


----------



## curlygurl

Evie10 said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone has some promising signs! I think this maybe a lucky thread!
> AFM - I went in this morning for my ultrasound to see when I would trigger, and I had 1 really "good" follicle on the right that was ready to go, and 3 good follicles on the left that one would be possibly ovulated as well. So I triggered this morning, and I am going in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I am a little nervous because it seems like not much time between trigger and IUI (my last 2 were 36 hours apart) but the doc said he didn't want to lose this egg on the right. I insisted on having my progesterone tested, so next Friday I go for that test, and then I have to test 14 days from tomorrow! I am so excited and happy that is finally here!
> 
> Hi Curlygurl,
> Don't worry, as I had my trigger shot about 15 hours before my IUI. Hopefully its good for us both!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh ok, I feel a lot better knowing others have had theirs that soon. 

I just got back from my IUI, it went perfectly. The SA was 87 million!!! 

Hope everyone else is feeling good!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone has some promising signs! I think this maybe a lucky thread!
> AFM - I went in this morning for my ultrasound to see when I would trigger, and I had 1 really "good" follicle on the right that was ready to go, and 3 good follicles on the left that one would be possibly ovulated as well. So I triggered this morning, and I am going in tomorrow morning for my IUI. I am a little nervous because it seems like not much time between trigger and IUI (my last 2 were 36 hours apart) but the doc said he didn't want to lose this egg on the right. I insisted on having my progesterone tested, so next Friday I go for that test, and then I have to test 14 days from tomorrow! I am so excited and happy that is finally here!
> 
> Hi Curlygurl,
> Don't worry, as I had my trigger shot about 15 hours before my IUI. Hopefully its good for us both!
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, I feel a lot better knowing others have had theirs that soon.
> 
> I just got back from my IUI, it went perfectly. The SA was 87 million!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling good!Click to expand...

Great numbers, Curly! I'm glad everything went well! Now, join the wait! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

I just looked at the calendar and realized that I have a gynocological appointment on Monday... For my year PAP. That's 10 days since my iui. I wonder if I don't mention having the IUI if my gyno will notice anything peculiar going on down there. But, then again, if I did mention it... Maybe I could get that doctor to order a blood test. A beta test is possible after 10 days, right? I'm growing impatient. I wanna know!!! Lol


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> I just looked at the calendar and realized that I have a gynocological appointment on Monday... For my year PAP. That's 10 days since my iui. I wonder if I don't mention having the IUI if my gyno will notice anything peculiar going on down there. But, then again, if I did mention it... Maybe I could get that doctor to order a blood test. A beta test is possible after 10 days, right? I'm growing impatient. I wanna know!!! Lol

I think a beta should be possible at 10 days! Go for it - I would probably do the same thing!! :thumbup:


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - curly - you and i are totally on the same schedule I did my IUI this morning too - wow, now we have the same 2WW

I am trying to feel really hopefully about this = but will totally loose my mind over the next 2 weeeks....i guess we will keep each other sane.

The DH's SA was good we went in at 60 mil, but 85% motility. That was a 35% improvement, and the doc totally agrees with me that its probably the Q10 - any one needing a little help with the boys - read up on it, or message me and i can give the low down.


----------



## BearClaire

Hey everyone, 

Hoping that i can join you guys? 
I'm currently on my first cycle of IUI. I'm 31 OH is 43. He has a low count as he had a vasectomy reversal 2 years ago, and it appears i'm not ovulating.

I have been stalking this thread and want to say thanks to you all. I've learnt more from reading all about you guys than my doctor has told me! I dont feel we're getting a good enough service, especially based on what we are paying!:growlmad:

I'm going for my 2nd scan tomorrow to find out how my follies have been growing, so i'm thinking nice plump thoughts to help them along!

How is everyone else doing? There are so many people on this thread its hard to keep track!


----------



## xurfingers

BearClaire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hoping that i can join you guys?
> I'm currently on my first cycle of IUI. I'm 31 OH is 43. He has a low count as he had a vasectomy reversal 2 years ago, and it appears i'm not ovulating.
> 
> I have been stalking this thread and want to say thanks to you all. I've learnt more from reading all about you guys than my doctor has told me! I dont feel we're getting a good enough service, especially based on what we are paying!:growlmad:
> 
> I'm going for my 2nd scan tomorrow to find out how my follies have been growing, so i'm thinking nice plump thoughts to help them along!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? There are so many people on this thread its hard to keep track!

Welcome! :flower: Of course you can join us. There are a few " first timers" in here and we are happy to share. Good luck on your scan tomorrow. Hope you have a nice ripe on in there! LOL What meds are you on?


----------



## BearClaire

Thanks!

I'm currently on Metformin 1500mg a day and clomid for the first time. I take my final clomid pill today! :happydance:
I do feel quite bloated down there, and i feel some pressure which i never do before O so i'm hoping this is a good sign!

After stalking loads of threads i think i am the only person on Metformin! I wonder why that is?


----------



## xurfingers

BearClaire said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm currently on Metformin 1500mg a day and clomid for the first time. I take my final clomid pill today! :happydance:
> I do feel quite bloated down there, and i feel some pressure which i never do before O so i'm hoping this is a good sign!
> 
> After stalking loads of threads i think i am the only person on Metformin! I wonder why that is?

Hmm, I don't know. I haven't met anyone else on it. Maybe it's just what this doctor prefers in regards to your particular situation??? I noticed that you said this would be your first and LAST IUI... why is that? Cost, alone?


----------



## BearClaire

Actually my Endocrinologist put me on it. My GP nor my FS said to come off it? I've read lots of stories about it working really well with clomid so we'll see tomorrow!

First and last IUI because we are determined it will happen this time. We've been trying for 2 1/2 years and strongly believe that IUI is the help we need. It only takes one egg and one sperm! 

How are you getting along?


----------



## xurfingers

BearClaire said:


> Actually my Endocrinologist put me on it. My GP nor my FS said to come off it? I've read lots of stories about it working really well with clomid so we'll see tomorrow!
> 
> First and last IUI because we are determined it will happen this time. We've been trying for 2 1/2 years and strongly believe that IUI is the help we need. It only takes one egg and one sperm!
> 
> How are you getting along?

Keeping a positive attitude is half the battle. Good for you! :) I feel okay. I think my cervix has had enough of the progesterone suppositories. My boobs still hurt really bad. 5 more days to go!


----------



## BDownmommie

Xurf - hoe you dealing with the progestertone? i didnt know about it until i went into the docs yesterday...wasnt a fan of the idea of a suppository and after using it last night =TOTALLY not a fan. 

Just wondering if anyone else on the progesterone felt ill after using it? I had such a rough night - did you xurf?


----------



## BDownmommie

and bear - welcome, this forum is good for all of us, first timers and experienced - its nice because we have a smaller group, but are learning quickly about each other and there experiences.

Question - is your DH on meds? or vitamins? if not, do some research and get him to try:

B12, Zince, Follic acid and Q10 (400 mg a morning, taken with peanut butter)

i suggest this bc even in the 1.5 weeks my DH did it before my IUI the SA went from me crying to docs happy. For what its worth, these may have been all it needed - fingers crossed that his little guys have found a nice home inside me already (IUI yesterday)

Cheers


----------



## BearClaire

xurfingers - I feel for you, i dont blame your body for being a bit cheesed off! Do you think wearing a sports bra might help? They are quite tight so it stops them wobbling about! :holly:

BDownmommie - what happened with the suppository? Not sure if i'm going on them so i'd like to know what the deal is in advanced!
OH was on wellman, but we ran out, so he's back on selenium tablets which contain, vitamin A, E, C, B6, calcium zinc and selenium.
He's been on either the wellman or the selenium ones for over a year now and each SA comes back the same 1 million with 10% motility. 
The one's you've mentioned above, is that all seperate pills or just one? He's quite good so he'll take whatever i suggest :laugh2:

How did the IUI actually go? What happened when you turned up? My FS is RUBBISH and hasnt told us anything. I'm a bit of a crazy organiser so i like to know how everything is going to pan out!


----------



## BDownmommie

Bear - the supplements i got DH to use were individual, and rightfully so - the one i really suggest is the Q10 (co-enzyme Q 10) - you can find it at a local drug store. 
Google the name, and then Dr. Bentov (toronto, canada) and read some of his research if you wish... however, heres the jist...

Q10 is a naturally occuring enzyme in the body, it peaks at age 20 - but the whole deal with it is that it works on re-generating cells. Basically helps replenish things...mainly the heart and liver, but the studies are showing it works on sperm too.

So get the OH to take some - 400 mg, in SOFTGEL tabs (very important, otherwise, it doesn't obsorb well). Take them in the morning after having a tablespoon of peanut butter (the Q10 works best if taken with a fat, and q10 naturally occurs in peanut butter). Keep the q10 out of heat - it doesn't really work if above 30 degrees.

Sorry - i am a research nut - and this stuff seriously improved the motility which sounds like might help in your case.


----------



## curlygurl

I did the progesterone last month, and I felt so weird while on them. I did take them vaginally which you aren't supposed to get all the bad side effects, but I definitely felt different.


----------



## BDownmommie

So i am using the suppository version of the progestrone - firstly, still not a fan of the 'proces' and secondly - don't like how it makes me feel. 

Anyone else feel nauseous with them? Both nights, about half hour after i use them, I feel like im gonna be sick...however, knowing that i shouldn't get up - i stay and fight it off. In the morning, first thing, same feeling.

DH things it could be a sign, and told me (jokingly) to get use to the feeling for the next year lol - i am hopeful but not sure, so just wanted to put it out there if anyone else has felt sick?


----------



## BDownmommie

Ok - so now i have a very strange question - which i am embarassed to ask 

So in googling to see side effects of progesterone - it seems that 50-50 of these pills are inserted vaginally and the other are inserted anally. 
How do i know? 

The 'norm' for a suppository would be anally right? but how do i know for sure?


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Ok - so now i have a very strange question - which i am embarassed to ask
> 
> So in googling to see side effects of progesterone - it seems that 50-50 of these pills are inserted vaginally and the other are inserted anally.
> How do i know?
> 
> The 'norm' for a suppository would be anally right? but how do i know for sure?

How did your doctor tell you to do yours? Mine were little egg shaped pills that you could take orally or vaginally but my prescription said to use them vaginally. I think vaginally it is better because it is going right where it is supposed to be. 

I didn't feel nauseous on mine, I felt a little tired, and after using them for a few days, I started to feel a little irritated down there. 

How have you been feeling? It's awesome that we are on the same exact schedule!


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Ok - so now i have a very strange question - which i am embarassed to ask
> 
> So in googling to see side effects of progesterone - it seems that 50-50 of these pills are inserted vaginally and the other are inserted anally.
> How do i know?
> 
> The 'norm' for a suppository would be anally right? but how do i know for sure?
> 
> How did your doctor tell you to do yours? Mine were little egg shaped pills that you could take orally or vaginally but my prescription said to use them vaginally. I think vaginally it is better because it is going right where it is supposed to be.
> 
> I didn't feel nauseous on mine, I felt a little tired, and after using them for a few days, I started to feel a little irritated down there.
> 
> How have you been feeling? It's awesome that we are on the same exact schedule!Click to expand...

I'm in Sydney, Australia, and instead of suppositories, we're given Pregnyl shots. Pregynyl is HCG that converts to progesterone. You have them on day 3, 6 and 9 post-IUI.

I had my last one this morning, then have my pregnancy blood test on Sunday, 02/09 at 8am! The pregnyl injections hurt a little bit (sting when injecting the liquid), def more than the Gonal-F shots, but its not unmanageable and def worth it if I get my bub from this round.

If the suppositories are really too much for you, maybe ask if Pregnyl shots can be done instead.


----------



## Evie10

BearClaire said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm currently on Metformin 1500mg a day and clomid for the first time. I take my final clomid pill today! :happydance:
> I do feel quite bloated down there, and i feel some pressure which i never do before O so i'm hoping this is a good sign!
> 
> After stalking loads of threads i think i am the only person on Metformin! I wonder why that is?

Hi and welcome BearClaire,

Do you have PCOS or any issues with your insulin levels, as I know that Metformin can be prescribed to treat those?

Best of luck with your cycle!


----------



## BearClaire

Hi Evie10,

Apparently I have mild pcos, I say apparently because different doctors say different things! The only thing that affects me is long periods and sometimes I don't think I ovulate.

I had my u/s yesterday at CD8 and I've got 4 follicles on my left and 3 on my right! I have one follicle each side which is 10mm so still some time to go! I'm over the moon as I just wasnt sure if my body was doing what it was suppose to! Got to go back tomorrow for another scan to make sure it's still going well.

How is everyone else doing? It's been a bit quiet on here?


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi Can I join your thread pls?

I'm doing my first IUI and went for my second scan today. At my first scan I was told I had a few follies with my right ovary producing the most with one measuring 12mm. They kept me on the same drugs dosage and today they haven't grown at all! Looks like I've got a few more smaller ones on both ovaries but the big ones haven't grown and she told me the biggest one is 10mm! She thinks the last nurse read 2 of them together but I'm not sure. Had bloods taken to see if fsh levels were ok and waiting on a call to see if my drugs dosage needs to be increased based on the results. I've got another scan on Wed to see if they have grown any more. Was really hoping to have got my date for the IUI today so a bit disheartening to hear that nothing has changed since last Friday. Has anyone else had similar issues - is it normal to have to have numerous scans/slow growers?


----------



## BDownmommie

Lol bear - it did seem quiet here, i guess over the weekend times, we just 'practice' away. I tried to keep up with this, but was so tired and lonely this weekend that i slept ALOT.

To answer, the DH is only gone short term - he will be done the second weekend of October, so he will be back for the pregnancy!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: And yes, I say it like that, because i am going to be positive about this IUI, after reading the doctor notes and such - this WILL work.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So just a note - after reading some posts, i decided to call my clinic yesterday morning and sure enough - when dealing with Assisted Conception - suppository generally means vaginally. LOL - it's sad that i would have to post that, but in all fairness, I was sure she would have specified. Either way, I am happy to find that out - so much easier and NIL on the side effects. I did it 'properly' last night and was quite pleased that i didn't feel sick afterwards.
So for all those of you who have to do it - apparently there is no difference in how much progesterone you recieve - just a difference in the side effects.

Kinda wish that the timing was different for the testing - tomorrow is my anniversary and it would be such a wonderful present for me!! Oh well, it'll be nice to think back about being preggers on the anniversary....

11 days till testing - woot woot


----------



## curlygurl

30Poppy said:


> Hi Can I join your thread pls?
> 
> I'm doing my first IUI and went for my second scan today. At my first scan I was told I had a few follies with my right ovary producing the most with one measuring 12mm. They kept me on the same drugs dosage and today they haven't grown at all! Looks like I've got a few more smaller ones on both ovaries but the big ones haven't grown and she told me the biggest one is 10mm! She thinks the last nurse read 2 of them together but I'm not sure. Had bloods taken to see if fsh levels were ok and waiting on a call to see if my drugs dosage needs to be increased based on the results. I've got another scan on Wed to see if they have grown any more. Was really hoping to have got my date for the IUI today so a bit disheartening to hear that nothing has changed since last Friday. Has anyone else had similar issues - is it normal to have to have numerous scans/slow growers?

Hi poppy welcome! My first IUI, I went in 4 times before they knew when I would ovulate. I was always a late ovulator usually day 17-day 20, my first IUI I wound up triggering on day 18, I think. But my third IUI which I just had I probably ovulated on day 15, as I triggered day 13. Stay positive, its better they check and make sure, sounds like they are really following your body's patterns and not what the "norm" is. Good luck!


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Lol bear - it did seem quiet here, i guess over the weekend times, we just 'practice' away. I tried to keep up with this, but was so tired and lonely this weekend that i slept ALOT.
> 
> To answer, the DH is only gone short term - he will be done the second weekend of October, so he will be back for the pregnancy!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: And yes, I say it like that, because i am going to be positive about this IUI, after reading the doctor notes and such - this WILL work.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So just a note - after reading some posts, i decided to call my clinic yesterday morning and sure enough - when dealing with Assisted Conception - suppository generally means vaginally. LOL - it's sad that i would have to post that, but in all fairness, I was sure she would have specified. Either way, I am happy to find that out - so much easier and NIL on the side effects. I did it 'properly' last night and was quite pleased that i didn't feel sick afterwards.
> So for all those of you who have to do it - apparently there is no difference in how much progesterone you recieve - just a difference in the side effects.
> 
> Kinda wish that the timing was different for the testing - tomorrow is my anniversary and it would be such a wonderful present for me!! Oh well, it'll be nice to think back about being preggers on the anniversary....
> 
> 11 days till testing - woot woot

I love how positive you are! You have to keep me positive. It is so easy for me to think it is not going to work. I have to start thinking it will. I started writing little post-its for myself on my mirrors to try and keep me going. I can't believe we have 11 days! UGGH!


----------



## BDownmommie

11 days?? That easy curly - just thinkl - in 11 days we will both be thinking OMG i have 9 months to go....

I figure I've been upset enough over the past few months, that 11 days of being positive will be a breeze....


(Besides, I have no one at home to keep me cheery, so i think of ways to keep myself that way - :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:)


Besides - I am looking forward to getting fat for a good reason - so have to be positive....cheers


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Xurf - hoe you dealing with the progestertone? i didnt know about it until i went into the docs yesterday...wasnt a fan of the idea of a suppository and after using it last night =TOTALLY not a fan.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else on the progesterone felt ill after using it? I had such a rough night - did you xurf?

The progesterone makes me feel pregnant. Tender breasts and pelvic pressure. The mess of the suppositories isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## curlygurl

:thumbup: YES! you are so right!! 

Thank you!


----------



## BearClaire

Glad it's all sorted now BDownmommie! Strange how you don't get any side effects now doing it the other way? 

I'm glad you are feeling more positive! Sometimes it's easier said than done, but I think it helps.


----------



## BDownmommie

Maybe its all the horomones....lol


----------



## xurfingers

Hey guys. HCG blood tests results tomorrow! Excited and nervous.


----------



## BDownmommie

WOOHOO - so excited


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Hey guys. HCG blood tests results tomorrow! Excited and nervous.

YAY!! So excited. What day will you be on? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Curly - are you using progesterone right now?


----------



## curlygurl

No I am not using it this time around. My doctor had said if this IUI didn't work he wanted me to consider IVF or laproscopy to look for endometriosis, I just wanted to make sure that my progesterone levels were checked, and I also wanted to get confirmation that I did in fact ovulate before considering expensive IVF, or a surgery. I mean really there is "nothing" wrong with me or DH. So they are sending me for a progesterone blood test on Friday (8/31) and we want to see my natural levels. I am assuming that if it is really low, then I will just start the progesterone immediately. I am kind of relieved, because the progesterone pills were definitely a source of anxiety for me. I kept worrying that I hadn't put them far enough in, etc. So here's hoping that this round works.


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys. HCG blood tests results tomorrow! Excited and nervous.
> 
> YAY!! So excited. What day will you be on? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

I'm 10 dpiui as of today. Doc said it should get detected but there's a small chance its still too early. We shall see :)


----------



## curlygurl

Ok! That is good to know, that even blood tests could not be accurate this early. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Ok! That is good to know, that even blood tests could not be accurate this early. I hope this is it for you!

It's because eggs attachment varies from woman to woman. Hopefully this baby is smart and latched on early! Lol


----------



## curlygurl

Oh I see, makes sense. When will they call you? The suspense must be killing!! Have you taken any HPT?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Ok! That is good to know, that even blood tests could not be accurate this early. I hope this is it for you!
> 
> It's because eggs attachment varies from woman to woman. Hopefully this baby is smart and latched on early! LolClick to expand...


Sending you lots of prayers and positivity Xurfingers! 
XO


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Oh I see, makes sense. When will they call you? The suspense must be killing!! Have you taken any HPT?

They said I should get a call by tomorrow afternoon. I took a clear blue easy hpt and I can see something... I think. It's soooo faint that I'm not thinking any of it. It could be an evaporation line. I don't wanna get my hopes up yet..


----------



## LGRJWR

So excited for you xurfingers! Keep us posted!


----------



## Evie10

Yes, Xurfingers, please do let us know. You're in my thoughts, and I am praying for a positive result for you. 

I've also got super-sore boobs like you Xurfingers, and yesterday had heartburn and felt nauseous after lunch. My lower back is also sore. I hope these are legit symptoms and not just the effects of Pregnyl. 

FYI, I did succumb and did a First Response test this morning (I should've known better than to think I'd be able to hold out until the blood test!) and have decided to do one each morning to monitor the Pregnyl leave my system. 

I have no idea how I'm going to make it to Sunday... I'm starting to get really anxious and want to know asap! Feeling alot of pressure, all self-imposed, and I really want this to end up being a successful pregnancy. I honestly thank God for you ladies, it makes each day bearable, you know? :hugs:


----------



## 30Poppy

_Hi poppy welcome! My first IUI, I went in 4 times before they knew when I would ovulate. I was always a late ovulator usually day 17-day 20, my first IUI I wound up triggering on day 18, I think. But my third IUI which I just had I probably ovulated on day 15, as I triggered day 13. Stay positive, its better they check and make sure, sounds like they are really following your body's patterns and not what the "norm" is. Good luck![/QUOTE]_

Thanks Curlygurl - it's reassuring to hear other people's experiences.

How does it work then with ovulating etc coz according to my diary, I would naturally ovulate around this time (and apologies for TMI but I'm getting the egg white CM today which is usually the indicator that it's coming) but if I'm on down reg drugs and stim drugs and just waiting for them to tell me when to trigger (once the follies are the correct size) then isn't there a risk of my body just ovulating naturally because it's that time or will the drugs stop that from happening?


----------



## BDownmommie

Xurf - first thing this morning at work, logged on to see if there was news...I am so excited to hear :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: - I am sending good vibes your way!! 

(I was hoping the time difference would allow for some positive news this morning....I guess i can wait lol)

So wow - I am @ 6dpIUI - and holy boob soreness!! Going to bed last night was so uncomfortable, I couldn't lie on my back and either side just hurt that one - wowsers....really hoping this is just a good sign.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

30Poppy said:


> _Hi poppy welcome! My first IUI, I went in 4 times before they knew when I would ovulate. I was always a late ovulator usually day 17-day 20, my first IUI I wound up triggering on day 18, I think. But my third IUI which I just had I probably ovulated on day 15, as I triggered day 13. Stay positive, its better they check and make sure, sounds like they are really following your body's patterns and not what the "norm" is. Good luck!_



Thanks Curlygurl - it's reassuring to hear other people's experiences.

How does it work then with ovulating etc coz according to my diary, I would naturally ovulate around this time (and apologies for TMI but I'm getting the egg white CM today which is usually the indicator that it's coming) but if I'm on down reg drugs and stim drugs and just waiting for them to tell me when to trigger (once the follies are the correct size) then isn't there a risk of my body just ovulating naturally because it's that time or will the drugs stop that from happening?[/QUOTE]

I am not really sure, I only used clomid, I didn't use any down reg drugs. I think you can have the egg white CM a few days prior to ovulation. I think they go more by follicle size than anything else, because I know a friend who did something similar to us was using the ovulation strips and her doctor told her to just go by what he was telling her because that was most accurate. So I don't know...Sorry wish I could be of more help. :shrug:


----------



## curlygurl

I am feeling very positive for you xurfingers! Good luck...Can't wait to hear the news!!

Sounds like everyone else has some pretty promising signs!!!

AFM, I am not feeling ANYTHING! But with my first IUI, I didn't feel anything either until I actually found out I was pregnant...so I am going with no signs is good for me! LOL. I go for accupuncture again tonight, hoping that will help with implantation.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Yes, Xurfingers, please do let us know. You're in my thoughts, and I am praying for a positive result for you.
> 
> I've also got super-sore boobs like you Xurfingers, and yesterday had heartburn and felt nauseous after lunch. My lower back is also sore. I hope these are legit symptoms and not just the effects of Pregnyl.
> 
> FYI, I did succumb and did a First Response test this morning (I should've known better than to think I'd be able to hold out until the blood test!) and have decided to do one each morning to monitor the Pregnyl leave my system.
> 
> I have no idea how I'm going to make it to Sunday... I'm starting to get really anxious and want to know asap! Feeling alot of pressure, all self-imposed, and I really want this to end up being a successful pregnancy. I honestly thank God for you ladies, it makes each day bearable, you know? :hugs:

Lol I know! It's so hard to wait that's why I have just gone ahead and tested everyday. I'm driving myself crazy but I think that's gonna happen either way. This will be a life changing event for each of us as we become pregnant. Of course it's gonna be on the brain! ;)


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Xurf - first thing this morning at work, logged on to see if there was news...I am so excited to hear :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: - I am sending good vibes your way!!
> 
> (I was hoping the time difference would allow for some positive news this morning....I guess i can wait lol)
> 
> So wow - I am @ 6dpIUI - and holy boob soreness!! Going to bed last night was so uncomfortable, I couldn't lie on my back and either side just hurt that one - wowsers....really hoping this is just a good sign.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I figure about 5-6 more hours to wait at the most. I will announce as soon as I find out... Good or poopy...


----------



## BDownmommie

OMG - i can't wait - so excited.....


----------



## xurfingers

Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Wowsers - I am sorry to hear that. Just curious (and really don't mean to be a jerk but....) is there a chance that it's too early to be positive? I mean don't we still have hope until that :witch: arrives?

However, I must comment that your attitude is impressive. Thank you for reporting.

Can you remind me again about DH's lil ones? Is he one meds / vitamins? Have you researched Q10? (I know, i will stop talking about it shortly...but if there is any chance to help, i want to)


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wowsers - I am sorry to hear that. Just curious (and really don't mean to be a jerk but....) is there a chance that it's too early to be positive? I mean don't we still have hope until that :witch: arrives?
> 
> However, I must comment that your attitude is impressive. Thank you for reporting.
> 
> Can you remind me again about DH's lil ones? Is he one meds / vitamins? Have you researched Q10? (I know, i will stop talking about it shortly...but if there is any chance to help, i want to)

My doctor said that 10po may be too soon. There is still a glimmer of hope, I reckon Lol. DH has lazy sperm... That's what the doctor calls it. Everything checks out normal except their shape... Morphology I think it's called???


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)

Ugh, total bummer. But hey they said there could still be a chance that it could be positive. I do know how it feels to go through all of this, and then BFN it is a total let down. But you have an amazing attitude, and I am sure if not this month, it will work soon. :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

X - can you research Q10? the main goal of it is cell regeneration - for what its worth - in the week my guy was taking it - his motility and morphology increased drastically...

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9266524

Check out that link...I seriously recommend it


----------



## holls147

xurfingers said:


> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)

Bummer! :( Hope you're doing ok. It's so hard to decide what to do next! Take some time to let your emotions out. :hugs: to you!

I tried to hold mine in all last week after I got my negative call, and pretty much had a melt down on Sunday night after The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, the movie was sad. But 10 minutes in the bathroom sobbing and blubbering sad!? I think I was releasing tension from earlier in the week. 

How is everyone else holding out?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)

Hi Xurfingers,
So sorry, but I'm hopeful too until AF arrives.
Your attitude is amazing and admirable, and I'm so proud of you for the way you handle it all. :hugs:

Hope that everyone else is feeling well, and doing well! Have a good day.


----------



## Maycee02

Hi all! I'm on CD5 and will be having my 3rd IUI.. they changed me from Gonal F to Follistim 200iu's.. started my injections on Saturday. I go in for sono on Thurs to see when I can trigger.. hopefully soon!! After having 2 BFN's my hopes really aren't up too much.. but my best friend got her BFP after 3rd time and a couple my husband had the same all with the same dr. SO.. there's hope!! I'm glad there are some other cycle buddies with me! :) Hopefully we can all get our BFP's this time!


----------



## Maycee02

***my husband works with** that was supposed to say.. :)


----------



## Evie10

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)
> 
> Bummer! :( Hope you're doing ok. It's so hard to decide what to do next! Take some time to let your emotions out. :hugs: to you!
> 
> I tried to hold mine in all last week after I got my negative call, and pretty much had a melt down on Sunday night after The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, the movie was sad. But 10 minutes in the bathroom sobbing and blubbering sad!? I think I was releasing tension from earlier in the week.
> 
> How is everyone else holding out?Click to expand...

Hols147 - Sorry to hear; hope that you feel better after that cry. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

holls147 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)
> 
> Bummer! :( Hope you're doing ok. It's so hard to decide what to do next! Take some time to let your emotions out. :hugs: to you!
> 
> I tried to hold mine in all last week after I got my negative call, and pretty much had a melt down on Sunday night after The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, the movie was sad. But 10 minutes in the bathroom sobbing and blubbering sad!? I think I was releasing tension from earlier in the week.
> 
> How is everyone else holding out?Click to expand...

Holls147, I hope you are handling everything better this week and I hope you have a wonderful time in Europe. I'm doing fine. DH and I have talked it through and we will try again. I'm hoping that this entire thread stays together and sees each other through to their bfps. :)


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> X - can you research Q10? the main goal of it is cell regeneration - for what its worth - in the week my guy was taking it - his motility and morphology increased drastically...
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9266524
> 
> Check out that link...I seriously recommend it

Looks promising. How do we get the Q10?


----------



## BDownmommie

Darling - wonderful - i am glad i might have helped....its available at any pharmacy, walmart, etc....Co Enzyme Q10 it might be called.

When i spoke to my Doctor (Bentov - google him too please, he is a leading researcher on fertility and Q10), he did suggest the Q10 at a dosage of 400 mg each morning, first thing - taken with peanut butter to best absorb (the Q10 needs fat to be absorbed by the system) - the absorption rate improves by about 5% with peanut butter. When you buy the pills, make sure you buy softgel, and then keep them in the refrigerator - the bottle will not tell you this, but the vitamin actually loses alot of potency if it is stored above 30 degrees celsius (sorry, dont know the conversion).

The pills actually are marketed currently to help with heart disease, liver problems etc, but have proven very effective on the fertility side (male - studies about to be published on female fertility --- however, there is a train of thought and research stating that it will help older women with ovarian reserve!!!)

Also, there are no known side effects to this vitamin - so, honestly, it is a win win...

let me know if he's on board


----------



## BearClaire

BDownmommie said:


> Darling - wonderful - i am glad i might have helped....its available at any pharmacy, walmart, etc....Co Enzyme Q10 it might be called.
> 
> When i spoke to my Doctor (Bentov - google him too please, he is a leading researcher on fertility and Q10), he did suggest the Q10 at a dosage of 400 mg each morning, first thing - taken with peanut butter to best absorb (the Q10 needs fat to be absorbed by the system) - the absorption rate improves by about 5% with peanut butter. When you buy the pills, make sure you buy softgel, and then keep them in the refrigerator - the bottle will not tell you this, but the vitamin actually loses alot of potency if it is stored above 30 degrees celsius (sorry, dont know the conversion).
> 
> The pills actually are marketed currently to help with heart disease, liver problems etc, but have proven very effective on the fertility side (male - studies about to be published on female fertility --- however, there is a train of thought and research stating that it will help older women with ovarian reserve!!!)
> 
> Also, there are no known side effects to this vitamin - so, honestly, it is a win win...
> 
> let me know if he's on board

Hi BDownmommie, 

After you mentioned about Q10, me and OH went out and bought some along with some peanut butter. (OH was very happy as he loves peanut butter!)
We are hoping to go in on Friday/Saturday for the IUI (depending on when my body decides to ovulate!) so we will let you know what his count has increased to!

Thanks for letting me know about this! Its something i dont think i every would have found!


----------



## xurfingers

BearClaire said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Darling - wonderful - i am glad i might have helped....its available at any pharmacy, walmart, etc....Co Enzyme Q10 it might be called.
> 
> When i spoke to my Doctor (Bentov - google him too please, he is a leading researcher on fertility and Q10), he did suggest the Q10 at a dosage of 400 mg each morning, first thing - taken with peanut butter to best absorb (the Q10 needs fat to be absorbed by the system) - the absorption rate improves by about 5% with peanut butter. When you buy the pills, make sure you buy softgel, and then keep them in the refrigerator - the bottle will not tell you this, but the vitamin actually loses alot of potency if it is stored above 30 degrees celsius (sorry, dont know the conversion).
> 
> The pills actually are marketed currently to help with heart disease, liver problems etc, but have proven very effective on the fertility side (male - studies about to be published on female fertility --- however, there is a train of thought and research stating that it will help older women with ovarian reserve!!!)
> 
> Also, there are no known side effects to this vitamin - so, honestly, it is a win win...
> 
> let me know if he's on board
> 
> Hi BDownmommie,
> 
> After you mentioned about Q10, me and OH went out and bought some along with some peanut butter. (OH was very happy as he loves peanut butter!)
> We are hoping to go in on Friday/Saturday for the IUI (depending on when my body decides to ovulate!) so we will let you know what his count has increased to!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about this! Its something i dont think i every would have found!Click to expand...

Great! I will pick some up after work today. DH and I are going to wait one cycle before the next IUI. It should give my body a break and give them Q10 time to boost his swimmers! Thanks for the great advice :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Glad to be of assistance, ma lady!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)
> 
> Ugh, total bummer. But hey they said there could still be a chance that it could be positive. I do know how it feels to go through all of this, and then BFN it is a total let down. But you have an amazing attitude, and I am sure if not this month, it will work soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Curly... Are you testing today??? Or waiting until tomorrow???


----------



## Undefn

Hi all :) I hope you don't mind me jumping in! After our IUI on Monday I been going from just "stalking" to trying to be active on this board.

I am 33 and Husband is 37...we are TTC #1, with difficulty since he is military and adjustment period after he's been gone for years and when ready have limited months. This time he's been home for a 1 YEAR now and been TTC. This is UIU #4, 1st one full injectable (2 letro, 1 letro and injectable)! Husband for the 1st time (out of 4) has Very low Counts.


----------



## xurfingers

Undefn said:


> Hi all :) I hope you don't mind me jumping in! After our IUI on Monday I been going from just "stalking" to trying to be active on this board.
> 
> I am 33 and Husband is 37...we are TTC #1, with difficulty since he is military and adjustment period after he's been gone for years and when ready have limited months. This time he's been home for a 1 YEAR now and been TTC. This is UIU #4, 1st one full injectable (2 letro, 1 letro and injectable)! Husband for the 1st time (out of 4) has Very low Counts.

Suure... You can join in our troubles! LOL Is this your 4th consecutive IUI cycle? If so, how does your body feel? I'm debating on consecutive cycles. I'm leaning towards every other cycle though. I don't really care for the side effects of the injections.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wait - curly testing today??? I thought she and i were on the same cycle, as in both did IUI on Friday - wouldnt we both have to wait? I thought it takes 10 days to get trigger out of the system


----------



## BDownmommie

Bear - you are more than welcome - always glad to help


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)
> 
> Ugh, total bummer. But hey they said there could still be a chance that it could be positive. I do know how it feels to go through all of this, and then BFN it is a total let down. But you have an amazing attitude, and I am sure if not this month, it will work soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Curly... Are you testing today??? Or waiting until tomorrow???Click to expand...

I wish! :dohh: I am actually a little behind you, I am 5 days past IUI. The doctor tells me to test 14 days after IUI, I don't know if I will be able to hold out that long! The other 2 IUI's I had held out the 14 days, so we will see. No symptoms as of yet - not even from the trigger! But I can't remember (even though it wasn't that long ago) if I had symptoms from my trigger last time. The only thing that could maybe be a symptom, is I have been having trouble sleeping, I fall asleep fine, and then I wake up in the middle of the night and am up for hours! So I am hoping this is the month!!

I saw you asked about consecutive IUIs, I did one last month - BFN, and then I started right back up again this month, I don't do the injectibles though so that maybe the difference. Clomid is not too bad, if you get a lot of side effects from the injectibiles maybe do one month natural. I would definitely ask your doctor what they think.


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> Wait - curly testing today??? I thought she and i were on the same cycle, as in both did IUI on Friday - wouldnt we both have to wait? I thought it takes 10 days to get trigger out of the system

Yes, we are on the same cycle. I am not testing until next week. I wish I was testing tomorrow!


----------



## Undefn

XURFINGERS:

I had three consecutive IUI back to back, however this one comes after 6 months wait due to changing RE, Stopped Cycle from previous Clinic (lack of monitoring), getting cycle going again, more blood work for new RE (MUCH MORE), vacation (something glad husband and I did) and then Military (AGAIN...ERRR for him) so NOW we're back on course. I'll do back to backs, I don't feel any different doing back to back IUIs as my hope is continuous may get me the baby I want one month sooner :)

All the expenses are ours, our health insurance doesn't cover! We're in Wisconsin


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wait - curly testing today??? I thought she and i were on the same cycle, as in both did IUI on Friday - wouldnt we both have to wait? I thought it takes 10 days to get trigger out of the system

Oops! I meant LGRJWR! LOL I'm multi tasking at work today... Don't pay no attention to meee! :dohh:


----------



## xurfingers

Undefn said:


> XURFINGERS:
> 
> I had three consecutive IUI back to back, however this one comes after 6 months wait due to changing RE, Stopped Cycle from previous Clinic (lack of monitoring), getting cycle going again, more blood work for new RE (MUCH MORE), vacation (something glad husband and I did) and then Military (AGAIN...ERRR for him) so NOW we're back on course. I'll do back to backs, I don't feel any different doing back to back IUIs as my hope is continuous may get me the baby I want one month sooner :)
> 
> All the expenses are ours, our health insurance doesn't cover! We're in Wisconsin

Goooo Packers!!! Lol I am originally from Illinois. I moved to Ohio after high school... Still don't know why! Ha! My mother and brother both ended up in Wisconsin. Salem and Kenosha. Ever been to Lake Geneva? It's my special, happy place :)


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Ladies... The blood test was Negative. It's okay though. I'm a little disappointed because it's been a rough month with no pay off but I'm happy either way. Maybe I'm not meant to have more children. Maybe we just need to try again. We ll see. I'm still rooting for all my girls!!!! :)
> 
> Hi Xurfingers,
> So sorry, but I'm hopeful too until AF arrives.
> Your attitude is amazing and admirable, and I'm so proud of you for the way you handle it all. :hugs:
> 
> Hope that everyone else is feeling well, and doing well! Have a good day.Click to expand...

Thanks, Miss Evie10 :) How are you feeling???


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 is the Pregnyl still in your system?


----------



## BDownmommie

xurfingers said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Wait - curly testing today??? I thought she and i were on the same cycle, as in both did IUI on Friday - wouldnt we both have to wait? I thought it takes 10 days to get trigger out of the system
> 
> Oops! I meant LGRJWR! LOL I'm multi tasking at work today... Don't pay no attention to meee! :dohh:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha::haha: You almost had me running out to get an HPT


----------



## BDownmommie

Question - progesterone and lower back pain - anyone having this? IDK if the two are related or not, but i did some reading and think it is....thoughts?


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Bear - you are more than welcome - always glad to help

Lol I'm sorry! It's getting really hard to keep things straight! Uhh, would be a lot easier on FB, I think.


----------



## curlygurl

I did not have any lower back pain on progesterone. I don't generally have back pain though...


----------



## Maycee02

BDownmommie said:


> Question - progesterone and lower back pain - anyone having this? IDK if the two are related or not, but i did some reading and think it is....thoughts?

I had some back pain after I'd been on it for probably about a week.. I wasn't sure if it was the progesterone or what but since you are having it as well I'm wondering if maybe it was..


----------



## xurfingers

I didn't have any back pain. My boobies sure did hurt though!


----------



## LGRJWR

I have been having some mild cramping and two more twinges of blood today. I feel like AF may be on her way!


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR said:


> I have been having some mild cramping and two more twinges of blood today. I feel like AF may be on her way!

Nooooo! Keep positive LGR!


----------



## LGRJWR

I am trying to stay positive xurfingers!


----------



## curlygurl

LGRJWR said:


> I am trying to stay positive xurfingers!

Stay positive! My first BFP, I had spotting for 2 days before I got the BFP. Hang in there!!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 is the Pregnyl still in your system?

Hi Xurfingers,
Thanks for checking up on me. Yesterday was a horrid day, just felt overwhelmed with work and wanting this cycle to be successful. Trying to be more optimistic today though!

I tested again this morning and and yep, Pregnyl is still showing up. Its been 3 days since my last Pregnyl 1500miu shot, so I guess thats to be expected. I probably won't have a decent idea until at least Sat morning, which will be 5 days after, and 14dpiui. I have the blood test at 8am on Sunday morning... its going to be a loooong 3 days....lol

How are you doing now Xurfingers? I also understand your apprehension about back to back IUI cycles. If we aren't successful this cycle, I'll probably try again next cycle, and I'll be sure to let you know if its tolerable or not. Hope you're looking forward to your holiday? Where are you off to and for how long? I just booked a weekend away for DH and I in early Oct. Hope its an opportunity for some r&r; its been a very intense year so far.

Have a good day ladies; hope everyone is feeling well and spirits are up today!


----------



## Evie10

LGRJWR said:


> I am trying to stay positive xurfingers!

I understand, we all do, but until you are 100% sure, try to be positive and think of the great things to come!


----------



## BDownmommie

Agreed - staying positive / hopefull is the only way to make it through these times. Thats how i keep moving forward with a smile - even with the sore boobies and pain in my back, i just keep thinking makybe this is a sign of what's to come

(fingers crossed)


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Evie10 is the Pregnyl still in your system?
> 
> Hi Xurfingers,
> Thanks for checking up on me. Yesterday was a horrid day, just felt overwhelmed with work and wanting this cycle to be successful. Trying to be more optimistic today though!
> 
> I tested again this morning and and yep, Pregnyl is still showing up. Its been 3 days since my last Pregnyl 1500miu shot, so I guess thats to be expected. I probably won't have a decent idea until at least Sat morning, which will be 5 days after, and 14dpiui. I have the blood test at 8am on Sunday morning... its going to be a loooong 3 days....lol
> 
> How are you doing now Xurfingers? I also understand your apprehension about back to back IUI cycles. If we aren't successful this cycle, I'll probably try again next cycle, and I'll be sure to let you know if its tolerable or not. Hope you're looking forward to your holiday? Where are you off to and for how long? I just booked a weekend away for DH and I in early Oct. Hope its an opportunity for some r&r; its been a very intense year so far.
> 
> Have a good day ladies; hope everyone is feeling well and spirits are up today!Click to expand...

I'm doing fine. Thanks for asking. We are having a family get together and going to grill out this weekend and swim in the pool. Should be fun. DH and I have vacation planned in October. Not sure where we are heading to then yet. Oh, and I agree... Long and tough year!


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR... Did you test today????


----------



## curlygurl

So I have been going to acupuncture, and it is awesome. I really am loving it. My job is pretty stressful so it has been helpful with that, but they also have protocols to help with infertility. I am lucky my insurance covers it, but if any of your insurance covers it I would definitely recommend looking into it. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> So I have been going to acupuncture, and it is awesome. I really am loving it. My job is pretty stressful so it has been helpful with that, but they also have protocols to help with infertility. I am lucky my insurance covers it, but if any of your insurance covers it I would definitely recommend looking into it.
> 
> How is everyone doing today?

I've heard of acupuncture but have never really looked into it. I have arthritis and go to the chiropractor often to help with my back pain. Do you think acupuncture would ease my back? I'm doing well today, thanks for asking.  I'm having one of those days at work though... 3 more hours to go... UGH!


----------



## Evie10

Thanks Xurfingers, hope planning your holiday helps you and your DH to relax.

Curlygurl, thanks for the recommendation. I could use some relaxation thats for sure! Will await the outcome of my blood test on Sunday and then book in for acupuncture.

Feeling okay. Did another FR test when I got home from work last night, and again this morning to see if the Pregnyl is out of my system. Last night's test looked exactly the same as the 1 I took yesterday morning. This morning's test still had a line, but it was much lighter. Not sure whether to be hopeful or disheartened. I've had breakfast but am ravenous again and its not even 10am. And the burning indigestion I've been having all week too. All these 'potential' signs are mighty confusing!

Hope everyone has a good day, and keep us all updated.
:thumbup:


----------



## curlygurl

Xurfingers, my acupuncturist is in the same office as a chiropractor who also does acupuncture, so I definitely think acupuncture can help with back pain. I had one of those work days today as well...and I am trying so hard to be relaxed and positive, but it was really hard today. 

Yes Evie! i hope that you get a positive, and don't have to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## curlygurl

Oh, and I think those signs sound really promising!!


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> Oh, and I think those signs sound really promising!!

Thanks for your positivity Curlygurl. I am so confused, and I guess afraid to be anything more than hopeful. I'll def let you girls know once I know on Sunday. 

Thanks again to you all for sharing, and your support. If there's anything I can do to help out, let me know! XO


----------



## xurfingers

The :witch: arrived....


----------



## LGRJWR

I haven't tested yet but I will in the morning. However, my gut is telling me AF is going to arrive any minute since I've been spotting for three days now.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> The :witch: arrived....

So very sorry my friend!


----------



## BDownmommie

Sorry to hear about the :witch::witch: - she's awful. Hope you find some comfort in a nice big glass of wine or 2....


----------



## curlygurl

:hugs: so sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Maycee02

Ugh.. sorry xurfingers to hear AF showed.. :( 
I went to dr yesterday and I'm scheduled for IUI on Monday... wouldn't it be weird if I ended up with BFP this time and I could say it happened on Labor Day?!! lol
I have FOUR follies!! That is scary!!! I'm excited and scared at the same time.. I don't think I can handle multiples... DH has a pretty low SC so maybe that will help balance it out!!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, Everyone... Just 13 more days until I ovulate again! LOL (How's that for positive!) I'm doing fine, I promise. I will say this... My period has been unbelievably HEAVY! I was wondering if the progesterone would affect my cycle and yes, yes it has. Super heavy flow. JEESH, having fun with that -not! Lol


----------



## curlygurl

That is so weird, the progesterone made my period super light - but VERY painful...how weird it effects everyone so differently. 13 days will be here faster than you think!


----------



## BearClaire

Hi everyone!

xurfingers, sorry the witch arrived, glad your being positive about the next cycle though!

Maycee02 sounds like you will be in a similar position to me!
Well we had the IUI yesterday! Very very weird, its all over and done with in 2 mins! Felt a bit anti climatic! 
OH did 2 deposits because he's got a low count. Results were 1million with 50% motility pre wash. Post wash they couldnt give us figures as it was so low. But it could be as much as 100,000 spermies. Doesnt sound a lot compared to some of the figures i've seen, but thats what we're working with, and i only want 1 of them!

Feeling a bit crampy today, so going to plot up in front of the tv the whole day with a hot water bottle and just chill. 
I've got 3 mature follies and one small one, so I hope those spermies are on their way to at least one of them!!!


----------



## Take2

Can I jump in this thread a bit late.. I had my first IUI today. My partners sperm count was 8 million which last time he provided a sample it was 150 so we were a little disappointed but fingers crossed one will do its thing. Feeling a little crampy tonight, lower back ache similar to AF, but otherwise I'm ok. I have to test on the 17th..will be a long 2ww. Good luck ladies


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers, you are one inspiring lady! Hope AF gets better for you. 

To all you ladies starting your 2WW, best of luck. I have my blood test tomorrow morning and so far it's still faint bfps. I just pray it's real. 

Thanks everyone for your support, it's truly made this cycle so much more bearable. Hugs & baby dust to you all.

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> That is so weird, the progesterone made my period super light - but VERY painful...how weird it effects everyone so differently. 13 days will be here faster than you think!

It is strange how it effects people differently! I had another long night with heavy flow. I kept waking up because of it... Worried about the sheets! Lol. Gross, I know.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers, you are one inspiring lady! Hope AF gets better for you.
> 
> To all you ladies starting your 2WW, best of luck. I have my blood test tomorrow morning and so far it's still faint bfps. I just pray it's real.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, it's truly made this cycle so much more bearable. Hugs & baby dust to you all.
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Evie10... Could it be!!! You are going to be a Mommy!!! My heart is filled with so much JOY for you! I know it still needs confirmed but that just made my day!


----------



## BearClaire

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers, you are one inspiring lady! Hope AF gets better for you.
> 
> To all you ladies starting your 2WW, best of luck. I have my blood test tomorrow morning and so far it's still faint bfps. I just pray it's real.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, it's truly made this cycle so much more bearable. Hugs & baby dust to you all.
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Sounds good to me Evie10! Can't wait to hear the results, I like hearing about :bfp: doing IUI, it gives me hope about me getting one this cycle.


----------



## curlygurl

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers, you are one inspiring lady! Hope AF gets better for you.
> 
> To all you ladies starting your 2WW, best of luck. I have my blood test tomorrow morning and so far it's still faint bfps. I just pray it's real.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support, it's truly made this cycle so much more bearable. Hugs & baby dust to you all.
> 
> :hugs::kiss:

Sounds great Evie! I hope you get good news today!


----------



## Evie10

Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
Oh well, cest la vie....
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.

Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?Click to expand...

Tell me about it! Hope the other ladies have better luck than us, Xurfingers.

Yep, going straight into another cycle while I have the strength to keep going. Just emailed my fertility doctor & questioned my low dose of Gonal-f as I had only 1 large follicle too. Let's see what she says....

How is your AF now Xurfingers? Better, I hope. I am nervous about my AF seeing as 2 of you lovelies have had 2 totally different experiences...in anticipation of the worst, I stocked up on the necessities today! 

How's everyone else feeling? I know a few of us haven't had the outcome we're all trying for, but if probability works as it should, that means that hopefully a few of you still in it will get your BFPs. Fingers & toes crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Hope the other ladies have better luck than us, Xurfingers.
> 
> Yep, going straight into another cycle while I have the strength to keep going. Just emailed my fertility doctor & questioned my low dose of Gonal-f as I had only 1 large follicle too. Let's see what she says....
> 
> How is your AF now Xurfingers? Better, I hope. I am nervous about my AF seeing as 2 of you lovelies have had 2 totally different experiences...in anticipation of the worst, I stocked up on the necessities today!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? I know a few of us haven't had the outcome we're all trying for, but if probability works as it should, that means that hopefully a few of you still in it will get your BFPs. Fingers & toes crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have a thought. With all of the bad press, etc. Associated with fertility treatments and multiples, I think more and more doctors are playing it safe. They would rather see us, the patients, on a low initial dose to see how we react to the meds. It costs us more due to the likelihood of repeated cycles but it protects the facilities from getting bad press. On my next IUI, I will be more knowledgeable. I will more likely encourage my doctor to increase the dosage and shorten the amount of time between trigger and IUI (mine was 37 hours). I was so upset when I was told I had just 2 eggs to ovulate. I thought... I did all this crap for 1 extra egg??? We do have a say in how our care is handled. No more of 'doc knows best ' for this woman. I'm also kind of disappointed that I haven't even received a call from the fertility clinic to see how things are going. I guess after they insert the :spermy: they feel their job is over. Sad.


----------



## BearClaire

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Hope the other ladies have better luck than us, Xurfingers.
> 
> Yep, going straight into another cycle while I have the strength to keep going. Just emailed my fertility doctor & questioned my low dose of Gonal-f as I had only 1 large follicle too. Let's see what she says....
> 
> How is your AF now Xurfingers? Better, I hope. I am nervous about my AF seeing as 2 of you lovelies have had 2 totally different experiences...in anticipation of the worst, I stocked up on the necessities today!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? I know a few of us haven't had the outcome we're all trying for, but if probability works as it should, that means that hopefully a few of you still in it will get your BFPs. Fingers & toes crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a thought. With all of the bad press, etc. Associated with fertility treatments and multiples, I think more and more doctors are playing it safe. They would rather see us, the patients, on a low initial dose to see how we react to the meds. It costs us more due to the likelihood of repeated cycles but it protects the facilities from getting bad press. On my next IUI, I will be more knowledgeable. I will more likely encourage my doctor to increase the dosage and shorten the amount of time between trigger and IUI (mine was 37 hours). I was so upset when I was told I had just 2 eggs to ovulate. I thought... I did all this crap for 1 extra egg??? We do have a say in how our care is handled. No more of 'doc knows best ' for this woman. I'm also kind of disappointed that I haven't even received a call from the fertility clinic to see how things are going. I guess after they insert the :spermy: they feel their job is over. Sad.Click to expand...

xurfingers, we were advised to go straight to ICSi, but we refused, we wanted to do IUI first. The Dr tried several times to convince us otherwise but we stuck to our guns and said, we are paying for this and IUI is what we want to do and they had to accept it and do the IUI.

You are in control of your treatment so you should definitely tell them what you want.


----------



## xurfingers

LGRJWR, Haven't heard from you. How did the test go? Are you too excited and pregnant to talk to us now? LOL jk :)


----------



## xurfingers

BearClaire said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Hope the other ladies have better luck than us, Xurfingers.
> 
> Yep, going straight into another cycle while I have the strength to keep going. Just emailed my fertility doctor & questioned my low dose of Gonal-f as I had only 1 large follicle too. Let's see what she says....
> 
> How is your AF now Xurfingers? Better, I hope. I am nervous about my AF seeing as 2 of you lovelies have had 2 totally different experiences...in anticipation of the worst, I stocked up on the necessities today!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? I know a few of us haven't had the outcome we're all trying for, but if probability works as it should, that means that hopefully a few of you still in it will get your BFPs. Fingers & toes crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a thought. With all of the bad press, etc. Associated with fertility treatments and multiples, I think more and more doctors are playing it safe. They would rather see us, the patients, on a low initial dose to see how we react to the meds. It costs us more due to the likelihood of repeated cycles but it protects the facilities from getting bad press. On my next IUI, I will be more knowledgeable. I will more likely encourage my doctor to increase the dosage and shorten the amount of time between trigger and IUI (mine was 37 hours). I was so upset when I was told I had just 2 eggs to ovulate. I thought... I did all this crap for 1 extra egg??? We do have a say in how our care is handled. No more of 'doc knows best ' for this woman. I'm also kind of disappointed that I haven't even received a call from the fertility clinic to see how things are going. I guess after they insert the :spermy: they feel their job is over. Sad.Click to expand...
> 
> xurfingers, we were advised to go straight to ICSi, but we refused, we wanted to do IUI first. The Dr tried several times to convince us otherwise but we stuck to our guns and said, we are paying for this and IUI is what we want to do and they had to accept it and do the IUI.
> 
> You are in control of your treatment so you should definitely tell them what you want.Click to expand...

I think I could ve accepted 2 eggs if they were in different ovaries. I had both in my right. I had a tubal Reversal and that could be an issue in itself. I would like to see 3-4 next time, or at least one in each ovary. I know they can't control that but they can always stimulate harder. We are paying out of pocket for our IUI treatment also. The injectables are covered by insurance. It's about 1700.00 each time we try... Once more, then we are doing IVF or giving up. This isn't fun anymore :(


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> BearClaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what? Seems that pregnyl played tricks on me right til the end. Tested again this morning before going for my blood test...bfn. I have gone from disappointment, to annoyed, to angry, & finally upset.
> Still waiting for the call to make it official. Shitty Fathers Day for my DH, not what I hoped it would be.
> Oh well, cest la vie....
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> Ugh! This is really beginning to suck! Everyone is striking out. I'm so sorry Evie. Are you going to try again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Hope the other ladies have better luck than us, Xurfingers.
> 
> Yep, going straight into another cycle while I have the strength to keep going. Just emailed my fertility doctor & questioned my low dose of Gonal-f as I had only 1 large follicle too. Let's see what she says....
> 
> How is your AF now Xurfingers? Better, I hope. I am nervous about my AF seeing as 2 of you lovelies have had 2 totally different experiences...in anticipation of the worst, I stocked up on the necessities today!
> 
> How's everyone else feeling? I know a few of us haven't had the outcome we're all trying for, but if probability works as it should, that means that hopefully a few of you still in it will get your BFPs. Fingers & toes crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a thought. With all of the bad press, etc. Associated with fertility treatments and multiples, I think more and more doctors are playing it safe. They would rather see us, the patients, on a low initial dose to see how we react to the meds. It costs us more due to the likelihood of repeated cycles but it protects the facilities from getting bad press. On my next IUI, I will be more knowledgeable. I will more likely encourage my doctor to increase the dosage and shorten the amount of time between trigger and IUI (mine was 37 hours). I was so upset when I was told I had just 2 eggs to ovulate. I thought... I did all this crap for 1 extra egg??? We do have a say in how our care is handled. No more of 'doc knows best ' for this woman. I'm also kind of disappointed that I haven't even received a call from the fertility clinic to see how things are going. I guess after they insert the :spermy: they feel their job is over. Sad.Click to expand...
> 
> xurfingers, we were advised to go straight to ICSi, but we refused, we wanted to do IUI first. The Dr tried several times to convince us otherwise but we stuck to our guns and said, we are paying for this and IUI is what we want to do and they had to accept it and do the IUI.
> 
> You are in control of your treatment so you should definitely tell them what you want.Click to expand...
> 
> I think I could ve accepted 2 eggs if they were in different ovaries. I had both in my right. I had a tubal Reversal and that could be an issue in itself. I would like to see 3-4 next time, or at least one in each ovary. I know they can't control that but they can always stimulate harder. We are paying out of pocket for our IUI treatment also. The injectables are covered by insurance. It's about 1700.00 each time we try... Once more, then we are doing IVF or giving up. This isn't fun anymore :(Click to expand...

I agree about some doctors being too cautious, but others can be too gung-ho as well. Its so difficult.
AF arrived this morning so I'll be starting the next round of IUI later this week. I hope my doctor ups the dose of Gonal-F; I haven't received a reply to my email yet. 
DH and I were discussing options and if we do go down the IVF road, I'm changing specialists within the same fertility centre, to someone more senior and very experienced! The out of pocket expense here (after claims) for IUI is almost $1300 and for IVF its $3000. Lets hope we all see better results ahead.


----------



## Evie10

Hi again,
FYI, I've also got a super heavy AF this month. These drugs definitely wreak havoc on our bodies, don't they?
Feeling very emotionally drained today. Lack motivation at work. Had another terrible night's sleep. The worry from fertility treatment and the constant anxiety about my d*mned job is doing my head in. Going to have a long, hot shower and go straight to bed when I get home. 
Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi again,
> FYI, I've also got a super heavy AF this month. These drugs definitely wreak havoc on our bodies, don't they?
> Feeling very emotionally drained today. Lack motivation at work. Had another terrible night's sleep. The worry from fertility treatment and the constant anxiety about my d*mned job is doing my head in. Going to have a long, hot shower and go straight to bed when I get home.
> Hope you all have a great Monday!

Evie, It's awful- isn't it. Mine didnt slow down much until almost day 3. Now it's more of a discharge, thank goodness. The tiredness and bloating is subsiding and I'm feeling like 'me ' again. I am really curious about how you will feel going into another cycle this week. I really don't think it's going to be a good feeling. :( I'm sorry work is stressing you out. Wish I could help.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> FYI, I've also got a super heavy AF this month. These drugs definitely wreak havoc on our bodies, don't they?
> Feeling very emotionally drained today. Lack motivation at work. Had another terrible night's sleep. The worry from fertility treatment and the constant anxiety about my d*mned job is doing my head in. Going to have a long, hot shower and go straight to bed when I get home.
> Hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Evie, It's awful- isn't it. Mine didnt slow down much until almost day 3. Now it's more of a discharge, thank goodness. The tiredness and bloating is subsiding and I'm feeling like 'me ' again. I am really curious about how you will feel going into another cycle this week. I really don't think it's going to be a good feeling. :( I'm sorry work is stressing you out. Wish I could help.Click to expand...

Hey Xurfingers!
I know this AF is surprisingly heavy. I've never had anything this heavy before, and it was exhausting yesterday. Still heavy today, but I'm coping better. 
FYI, my fertility specialist called me yesterday. She answered my questions about increasing my dose of Gonal-F... basicly, the aim is 1 large, healthy follicle as we want 1 full-term, healthy baby, not a multiple pregnancy (due to high risk of miscarriage, premis and risks to mum). She said my last cycle was textbook and the sperm prep was ideal as well. Now its up to fate if this cycle works. So its back to Gonal-F shots from Thursday again. 
I'm a bit emotional today. Not sleeping well and just worn out a bit. Going to have a massage tonight and then sleep it off. I've promised myself I'd pick myself up by the time Thursday comes around. 
Thanks for your support and optimism Xurfingers; you've been a huge help. I'll let you know how it all goes; hopefully smoothly again, but of course, ideally with a different outcome this time.
How are you feeling now?


----------



## BDownmommie

BearClaire said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> xurfingers, sorry the witch arrived, glad your being positive about the next cycle though!
> 
> Maycee02 sounds like you will be in a similar position to me!
> Well we had the IUI yesterday! Very very weird, its all over and done with in 2 mins! Felt a bit anti climatic!
> OH did 2 deposits because he's got a low count. Results were 1million with 50% motility pre wash. Post wash they couldnt give us figures as it was so low. But it could be as much as 100,000 spermies. Doesnt sound a lot compared to some of the figures i've seen, but thats what we're working with, and i only want 1 of them!
> 
> Feeling a bit crampy today, so going to plot up in front of the tv the whole day with a hot water bottle and just chill.
> I've got 3 mature follies and one small one, so I hope those spermies are on their way to at least one of them!!!

Surprised you'd opt for a hot water bottle!!! My doc warned me to stay well away from anything warm around there - the cooler the better apparently once the little guys are deposited.

Hope you feel better today


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - xurf and evie - so sorry to hear about AF - not sure which i am sorrier to hear about - that she came, or that she is unbearable this time around. Those progesterone pills certainly play on our bodies, thats for sure.

Have 3 days left of progesterone, then i can 'test'. It is day 14 past trigger, and 11 dpiui. I am getting anxious to test, but i don't think I can bear a BFN so i am holding out. DH suggested POAS from the OPK test, but I didn't want to bc that should be - as well, lol - just can't stand the thought of seeing that now. 
Still have no symptoms either way - AF scheduled for visit on friday - normaly i would start to feel her coming already, but can't really tell as progesterone has mademy back sore for the last week already. Boobies are so incredibly sore, I have had to sleep in a bra for the last 3 nights to not wake up in pain when i roll over. Who knows whats going on? 
The only thing that may be a sign is that i have broken out with more pimples in the last week than i have since i was 19 - sad eh? Unfortunately, that too is a sign that could be read either way....

Curly - how you making out? Since we're on the same IUI schedule, I'm wondering what sort of progress your having....hope its completely positive.


----------



## curlygurl

Hi Ladies! Had a ton of guests over my place this weekend, it was good to keep my mind off things, but tiring. Evie, and Xurfinger I am so sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle. I have read some things online suggesting that IUI's are more successful after the first one. With the thinking that the first one is for the doctor to see how you react to all the injections etc. Here's hoping that we all see are BFP's very soon! 

I am feeling ok, no symptoms really to report. I am not on progesterone this cycle, so I am not having the breast pain as bad, its there but manageable. Funny BDownmommie - but the only kind of symptom I could tell is my face has broken out as well, and I am the same probably haven't had a pimple since I was a teenager. I am probably going to test Wed, (tomorrow) since my DH leaves for a business trip tomorrow, so I would want him to be around for this. Trying very hard to remain optimistic!


----------



## BDownmommie

curlygurl said:


> I am feeling ok, no symptoms really to report. I am not on progesterone this cycle, so I am not having the breast pain as bad, its there but manageable. Funny BDownmommie - but the only kind of symptom I could tell is my face has broken out as well, and I am the same probably haven't had a pimple since I was a teenager. I am probably going to test Wed, (tomorrow) since my DH leaves for a business trip tomorrow, so I would want him to be around for this. Trying very hard to remain optimistic!

 Oh my - I don't know if i want to test that soon - I am torn, I wanna know, but am so hopefull this will work....grrr.....maybe I will wait for your to decide....


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling ok, no symptoms really to report. I am not on progesterone this cycle, so I am not having the breast pain as bad, its there but manageable. Funny BDownmommie - but the only kind of symptom I could tell is my face has broken out as well, and I am the same probably haven't had a pimple since I was a teenager. I am probably going to test Wed, (tomorrow) since my DH leaves for a business trip tomorrow, so I would want him to be around for this. Trying very hard to remain optimistic!
> 
> Oh my - I don't know if i want to test that soon - I am torn, I wanna know, but am so hopefull this will work....grrr.....maybe I will wait for your to decide....Click to expand...

Haha I know, I usually wait the 14 days without testing, but this time I feel like I can't wait. I need to know NOW! :haha:


----------



## BDownmommie

I really REALLY want to know too - I just can't imagine another BFN - especially now after investing so much into treatments.

And with the DH away, it makes it so much harder not to test every morning, bc no one would be there to tell me now too, heehee.

I can understand in your case testing tomorrow since your guy is leaving - hopefully only short term. - how long?


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> FYI, I've also got a super heavy AF this month. These drugs definitely wreak havoc on our bodies, don't they?
> Feeling very emotionally drained today. Lack motivation at work. Had another terrible night's sleep. The worry from fertility treatment and the constant anxiety about my d*mned job is doing my head in. Going to have a long, hot shower and go straight to bed when I get home.
> Hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Evie, It's awful- isn't it. Mine didnt slow down much until almost day 3. Now it's more of a discharge, thank goodness. The tiredness and bloating is subsiding and I'm feeling like 'me ' again. I am really curious about how you will feel going into another cycle this week. I really don't think it's going to be a good feeling. :( I'm sorry work is stressing you out. Wish I could help.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Xurfingers!
> I know this AF is surprisingly heavy. I've never had anything this heavy before, and it was exhausting yesterday. Still heavy today, but I'm coping better.
> FYI, my fertility specialist called me yesterday. She answered my questions about increasing my dose of Gonal-F... basicly, the aim is 1 large, healthy follicle as we want 1 full-term, healthy baby, not a multiple pregnancy (due to high risk of miscarriage, premis and risks to mum). She said my last cycle was textbook and the sperm prep was ideal as well. Now its up to fate if this cycle works. So its back to Gonal-F shots from Thursday again.
> I'm a bit emotional today. Not sleeping well and just worn out a bit. Going to have a massage tonight and then sleep it off. I've promised myself I'd pick myself up by the time Thursday comes around.
> Thanks for your support and optimism Xurfingers; you've been a huge help. I'll let you know how it all goes; hopefully smoothly again, but of course, ideally with a different outcome this time.
> How are you feeling now?Click to expand...

Hi, Evie... Getting a massage is a great idea! Sounds like rest and relaxation is eactly what you need right now. As far as the doctor's opinion, hmmm... I agree that 1 healthy baby is the goal but don't we create 1 healthy follicle naturally if we are ovulating women?! As far as myself, I am doing great. AF is almost over... that is a blessing in itself:winkwink: Over the weekend, my bf proposed and we are now engaged! The ring is absolutely stunning!:happydance: In regards to the upcoming cycle, I am going to use an opk and try this naturally. I may not have as much to report daily but I'm hoping for a better outcome, same as you! :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

Not long he will be back on Sunday - but there is no way I am waiting until Sunday! HA! I guess I will see in the morning how I feel.


----------



## curlygurl

CONGRATULATIONS Xurfinger on your engagement - that is AWESOME!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Xurfinger on your engagement - that is AWESOME!

Thank you, Curlygirl! I am hoping this brings us luck in the upcoming cycle!:happydance:


----------



## BDownmommie

WOWSERS = thankfully some positive news in this forum - 

CONGRATULATIONS - enjoy the engagement!!!


----------



## BDownmommie

and btw - details??? how did he do it? where? when? what does the ring look like? OMG you can't tell us only half the story lol


----------



## xurfingers

I would love to post a picture ... that is if someone could explain to me how! LOL


----------



## xurfingers

This was the only thing I could figure out! I changed my avatar to show you ladies the ring! It happened on September 1st. We were at home. I was bummed out from a funeral the previous day and finding out that we were definately not pregnant. I was sitting in the recliner and he came up from behind. He started to fiddle with the ring on my finger that he got me for my birthday. Eventually removing the ring for a few minutes. I had no idea what he was doing behind me... I just figured he was checking the ring ( a few months ago, one of the smaller diamonds had fallen out). Much to my surprise, the engagement ring appeared before me! I jumped up screaming ( I saw this ring months earlier and was in love with it!) and turned around and there he was.. on his knee... and proposed :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Nice, very cute story congrats again


----------



## Undefn

Congrats XURFINGERS, Exciting News. Postive things to come!


----------



## Undefn

Take2 said:


> Can I jump in this thread a bit late.. I had my first IUI today. My partners sperm count was 8 million which last time he provided a sample it was 150 so we were a little disappointed but fingers crossed one will do its thing. Feeling a little crampy tonight, lower back ache similar to AF, but otherwise I'm ok. I have to test on the 17th..will be a long 2ww. Good luck ladies


Take2, 

I had an IUI 1 week and 1 Day ago, my husband went from 26 million to 2.3 million. To say the least he was greatly disappointed, infact mad at himself; I was too but I know things can happy and just pray they do!

This is our 4th IUI, first complete injectable cycle. We have been traying for a FULL Year non stop, otherwise we have tried longer with breaks as he has left with military on numerous occassions for very lenthy time.

Good luck to you and hope the low counts work for us!!


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> This was the only thing I could figure out! I changed my avatar to show you ladies the ring! It happened on September 1st. We were at home. I was bummed out from a funeral the previous day and finding out that we were definately not pregnant. I was sitting in the recliner and he came up from behind. He started to fiddle with the ring on my finger that he got me for my birthday. Eventually removing the ring for a few minutes. I had no idea what he was doing behind me... I just figured he was checking the ring ( a few months ago, one of the smaller diamonds had fallen out). Much to my surprise, the engagement ring appeared before me! I jumped up screaming ( I saw this ring months earlier and was in love with it!) and turned around and there he was.. on his knee... and proposed :)

YAY! I love it! The ring is gorgeous, and the story is SO sweet! I think this is a good sign for you guys!! :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Grrr *curly *- ever since i read you were gonna test tomorrow - that's all i can think of....its hard to decide what to do - wait even longer....or try tomorrow ??

Are you for certain going to try tomorrow morning?


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Grrr *curly *- ever since i read you were gonna test tomorrow - that's all i can think of....its hard to decide what to do - wait even longer....or try tomorrow ??
> 
> Are you for certain going to try tomorrow morning?

What day are you two on?


----------



## BDownmommie

Tomorrow will be 14dp trigger - friday is 14 dpIUI


----------



## curlygurl

I am going for it! 
I just want to know. I noticed I had (WARNING TMI) like this watery very light pink on my underwear just before, it was wet like water though, and you can barely tell that it isn't clear. I usually get spotting before my period, but it is usually brown and not watery. So I am too excited and just want to know. And if it is BFN, at least I have some time to get over it before AF starts up. For me tomorrow will be 13 days past trigger and 12 days past IUI. I think it should be clear one way or the other.


----------



## Take2

Undefn have you had any symptoms? When are you testing?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> FYI, I've also got a super heavy AF this month. These drugs definitely wreak havoc on our bodies, don't they?
> Feeling very emotionally drained today. Lack motivation at work. Had another terrible night's sleep. The worry from fertility treatment and the constant anxiety about my d*mned job is doing my head in. Going to have a long, hot shower and go straight to bed when I get home.
> Hope you all have a great Monday!
> 
> Evie, It's awful- isn't it. Mine didnt slow down much until almost day 3. Now it's more of a discharge, thank goodness. The tiredness and bloating is subsiding and I'm feeling like 'me ' again. I am really curious about how you will feel going into another cycle this week. I really don't think it's going to be a good feeling. :( I'm sorry work is stressing you out. Wish I could help.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Xurfingers!
> I know this AF is surprisingly heavy. I've never had anything this heavy before, and it was exhausting yesterday. Still heavy today, but I'm coping better.
> FYI, my fertility specialist called me yesterday. She answered my questions about increasing my dose of Gonal-F... basicly, the aim is 1 large, healthy follicle as we want 1 full-term, healthy baby, not a multiple pregnancy (due to high risk of miscarriage, premis and risks to mum). She said my last cycle was textbook and the sperm prep was ideal as well. Now its up to fate if this cycle works. So its back to Gonal-F shots from Thursday again.
> I'm a bit emotional today. Not sleeping well and just worn out a bit. Going to have a massage tonight and then sleep it off. I've promised myself I'd pick myself up by the time Thursday comes around.
> Thanks for your support and optimism Xurfingers; you've been a huge help. I'll let you know how it all goes; hopefully smoothly again, but of course, ideally with a different outcome this time.
> How are you feeling now?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Evie... Getting a massage is a great idea! Sounds like rest and relaxation is eactly what you need right now. As far as the doctor's opinion, hmmm... I agree that 1 healthy baby is the goal but don't we create 1 healthy follicle naturally if we are ovulating women?! As far as myself, I am doing great. AF is almost over... that is a blessing in itself:winkwink: Over the weekend, my bf proposed and we are now engaged! The ring is absolutely stunning!:happydance: In regards to the upcoming cycle, I am going to use an opk and try this naturally. I may not have as much to report daily but I'm hoping for a better outcome, same as you! :hugs:Click to expand...

WOWSA! Sooo happy for you Xurfingers. So, so happy!
Enjoy this phase and this cycle too, especially your holiday with your soon to be DH! :flower:
Didn't get that massage, but have booked in for acupuncture for Friday morning at an Acupuncture IVF clinic. Just need some good sleep and to clear my mind. It does feel kind of strange to be starting injections again tomorrow, but I am hopeful this cycle will be the one! If not, I think I'll take a break... I'm mentally buggered!
Again, so very happy for you, and that ring... wow, so pretty. You deserve all the happiness in the world, and I hope your engagement present is that precious baby!

Good luck to you other ladies in the final countdown! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## BDownmommie

curlygurl said:


> I am going for it!
> I just want to know. I noticed I had (WARNING TMI) like this watery very light pink on my underwear just before, it was wet like water though, and you can barely tell that it isn't clear. I usually get spotting before my period, but it is usually brown and not watery. So I am too excited and just want to know. And if it is BFN, at least I have some time to get over it before AF starts up. For me tomorrow will be 13 days past trigger and 12 days past IUI. I think it should be clear one way or the other.

 So this morning is the morning you test - when I woke up I thought about it, but made the decision I didn't want the news (if it were bad today). We have a big office party today at lunch so I didn't want to be tear stricken if I got the BFN. 

I haven't had any symptoms of AF yet (knock on wood) and I have been over analysing every twinge, movements or possible sign. DH was texting me yesterday and when I told him my tummy was bothersome yesterday morning, he got super excited - so much so that I woke up to a txt this morning saying that he hopes I throw up:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: When I told him that was mean, he said that it was a good thing because it was probably morning sickness.

1 month today and he will be home...


----------



## curlygurl

Ok, I tested...BFN. UGH. But I am still remaining optimistic, of course after crying and saying this is unfair why me...LOL. But it is still early. I triggered the day before my IUI, and I am pretty sure I ovulated the day after my IUI, so that means I am only just now 11 days past ovulation - which I am rationalizing could be too soon. So I think I will wait for Friday. My boobs feel different they are hurting but not as bad as they usually do with AF coming, and my skin is broken out, so I am trying to take this as all positives, and that my BFP is only a few days away. 

So what symptoms are you having?


----------



## BDownmommie

Ok - well your idea of testing this morning has made me crazy to the point where I have sat here refreshing hte screen every ten minutes or so...... I wasn't going to test today, or at least thats what i said to myself when i woke up.

However, I just went out to the store and bought one....but with your message above - I am torn again....grrrr


----------



## curlygurl

Well of course when I saw the BFN, I was upset, and my husband said that the doctor tells you to test 14 days later for a reason, and that it is probably too early. I have to edit my original post, I have the smallest bladder so I tested at like 2 am and I maybe only held it for like 4 hours, :dohh: so that could be a factor too. Since I was pretty upset I went scouring the internet for info, and I saw ALOT of posts where they said that on 12 dpiui they had a BFN, and then on 14 dpiui it was positive, so I am hoping that is my luck. I know what you mean, speaking from how I am feeling now - I would wait. :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Wowsers - this sucks - I totally don't know what to do right now....

I will be walking around with a HPT in my purse all day at work now lol - as if 2 weeks wasn't hard enough to wait for, the last 2 days.....come on....:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## curlygurl

Here's is my other thought, when I got pregnant with the first IUI I tested 14 days after IUI, and the First Response was pretty light - visible but light. I went the following day for a beta, and it was only 32, the tests pick up like 25, so if I was only at 32 15 dpiui then maybe that is what will happen this time, although last time ended bad. The nurse said my number was low but they don't look at that as much as if it is doubling...UGH. Its been way too long of a road for me, I don't know how much more I can take. And if this is negative, my doctor wants me to go in for laproscopy to look for endometriosis.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow this board got silent....


----------



## curlygurl

Ha. So did you decide to wait until Friday?


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wow this board got silent....

Bought the Q10 yesterday. It's in the refrigerator, like you said. We didn't realize we were going to have a choice so we got the 200mg dosage. Right in the middle. Hope it helps :)


----------



## BDownmommie

xurfingers said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Wow this board got silent....
> 
> Bought the Q10 yesterday. It's in the refrigerator, like you said. We didn't realize we were going to have a choice so we got the 200mg dosage. Right in the middle. Hope it helps :)Click to expand...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you - DEFINATELY helped us!! :thumbup::thumbup: I would also suggest that you take some the dosage as well - not proven effective, but as my doc said, certainly won't hurt


----------



## curlygurl

Bdownmommie - did you test? I didn't, was too scared to see another BFN. My boobs sort of stopped hurting, and I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday. I usually have dark brown spotting before AF - so I don't know what to think. It feels like AF is on the way, I keep checking because it feels different down there, like its coming and then I look and nothing is there...I don't know. I am still holding out a little hope...


----------



## BDownmommie

curlygurl said:


> Bdownmommie - did you test? I didn't, was too scared to see another BFN. My boobs sort of stopped hurting, and I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday. I usually have dark brown spotting before AF - so I don't know what to think. It feels like AF is on the way, I keep checking because it feels different down there, like its coming and then I look and nothing is there...I don't know. I am still holding out a little hope...

 Hiya Curly - sorry to hear you feel that AF is on the way, I really hope you are wrong - and please do hold on to the hope that the 'spotting' could be just late implantation and that's why you haven't gotten your positive result yet.

As for your first question - yes I did test. In fact, I took the test yesterday shortly after I bought it yesterday and got a very positive which i didn't want to get my hopes up for...didn't even tell the DH. tried so hard all afternoon to not think about it, was super difficult.
It was on my mind all night, could barely sleep - woke up nice and early and 

:bfp:

I will go for my blood work tomorrow for absolute confirmation, right now I am a little in awe as I have never in my life got a positive (even a few months ago when i had the chemical pregancy).

So as much as I am trying to stay calm, all I am doing in my head is :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Bdownmommie - did you test? I didn't, was too scared to see another BFN. My boobs sort of stopped hurting, and I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday. I usually have dark brown spotting before AF - so I don't know what to think. It feels like AF is on the way, I keep checking because it feels different down there, like its coming and then I look and nothing is there...I don't know. I am still holding out a little hope...
> 
> Hiya Curly - sorry to hear you feel that AF is on the way, I really hope you are wrong - and please do hold on to the hope that the 'spotting' could be just late implantation and that's why you haven't gotten your positive result yet.
> 
> As for your first question - yes I did test. In fact, I took the test yesterday shortly after I bought it yesterday and got a very positive which i didn't want to get my hopes up for...didn't even tell the DH. tried so hard all afternoon to not think about it, was super difficult.
> It was on my mind all night, could barely sleep - woke up nice and early and
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> I will go for my blood work tomorrow for absolute confirmation, right now I am a little in awe as I have never in my life got a positive (even a few months ago when i had the chemical pregancy).
> 
> So as much as I am trying to stay calm, all I am doing in my head is :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

YAY! I am so happy for you!! Great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks - I feel guilty that I am so happy, but you are still waiting....truly sending baby dust your way sweets


----------



## curlygurl

Don't be silly!! BE HAPPY!!! I am so happy for you. You have renewed my hope!


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Thanks - I feel guilty that I am so happy, but you are still waiting....truly sending baby dust your way sweets

Congratulations!!! Our first :bfp: in the group! Aw, I feel like an Auntie! Lol This is awesome news, girl. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks so much - this is such a weird feeling - at least it explains the sore boobs, back and the horrible break out I had lol


----------



## Take2

Yay so exciting to read about a BFP!


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Thanks so much - this is such a weird feeling - at least it explains the sore boobs, back and the horrible break out I had lol

Best of luck for your blood test, so excited for you!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10... Did you start your injections yesterday???


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10... Did you start your injections yesterday???

Hey Xurfingers, hope you are still on your engagement high. 
Its been a tough week & your happy news was a highlight. (A friend I used to work with, a real angel on earth, passed away this week. She was diagnosed with a brain tumour only 3 weeks ago, & leaves behind her beautiful 1 and a half year old boy, who she lived for! Still struggling to come to terms with this tragedy....)

Anyhow, I am trying to remember, now more than ever, that life is unpredictable & no one is guaranteed another tomorrow, so its important for me not to focus only on the path to becoming a mother, as I need to appreciate more what I have already been blessed with, & that which I can share. Still continuing with the 2nd IUI cycle (yep, did start the Gonal-F shots last night & had puncture today), but with a different outlook.


----------



## BDownmommie

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Evie10... Did you start your injections yesterday???
> 
> Hey Xurfingers, hope you are still on your engagement high.
> Its been a tough week & your happy news was a highlight. (A friend I used to work with, a real angel on earth, passed away this week. She was diagnosed with a brain tumour only 3 weeks ago, & leaves behind her beautiful 1 and a half year old boy, who she lived for! Still struggling to come to terms with this tragedy....)
> 
> Anyhow, I am trying to remember, now more than ever, that life is unpredictable & no one is guaranteed another tomorrow, so its important for me not to focus only on the path to becoming a mother, as I need to appreciate more what I have already been blessed with, & that which I can share. Still continuing with the 2nd IUI cycle (yep, did start the Gonal-F shots last night & had puncture today), but with a different outlook.Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend - that's horrible...but glad to hear your can have something positive (mentally) come out of it.

Best of luck on your 2nd cycle - baby dust and happy thoughts....


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Evie10... Did you start your injections yesterday???
> 
> Hey Xurfingers, hope you are still on your engagement high.
> Its been a tough week & your happy news was a highlight. (A friend I used to work with, a real angel on earth, passed away this week. She was diagnosed with a brain tumour only 3 weeks ago, & leaves behind her beautiful 1 and a half year old boy, who she lived for! Still struggling to come to terms with this tragedy....)
> 
> Anyhow, I am trying to remember, now more than ever, that life is unpredictable & no one is guaranteed another tomorrow, so its important for me not to focus only on the path to becoming a mother, as I need to appreciate more what I have already been blessed with, & that which I can share. Still continuing with the 2nd IUI cycle (yep, did start the Gonal-F shots last night & had puncture today), but with a different outlook.Click to expand...

Hi, Evie10... Yes, I am still very excited about the engagement! We have started to discuss possible dates for the wedding and we seem to be leaning towards June! In regards to your friend, that is unbelievably horrible! My heart goes out to the family and to your friend. I know she spent her last few weeks so sad knowing that she could be leaving her child behind. For her son, who will only know mommy through pictures. Life can be so unfair and unexplained. Makes me sad


----------



## xurfingers

Curlygurl... Did you test again?


----------



## xurfingers

I know life gets busy sometimes... Hope everyone returns to the thread soon. We have new cycles and new hope ladies. :)


----------



## Take2

Im still here, 8dpiui..tested this morning like an over excited idiot and of course BFN. Was feeling pretty confident last week but I'm not so sure this week. Only symptoms, white discharge...not sure what that means...and what I presume is reflux..every time I eat I get a blocked feeling in my throat within about half an hour which lasts for a couple of hours. Its very annoying. I had reflux when prego with my daughter but I don't remember it this early. Anyways I should know by the end of the week.
Xurfingers it must be nice to have wedding plans to focus on now and distract you a bit from this TTC game, have you set a date?


----------



## BDownmommie

Agreed - hope everyone returns. we need to move this forum from trying to conceive to Conceived!!! We've built up some good friendships here, and it'll be nice to read some BFP's.

I went for blood work on friday to confirm, suppose to go today but no place is open here on a sunday. So i have to wait until tomorrow to have the numbers confirmed.... however, I went to my normal doctor to get a dip test done, sure enough doc used word 'unmistakeable' when she came out with a huge smile.

Fun Story (ok, not so much but....) so yesterday I was just chilling at home by my self, no vehicle. I had made a call to clinic and told them about my BFP - the on call nurse called and told me i needed more progesterone since i got the BFP. Well doesnt that just suck - the clinic is more than an hours' drive away - WTH? - and whats worse is that she was only staying at the shop for another 1.5 hours...wowsers...since we'd be trying so hard, and this is off to such a great start - I knew i had too get them (and sending a perscription doesnt work because apparently they make them in house). Anyways, my buddy lives about an hour away dropped everything and drove there, in the midst of festival and silly traffic...took him almost 2 hours but finally he got the meds, and then drove the 1.5 hours here to give them to me....

Two points here - 1) if you are doing the IUI process, they normally give you 14 days worth of Progesterone; however, apparently they want at least 28 days - so you may want to ask for that extra dosage = or at least make sure they are open on day 14 (i went 2 days without the progesterone. and was freaked when all the above was going on)
2) I told my first person too - I know its early and it may have been stupid, but our friend drove almost 4 hours to make sure i had the meds, and felt i should tell him why....it felt really nice to tell someone and see their reaction!!!! I will be waiting the 3 months to tell everyone, but i figured that if this baby is going to be named after of our friend, he could know...


----------



## xurfingers

Take2 said:


> Im still here, 8dpiui..tested this morning like an over excited idiot and of course BFN. Was feeling pretty confident last week but I'm not so sure this week. Only symptoms, white discharge...not sure what that means...and what I presume is reflux..every time I eat I get a blocked feeling in my throat within about half an hour which lasts for a couple of hours. Its very annoying. I had reflux when prego with my daughter but I don't remember it this early. Anyways I should know by the end of the week.
> Xurfingers it must be nice to have wedding plans to focus on now and distract you a bit from this TTC game, have you set a date?

Yea, I tested like everyday also. I think that possibly by the 11th... 12th day for sure, you would see something. I went for a blood test 10dpiui ( outside lab, paid for it myself. Only 39 dollars) figured why wait. It is nice to focus on the wedding but there are sooo many WHAT IFS! What if I get Prego.? Can I still travel for honeymoon? How far along will I be by June ? What about the dress fitting??? LOL Jeesh!


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Agreed - hope everyone returns. we need to move this forum from trying to conceive to Conceived!!! We've built up some good friendships here, and it'll be nice to read some BFP's.
> 
> I went for blood work on friday to confirm, suppose to go today but no place is open here on a sunday. So i have to wait until tomorrow to have the numbers confirmed.... however, I went to my normal doctor to get a dip test done, sure enough doc used word 'unmistakeable' when she came out with a huge smile.
> 
> Fun Story (ok, not so much but....) so yesterday I was just chilling at home by my self, no vehicle. I had made a call to clinic and told them about my BFP - the on call nurse called and told me i needed more progesterone since i got the BFP. Well doesnt that just suck - the clinic is more than an hours' drive away - WTH? - and whats worse is that she was only staying at the shop for another 1.5 hours...wowsers...since we'd be trying so hard, and this is off to such a great start - I knew i had too get them (and sending a perscription doesnt work because apparently they make them in house). Anyways, my buddy lives about an hour away dropped everything and drove there, in the midst of festival and silly traffic...took him almost 2 hours but finally he got the meds, and then drove the 1.5 hours here to give them to me....
> 
> Two points here - 1) if you are doing the IUI process, they normally give you 14 days worth of Progesterone; however, apparently they want at least 28 days - so you may want to ask for that extra dosage = or at least make sure they are open on day 14 (i went 2 days without the progesterone. and was freaked when all the above was going on)
> 2) I told my first person too - I know its early and it may have been stupid, but our friend drove almost 4 hours to make sure i had the meds, and felt i should tell him why....it felt really nice to tell someone and see their reaction!!!! I will be waiting the 3 months to tell everyone, but i figured that if this baby is going to be named after of our friend, he could know...

That's a true friend right there! Wow! Glad you were able to get them but I think they are more precautionary then necessity. I would rather be safe than sorry, though. This stage of pregnancy is so exciting. It's gonna be tough keeping it a secret for 3 months... Good luck!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> I know life gets busy sometimes... Hope everyone returns to the thread soon. We have new cycles and new hope ladies. :)

Still here hun, just needed a small mental break from life. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie - how are you doing? Have you had your blood test yet? Hoping and praying for you. 

Xurfingers - stay on that high! Maybe try to find a dress that would also work if you're pregnant. I have a wedding and event planning business, as well as my full time job, so if you need any help finding resources for ideas, etc, let me know. It'd be a pleasure to help a friend.

Hope you all have a good week. :thumbup:


----------



## Evie10

Take2 said:


> Im still here, 8dpiui..tested this morning like an over excited idiot and of course BFN. Was feeling pretty confident last week but I'm not so sure this week. Only symptoms, white discharge...not sure what that means...and what I presume is reflux..every time I eat I get a blocked feeling in my throat within about half an hour which lasts for a couple of hours. Its very annoying. I had reflux when prego with my daughter but I don't remember it this early. Anyways I should know by the end of the week.
> Xurfingers it must be nice to have wedding plans to focus on now and distract you a bit from this TTC game, have you set a date?

Good luck! I had reflux too but I think it was from Pregnyl booster shots as I didn't get my BFP last cycle. 
Hope yours is real though! Esp since it was something you experienced with a past pregnancy. 
Let us know how you go; fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I know life gets busy sometimes... Hope everyone returns to the thread soon. We have new cycles and new hope ladies. :)
> 
> Still here hun, just needed a small mental break from life. :hugs:Click to expand...

Please, call me Jeanie :) Life has been really testing you lately. I wish I could do something to help... All I can really do is try to comfort and be here when you need a friend. I hope that you remain open and focused and not let the world beat you down. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I know life gets busy sometimes... Hope everyone returns to the thread soon. We have new cycles and new hope ladies. :)
> 
> Still here hun, just needed a small mental break from life. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Please, call me Jeanie :) Life has been really testing you lately. I wish I could do something to help... All I can really do is try to comfort and be here when you need a friend. I hope that you remain open and focused and not let the world beat you down. :hugs:Click to expand...

You're a sweetheart Jeanie, and I appreciate your support. As you said, its just been a challenging few weeks. It'll get better, I have faith in that much.

And as I said, if you need anything that I can help with for your wedding, let me know! 

FYI, I have my 1st blood test tomorrow, which is day 9. If this cycle goes like the last one did, on Wed I'll have another blood test & ultrasound to check on the number and size of follicle/s, another blood test on Thur, and the IUI on Friday. 

I had acupuncture last Friday as well. It was very relaxing, and so far I'd recommend it. Doesn't hurt at all. I'm going to have another acupuncture session on Thursday and a session about an hour after the IUI. They recommend before and after just like they do for IVF. There have been studies that suggest higher rates of successful pregnancies when acupuncture is done before and straight afterwards, so I can only hope....


----------



## BDownmommie

Yes, absolutely, he is certainly a true friend, in every sense. I am so glad he moved closer to me too, otherwise, I probably would have been in histeria over the weekend. And yes, I do understand that the new progesterone is probably just precautionary - but at this stage, I will do anything to make sure the little one is healthy, I don't want to come this far and mess it up now.

Yes, I went for the next blood work this morning - they are going to compare the Hcg levels, I should get the results today (for fridays) and the comparison by wednesday. Either way, I will be moving forward as though all is well.

Curly - I didn't see anymore from you?


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Yes, absolutely, he is certainly a true friend, in every sense. I am so glad he moved closer to me too, otherwise, I probably would have been in histeria over the weekend. And yes, I do understand that the new progesterone is probably just precautionary - but at this stage, I will do anything to make sure the little one is healthy, I don't want to come this far and mess it up now.
> 
> Yes, I went for the next blood work this morning - they are going to compare the Hcg levels, I should get the results today (for fridays) and the comparison by wednesday. Either way, I will be moving forward as though all is well.
> 
> Curly - I didn't see anymore from you?

BDownmommie - Exciting times!

Curly, hope you are ok.


----------



## curlygurl

Hi, Sorry this was a hard weekend for me. Thanks for thinking of me. My third IUI didn't work, and I have been feeling really depressed. Didn't want to bring anyone down with my stuff. I got the results from my day 21 progesterone test, and it was excellent, I had a REALLY good ovulation - but what does that matter if I am again not pregnant? My next steps are laproscopy or IVF, and I don't want to do either yet, I am meeting with my doctor in 2 weeks to go over everything. I just never would have that I would be dealing with all of this, definitely don't feel strong enough to keep having my heartbroken. I guess I am still in the "feeling sorry for myself phase" I'll get out of it soon. 

How is everyone doing? Evie I am so glad you tried the acupuncture, I think that is the one thing I will continue doing. BDownmommie - how are you feeling?!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Curly - I am so sorry, I really wish there was something we (all) could do to make you feel better. I can understand that it gets overwhelming to think of moving on to the next step or how to proceed. However, (and just a thought) if you are feeling depressed, maybe waiting 2 weeks to talk to the doc isn't the best idea - maybe you should talk to him not about how to continue, but how to feel better right now. It's not what you want, but you need to take care of your self sweetheart. Pls don't shy away from this site yet...still have high hopes for you!!!

As for me, symptoms havent really changed, that I can tell - still have the sore boobs, and back ache. I am happy to report that those damn teenage size pimples have finally all gone away. I spent most of my weekend sleeping or chilling on the couch - but am paying for that now, as I had to use my lunch hour to go buy veggies and proteins lol

Thanks for asking


----------



## curlygurl

Thanks, I actually see a counselor about all this and I made an appointment to see her on Wednesday, so that does help a lot. I think this one was the hardest because it seemed like my last hope before doing some serious stuff, it was just a let down since eveyrthing seemed to be the perfect situation. I know it is not my last hope, I know it will happen for me, just was wishing for it to be now. A couple we are really close with just announced their pregnancy, we knew earlier because they told us before they even went to the doctor and were super insensitive about it (they knew about our issues, and they had only been trying for like 2 months) anyway at the end of the month we have to go up to upstate NY with them for a wedding, and I am dreading this. They are real show offs and I know they will be bragging and talking about their pregnancy the whole 6 hour ride, so now that I am not pregnant I know that this is going to be terrible. I know that sounds so dumb, it almost feels dumb and crazy to type. 

I am glad you are feeling good - get plenty of rest. This is so exciting!


----------



## BDownmommie

Curly - it's not crazy. Up until this cycle, I was the exact same way. Two of my best gf's got pregnant within the past 3 months, knew we had been trying so each time i saw something about their pregnancies or how happy they were, it was a slap in the face, and man did it sting. I can completely relate. 

As for the trip, maybe it would be best to take seperate vehicles (if possible). I know it adds to the expense, but your sanity is worth so much more...at least that way, you'd only have to put up with them during the wedding when there are others to distract. 

I am sure you have heard this many times...but maybe if you stop and reset yourself, then when your not ready, it'l happen. 

Remember - we may be faceless here, but we are here and can help.


----------



## curlygurl

Thanks, you are so sweet. It is nice to have someone to talk to, that really knows what it feels like. I definitely agree and think that we should go up on our own, my DH and I were thinking of going away just to get away from all of this for awhile, so I think I am going to suggest going to Niagra Falls, or someplace near there so we can go on our own. 

I have been thinking alot over the last few days, and I just want to stop "trying" for a little bit, and see what happens. I have heard of plenty of stories where they stop trying and then it happens, and maybe that is just what I need. And if not, at least I know I have other options.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I know life gets busy sometimes... Hope everyone returns to the thread soon. We have new cycles and new hope ladies. :)
> 
> Still here hun, just needed a small mental break from life. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Please, call me Jeanie :) Life has been really testing you lately. I wish I could do something to help... All I can really do is try to comfort and be here when you need a friend. I hope that you remain open and focused and not let the world beat you down. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You're a sweetheart Jeanie, and I appreciate your support. As you said, its just been a challenging few weeks. It'll get better, I have faith in that much.
> 
> And as I said, if you need anything that I can help with for your wedding, let me know!
> 
> FYI, I have my 1st blood test tomorrow, which is day 9. If this cycle goes like the last one did, on Wed I'll have another blood test & ultrasound to check on the number and size of follicle/s, another blood test on Thur, and the IUI on Friday.
> 
> I had acupuncture last Friday as well. It was very relaxing, and so far I'd recommend it. Doesn't hurt at all. I'm going to have another acupuncture session on Thursday and a session about an hour after the IUI. They recommend before and after just like they do for IVF. There have been studies that suggest higher rates of successful pregnancies when acupuncture is done before and straight afterwards, so I can only hope....Click to expand...

Hi, Evie... Thank you for the offer to help plan the wedding! We will have to wait until the end of October, unfortunately, before we can actually begin to plan. That is when we schedule our vacation times. Come November, it's gonna be crunch time! Lol. I hope all goes well for you tomorrow. Should be a walk in the park for you now. I think I am in my fertile stage this month. I noticed a change in my discharge today... Even though I am still discharging old blood from my last period 2 weeks ago! Those fertility drugs did not agree with me at all! It reinforces my decision to take a cycle off! I am still wishing you the best and hoping this is your month girlfriend! :)


----------



## xurfingers

"E=curlygurl;21160377]Hi, Sorry this was a hard weekend for me. Thanks for thinking of me. My third IUI didn't work, and I have been feeling really depressed. Didn't want to bring anyone down with my stuff. I got the results from my day 21 progesterone test, and it was excellent, I had a REALLY good ovulation - but what does that matter if I am again not pregnant? My next steps are laproscopy or IVF, and I don't want to do either yet, I am meeting with my doctor in 2 weeks to go over everything. I just never would have that I would be dealing with all of this, definitely don't feel strong enough to keep having my heartbroken. I guess I am still in the "feeling sorry for myself phase" I'll get out of it soon. 

How is everyone doing? Evie I am so glad you tried the acupuncture, I think that is the one thing I will continue doing. BDownmommie - how are you feeling?!![/QUOTE]

Curlygurl, I know you must be heart broken and frustrated! And you probably feel like giving up... I have looked around these forums, time and time again. I have seen women who have done 10 or more iui cycles before finally getting pregnant. I'm not saying that's IDEAL, by any means, but if you try enough it will happen. I know it will happen for you.


----------



## BDownmommie

curlygurl said:


> Thanks, you are so sweet. It is nice to have someone to talk to, that really knows what it feels like. I definitely agree and think that we should go up on our own, my DH and I were thinking of going away just to get away from all of this for awhile, so I think I am going to suggest going to Niagra Falls, or someplace near there so we can go on our own.
> 
> I have been thinking alot over the last few days, and I just want to stop "trying" for a little bit, and see what happens. I have heard of plenty of stories where they stop trying and then it happens, and maybe that is just what I need. And if not, at least I know I have other options.

 I think taking a vacation is a great way to de-stress. If you do decide to go to Niagara, wonderful - #1 honeymoon spot in the world. Lots of great shops, touristy places and just a wonderful distraction. Not sure, think your American, but if you wanted to venture to the Canadian side, that is also the hotspot for wine country in Canada (that's where I am from). Lots of little places to stop, just sit back and enjoy a great view with a nice glass of wine - I use to go there all the time (with the x, he was a big wino, now we go occassionally) and simply love the shops in Niagara on the Lake - particularly a little Christmas store, open all year round that does nothing but sell trinkets and ornaments. That place is more 'adult' and you shouldn't run into too many little ones to bring out any bad thoughts....

As hard as it is for anyone to tell you to 'stop trying', if you feel its worth a shot, then by all means - do what you need too to get into the right frame of mind. It's hard, I am sure - it took us much longer than I expected (especially since the DH's kids were all 'surprises' with no trying). Sounds like you have a very supportive man standing beside you, welcome that.


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> "E=curlygurl;21160377]Hi, Sorry this was a hard weekend for me. Thanks for thinking of me. My third IUI didn't work, and I have been feeling really depressed. Didn't want to bring anyone down with my stuff. I got the results from my day 21 progesterone test, and it was excellent, I had a REALLY good ovulation - but what does that matter if I am again not pregnant? My next steps are laproscopy or IVF, and I don't want to do either yet, I am meeting with my doctor in 2 weeks to go over everything. I just never would have that I would be dealing with all of this, definitely don't feel strong enough to keep having my heartbroken. I guess I am still in the "feeling sorry for myself phase" I'll get out of it soon.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Evie I am so glad you tried the acupuncture, I think that is the one thing I will continue doing. BDownmommie - how are you feeling?!!

Curlygurl, I know you must be heart broken and frustrated! And you probably feel like giving up... I have looked around these forums, time and time again. I have seen women who have done 10 or more iui cycles before finally getting pregnant. I'm not saying that's IDEAL, by any means, but if you try enough it will happen. I know it will happen for you.[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I am finally starting to feel like my old self again. We went to the beach last night and had some beers, and it felt SO good to not talk about shots, or timing things. I know it is going to work, I just need to relax a little more, and let it happen. 

You ladies have been so wonderful to me the past few days. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## curlygurl

BDownmommie said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, you are so sweet. It is nice to have someone to talk to, that really knows what it feels like. I definitely agree and think that we should go up on our own, my DH and I were thinking of going away just to get away from all of this for awhile, so I think I am going to suggest going to Niagra Falls, or someplace near there so we can go on our own.
> 
> I have been thinking alot over the last few days, and I just want to stop "trying" for a little bit, and see what happens. I have heard of plenty of stories where they stop trying and then it happens, and maybe that is just what I need. And if not, at least I know I have other options.
> 
> I think taking a vacation is a great way to de-stress. If you do decide to go to Niagara, wonderful - #1 honeymoon spot in the world. Lots of great shops, touristy places and just a wonderful distraction. Not sure, think your American, but if you wanted to venture to the Canadian side, that is also the hotspot for wine country in Canada (that's where I am from). Lots of little places to stop, just sit back and enjoy a great view with a nice glass of wine - I use to go there all the time (with the x, he was a big wino, now we go occassionally) and simply love the shops in Niagara on the Lake - particularly a little Christmas store, open all year round that does nothing but sell trinkets and ornaments. That place is more 'adult' and you shouldn't run into too many little ones to bring out any bad thoughts....
> 
> As hard as it is for anyone to tell you to 'stop trying', if you feel its worth a shot, then by all means - do what you need too to get into the right frame of mind. It's hard, I am sure - it took us much longer than I expected (especially since the DH's kids were all 'surprises' with no trying). Sounds like you have a very supportive man standing beside you, welcome that.Click to expand...

Yes, I am American, but I would like to go to the Canadian side. My parents took us there when we were kids and I remember loving it, DH has never been there so I think it would be nice. We are looking into it, I think it will be really good for us. 

I hope I can stop "trying". I put all my "fertility" stuff away in my closet so I don't have to look at it. Maybe without the constant reminders I can block it out. :shrug: I have a bunch of house projects I want to get to, so I have plenty to keep my mind busy!


----------



## BDownmommie

Great attitude curly - hope that works. I am sure you will be successful in the near future darling

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Evie10

Ladies, you are all an inspiration to me... hoping you are all doing well this week.

An update from me....
I'm on IUI cycle 2, and today is day 11. Had a blood test on day 9 to check my blood levels, and my estrogen is still very low so I'm a while off from ovulating. This cycle is really different to last, even tho the drugs are exactly the same. I even feel totally different. I've asked if that's common and apparently that can happen, its the unpredictability of the human body....

Had another blood test this morning, and will know the result this afternoon. I'm yet to have an ultrasound to check on follicle size/s... at this rate, I'm hoping the actual IUI is no later than Monday, which will be day 15. They're giving me another Gonal-f pen today, so they must think I have a while to go before triggering ovulation. Last cycle I had the IUI on day 12. 

This seems like the never-ending cycle, and I'm feeling a bit low. It just feels like everyone else is pregnant (this past week I found out another friend is pregnant, and my ex's wife is pregnant with their 1st). I am honestly happy for them all, as I wouldn't wish fertility issues upon anyone, it just makes me feel a bit helpless and hopeless. Yes, pity-party central... I know I need to get over this.

It never ceases to amaze me the rollercoaster of emotions we all experience. Thanks for letting me vent; I truly hope you're all doing as well as you can be! Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Ladies, you are all an inspiration to me... hoping you are all doing well this week.
> 
> An update from me....
> I'm on IUI cycle 2, and today is day 11. Had a blood test on day 9 to check my blood levels, and my estrogen is still very low so I'm a while off from ovulating. This cycle is really different to last, even tho the drugs are exactly the same. I even feel totally different. I've asked if that's common and apparently that can happen, its the unpredictability of the human body....
> 
> Had another blood test this morning, and will know the result this afternoon. I'm yet to have an ultrasound to check on follicle size/s... at this rate, I'm hoping the actual IUI is no later than Monday, which will be day 15. They're giving me another Gonal-f pen today, so they must think I have a while to go before triggering ovulation. Last cycle I had the IUI on day 12.
> 
> This seems like the never-ending cycle, and I'm feeling a bit low. It just feels like everyone else is pregnant (this past week I found out another friend is pregnant, and my ex's wife is pregnant with their 1st). I am honestly happy for them all, as I wouldn't wish fertility issues upon anyone, it just makes me feel a bit helpless and hopeless. Yes, pity-party central... I know I need to get over this.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me the rollercoaster of emotions we all experience. Thanks for letting me vent; I truly hope you're all doing as well as you can be! Stay strong! :hugs:

Evie, It's refreshing to hear that IUI cycles vary. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the number of dormant follicles changes every cycle? It seems as though everyone around me is getting pregnant also... almost like it's MATING SEASON! :haha: I don't let it bother me. Good for them. Although I will say that some of them have NO business trying to have a baby but that's not up to me. I just hope some of their good fortune comes my way eventually. We are TTC naturally this cycle. I menstrated 14 days ago so this past Monday we started the 'every other day routine'. Prego testing on September 27th. At the moment we are torn... With the wedding in June, we are asking the question-Do we wait until we are married ( this way the wedding and honeymoon are not affected by the pregnancy) or do we keep trying ( obviously we are having issues getting pregnant and need all the time and help we can get!). We are currently not preventing it from happening so I'm hoping that God will step in and do what he sees best for us. I know by biological clock is ticking... I really hope that I can give my future husband his long awaited first child. Sometimes I feel so stressed because it seems as though I can not:cry: Wishing you the best this week Evie and I hope you have more than 1 mature egg this go round!!!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, you are all an inspiration to me... hoping you are all doing well this week.
> 
> An update from me....
> I'm on IUI cycle 2, and today is day 11. Had a blood test on day 9 to check my blood levels, and my estrogen is still very low so I'm a while off from ovulating. This cycle is really different to last, even tho the drugs are exactly the same. I even feel totally different. I've asked if that's common and apparently that can happen, its the unpredictability of the human body....
> 
> Had another blood test this morning, and will know the result this afternoon. I'm yet to have an ultrasound to check on follicle size/s... at this rate, I'm hoping the actual IUI is no later than Monday, which will be day 15. They're giving me another Gonal-f pen today, so they must think I have a while to go before triggering ovulation. Last cycle I had the IUI on day 12.
> 
> This seems like the never-ending cycle, and I'm feeling a bit low. It just feels like everyone else is pregnant (this past week I found out another friend is pregnant, and my ex's wife is pregnant with their 1st). I am honestly happy for them all, as I wouldn't wish fertility issues upon anyone, it just makes me feel a bit helpless and hopeless. Yes, pity-party central... I know I need to get over this.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me the rollercoaster of emotions we all experience. Thanks for letting me vent; I truly hope you're all doing as well as you can be! Stay strong! :hugs:
> 
> Evie, It's refreshing to hear that IUI cycles vary. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the number of dormant follicles changes every cycle? It seems as though everyone around me is getting pregnant also... almost like it's MATING SEASON! :haha: I don't let it bother me. Good for them. Although I will say that some of them have NO business trying to have a baby but that's not up to me. I just hope some of their good fortune comes my way eventually. We are TTC naturally this cycle. I menstrated 14 days ago so this past Monday we started the 'every other day routine'. Prego testing on September 27th. At the moment we are torn... With the wedding in June, we are asking the question-Do we wait until we are married ( this way the wedding and honeymoon are not affected by the pregnancy) or do we keep trying ( obviously we are having issues getting pregnant and need all the time and help we can get!). We are currently not preventing it from happening so I'm hoping that God will step in and do what he sees best for us. I know by biological clock is ticking... I really hope that I can give my future husband his long awaited first child. Sometimes I feel so stressed because it seems as though I can not:cry: Wishing you the best this week Evie and I hope you have more than 1 mature egg this go round!!!Click to expand...

Hey Jeanie, I can only imagine how torn you guys must be... I hope and pray that you guys do hit the jackpot naturally... Its only something that you guys will be able to figure out, whether you pause for a bit or not. Maybe not preventing will let you relax a bit more too. Your attitude is so brilliant that I believe that things will come together for you two lovebirds. :wedding:

It is difficult to trust that things will eventually work out, isn't it? I guess we have to be positive and how that it comes back around to us. 

Have you decided on anything for the wedding yet? Size, style? So exciting!!

Even though I only got married last December, I'm just itching to plan another event soon. Have decided to throw DH a surprise 30th party later this year. Just waiting to see how things go this cycle before I can decide what my budget is. I'm considering waiting to have it in December when my sister and bro-in-law are here for a holiday, as it was her 40th last month... could do a big bash for them both. I guess I'm using the party planning as my distraction from this cycle and also work stress.

Still waiting on the blood test result... will let you know when I get the call.


----------



## BDownmommie

Xurf - nice to hear that your cycle may be reading for 'mating' season too, very cute. As for working towards it - the old adage is, when you stop trying, that's when it happens. Who knows, maybe you'll be preggers walking down the aisle!!! (I said that in the past to a gf years ago in jest, and true enough, she was - 2 months - so hope it works on you too)

Evie - party planning is such a good distraction. My last job was an events coordinator, I loved it - i can see why you'd be excited to start planning again.


----------



## Evie10

Hey ladies! TGIF! What a week its been...

My blood test yesterday showed my estrogen was around 600. Had another blood test this morning and also an ultrasound. I have 1 large follicle and a few other smaller ones; the fertility nurse said I'm ready to go, and it should be tomorrow that we do the IUI. Just waiting for the blood test result from this morning to be checked by my fertility specialist...

Feeling optimistic now; really hope this is it. Not going to do any HPTs this time, until the morning of my actual beta blood test. Last cycle was just too disappointing, seeing positives every day leading up to the blood test, and then that BFN the morning of the test.

Hopefully I'm calmer in the 2WW this time. Off to acupuncture this afternoon... Looking forward to the relaxation. Have also just booked in for another acupuncture session tomorrow afternoon, for after the IUI. Strange, but I'm excited today... 

Have a wonderful day my friends; thanks again for all your support :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Wishing you all the luck possible for your IUI cycle - hope it works


----------



## Maycee02

Hello!! What do you guys think..? I'm 11dpiui today and I'm having some brown spotting and cramping but my AF isn't due for another week! Could I be having AF an entire week early?? Or is it implantation bleeding?!! BAH! I'm not supposed to test until Tuesday so I'm holding out as I've seen that even if this is implantation bleeding it would be too early still for the test to be positive..


----------



## BDownmommie

Brown is ok!! (It's red that you need to concern yourself with) The brown may be from the procedure (as there is always the chance of infection - I know, not what you want to hear), or it could be implantation as you mention. 11dpiui is perfect timing for implantation -


----------



## Maycee02

BDownmommie said:


> Brown is ok!! (It's red that you need to concern yourself with) The brown may be from the procedure (as there is always the chance of infection - I know, not what you want to hear), or it could be implantation as you mention. 11dpiui is perfect timing for implantation -

Thanks bdownmommie!! I'm starting to lose hope and am feeling more and more like it's just AF coming a week early... I'm crampy and the brown seems to be coming more... I'm just waiting on it to become full blown AF.. :cry:


----------



## BDownmommie

Have hope - until it's red red - your still in the game. As for crampy - I can totally relate - I was certainly crampy too after the IUI, but for me - i got my BFP from it.

I'm off for my first doc visit - no bloods or us - just a pre-natal, im guessing....

(Sorry, I know this site is for IUI people, but since i was here through my session, it seems hard to not follow all you ladies...honestly, I am not a stalker...lol)


----------



## Maycee02

Thanks BDownmommie! I'm sitting at work bawling becuase it went from brown to more pink like AF.. they prob think I'm freaking crazy or someone died!! HAHA!! I'm still trying to hold on to hope because seriously it is soooooo early for AF... ugh.. I'll keep hoping till I'm 100% sure. 

And we know you aren't a stalker!! We love your support!! :)


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Wishing you all the luck possible for your IUI cycle - hope it works

Thank you so much; appreciate it.
How are you feeling? How far along are you? Please keep us updated, okay? :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Had a Positive OPK yesterday morning and the :spermy: are on there way. Now this dreaded TWW... UGH!


----------



## xurfingers

BDOWNMOMMIE... How long did your partner take the Q10 before you became pregnant?


----------



## BearClaire

Hi everyone, 

Been a while since i've been on here so lots to catch up on!

Evie10 how did the IUI go?
Maycee02 are you on progesterone pessaries? These can irritate your cervix which can cause spotting.

AFM, today I'm on 16dpiui, tested and :bfn: I took my last progesterone pessarie this morning, so I guess I'll soon know if this has been successful or not. Has anyone heard of other ladies getting :bfp: after 16dpiui? Really need some positivity right now :cry::cry: 
Obviously my ticker is wrong, just can't face changing it right now.


----------



## cassieakasam

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while and first off let me tell you that you ladies are lifesavers!!! I don't know how I would have gotten through this without you.
:)
Hubby and I have been TTC since the beginning of the year with no luck. I'm 37 so time is of the essence. hubby has no issues but I don't seem to ovulate without assistance, plus my thyroid is hypoactive. I'm on thyroid meds and we've tried various doses of Femara but still no BFP. BOO!!!!!
This cycle the doctor suggested that we do an IUI for this cycle. So I did 7.5 mg(?) of Femara for 10 days and when I went in for my CD 12 US I had 1 17mm follicle. I triggered on CD13 @ 9pm and had my IUI at noon on CD 14. I am currently on CD 19 and the only symptom that I have is a dull cramping/throbbing on my lower left side. I'm trying not to poas until CD 28 but I don't think I will have that kind of will power.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Had a Positive OPK yesterday morning and the :spermy: are on there way. Now this dreaded TWW... UGH!

Woohoo! Guess we have our 2WW together again! Fingers and toes crossed for us both. 

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

*BearClaire*, thanks for checking in. How are you doing? Stay positive until/unless AF arrives. :hugs:
The IUI went really well. DH's sperm sample was a whole lot better than for the 1st IUI and I had lots of mucus which the nurse said was really good. I'm trying to remain calm and optimistic; definitely continuing with acupuncture. I had a session after the IUI which was so relaxing, and have 1 booked each week until the blood test on 1 Oct. I'll be taking Pregnyl shots again on days 3, 6 & 9 after the IUI so I won't test at home with an HPT until the morning of the actual blood test. Last cycle, the pregnyl was still in my system right until then... 

*Maycee*, hope you are feeling ok. Has the spotting stopped?

*Cassie*, I would suggest you hold out as long as possible from doing any HPTs if you are taking progesterone. Good luck!

*Bdownmommie*, how was your doctor's appointment? Hope all's travelling well. 

Have a good week ladies. Stay strong! :thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Had a Positive OPK yesterday morning and the :spermy: are on there way. Now this dreaded TWW... UGH!
> 
> Woohoo! Guess we have our 2WW together again! Fingers and toes crossed for us both.
> 
> How are you feeling? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes ma'am... And God willing, our last wait before our BFP's. I am more confident than ever about the timing of ovulation this month. I was able to test before, during, and after my LH surge with the digital ovulation kit. I used it last month after my trigger (a little experiment I did to make sure the trigger was what it was hyped up to be lol) so I am confident this OPK detects the initial hormone SURGE. We had relations 6 hours after the positive result (about 18 hours before ovulation supposedly occurs) so that his BOYS would be waiting for my egg. :) If I don't become pregnant soon then I fear that my age is affecting my fertility. I had no problems conceiving in my 20s. Wishing us both the best, Evie. I am going to try not to prego test before September 29th. (REMEMBER, I said TRY! Lol)


----------



## BDownmommie

xurfingers said:


> BDOWNMOMMIE... How long did your partner take the Q10 before you became pregnant?

 Hiya - sorry - weekend was spent with DH's kids and it was so hard not to tell them the good news but we have decided for the kids we will wait until 3 months for sure.

Q10 - it was 2 weeks that the DH took it daily before we saw any change, so basically it was within the same cycle that it helped. According to the doc, it has an instant effect. However, just to be absolutely clear - i had him on a how wack load of vitamins for those 2 weeks:
Q10 - 400 mg in the morning, taken with a tablespoon of peanut butter
Zinc
B12
Folic Acid - my pills (lol)

Sorry, don't remember the dosages for the zince and B12. 

(Im so sorry all, I really didn't mean to add the signature block - don't want to upset anyone, but when I try to edit, I can't remove it...

So, I guess that answers the next question - 5 weeks, 5 days along....I go for first scan next Monday)


----------



## BearClaire

Evie10, glad the IUI went well. I think its a good plan to remain calm and positive. The TWW can get really obsessive and stressful, so anything that helps is good!

xurfingers sounds like the timing was great! I never used OPK's after i got my trigger as the nurse said not to bother. Wish i had now as i would have been able to pin point my surge.

BDownmommie, so happy you got your :bfp::happydance: 
What day did you test? Do you feel any different?

AFM, my temperature is still quite high today even though i had my last progesterone pesserie yesterday morning. I don't know whether to keep my hopes up or to start thinking about IUI #2 which is just so depressing :cry:


----------



## BDownmommie

BearClaire said:


> BDownmommie, so happy you got your :bfp::happydance:
> What day did you test? Do you feel any different?
> 
> AFM, my temperature is still quite high today even though i had my last progesterone pesserie yesterday morning. I don't know whether to keep my hopes up or to start thinking about IUI #2 which is just so depressing :cry:

 As for feeling different, kinda - but I really have to think about it. The boobies are sore - and bigger (almost ready to change bra sizes) and the back has pain often. Last week I felt really bloated, so far this week better. Otherwise, just constipation - which sucks....I don't often put all of it together.
But when its all said in done, I don't FEEL preggers like I hoped i would. It hasn't sunk in yet


----------



## Maycee02

BearClaire said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been a while since i've been on here so lots to catch up on!
> 
> Evie10 how did the IUI go?
> Maycee02 are you on progesterone pessaries? These can irritate your cervix which can cause spotting.
> 
> AFM, today I'm on 16dpiui, tested and :bfn: I took my last progesterone pessarie this morning, so I guess I'll soon know if this has been successful or not. Has anyone heard of other ladies getting :bfp: after 16dpiui? Really need some positivity right now :cry::cry:
> Obviously my ticker is wrong, just can't face changing it right now.

Agggh sooo sorry to hear of your BFN but until AF shows I think you should not count yourself out!! Yes I am on progesterone.. I'm super confused because Friday night it turned into full blown bleeding as if I was on AF, continued all day on Saturday and Saturday night.. then early yesterday afternoon it stooped, I POAS and it was BFN but that was only 13dpiui so may have been too early..? Could I have just had really heavy imp bleeding?! OR was it a really short super early AF.? I know how you feel.. I cried ALL weekend!! I am feeling pretty hopeless as this is our last try... good luck to you and let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## Maycee02

*Evie* Keeping my fingers croosed for you!!!! :) 
Yes.. I was heavy bleeding from Friday night until Sunday morning... I have NO idea what to think!! I POAS yesterday at 13dpiui but it was BFN... tomorrow is my official test day so I'm not testing again until then... 
Does anyone think it could have been heavy implantation bleeding? It was a week too early for AF.. I'm so confused.. lol


----------



## BearClaire

Maycee02 it could be that your cervix was really irritated so it caused bleeding. I've googled progesterone pessaries to death and it happens quite a lot.

It's a good sign it stopped. Did you get any cramps at the same time?

I just went out and bought some more tests so might do one tomorrow!


----------



## Maycee02

Well I had some cramping but it was nothing like I have with AF! I always have HORRIBLE cramps with AF and these weren't as bad so I'm hoping that's a sign... 
I def think you should do one tomorrow if you haven't started!! I've seen people who are an entire week late before they get BFP! Sending baby dust to you!!!! :)


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> BDOWNMOMMIE... How long did your partner take the Q10 before you became pregnant?
> 
> Hiya - sorry - weekend was spent with DH's kids and it was so hard not to tell them the good news but we have decided for the kids we will wait until 3 months for sure.
> 
> Q10 - it was 2 weeks that the DH took it daily before we saw any change, so basically it was within the same cycle that it helped. According to the doc, it has an instant effect. However, just to be absolutely clear - i had him on a how wack load of vitamins for those 2 weeks:
> Q10 - 400 mg in the morning, taken with a tablespoon of peanut butter
> Zinc
> B12
> Folic Acid - my pills (lol)
> 
> Sorry, don't remember the dosages for the zince and B12.
> 
> (Im so sorry all, I really didn't mean to add the signature block - don't want to upset anyone, but when I try to edit, I can't remove it...
> 
> So, I guess that answers the next question - 5 weeks, 5 days along....I go for first scan next Monday)Click to expand...

Personally, no offence taken! I am thrilled for you, and wish you a happy & healthy pregnancy. Please keep us updated.:yellow:


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Had a Positive OPK yesterday morning and the :spermy: are on there way. Now this dreaded TWW... UGH!
> 
> Woohoo! Guess we have our 2WW together again! Fingers and toes crossed for us both.
> 
> How are you feeling? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am... And God willing, our last wait before our BFP's. I am more confident than ever about the timing of ovulation this month. I was able to test before, during, and after my LH surge with the digital ovulation kit. I used it last month after my trigger (a little experiment I did to make sure the trigger was what it was hyped up to be lol) so I am confident this OPK detects the initial hormone SURGE. We had relations 6 hours after the positive result (about 18 hours before ovulation supposedly occurs) so that his BOYS would be waiting for my egg. :) If I don't become pregnant soon then I fear that my age is affecting my fertility. I had no problems conceiving in my 20s. Wishing us both the best, Evie. I am going to try not to prego test before September 29th. (REMEMBER, I said TRY! Lol)Click to expand...

Well done with your timing! Really hope its our month. 
Unfortunately age is a factor for women, which sucks. Keep on trying and keep positive! 
I'm now taking baby aspirin and a bromelain supplements each day, as well as the Pregnyl shots on days 3, 6 & 9 after IUI. I've read that baby aspirin improves blood flow to the uterus and bromelain is the substance found in pineapple core that assists implantation. Will only take them until the end of next week, and then wait & see... I've got acupuncture tomorrow which I can't wait for; its so relaxing. Are you still doing acucpuncture as well? 
Try your best not to start POS... you know how addictive it is once you start. Best of luck; hope its a low-stress 2WW for you.


----------



## xurfingers

Omg... I am feeling so overwhelmed! I am juggling TTC, planning this wedding, and artificially inseminating my bulldog! Geeez, this sucks a little! Lol The IUI process for woman is very similar to that of the canine. Lots of vet visits and lots of money! eek!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Omg... I am feeling so overwhelmed! I am juggling TTC, planning this wedding, and artificially inseminating my bulldog! Geeez, this sucks a little! Lol The IUI process for woman is very similar to that of the canine. Lots of vet visits and lots of money! eek!

Oh my word, I didn't even know that there was AI for dogs! (Yours is adorable btw.)

You need to keep doing acupuncture! If it relaxes you of course... try to squeeze in 1 session this week, and another next week. 
Remember that stress manifests physically in our bodies too. Look after yourself!


----------



## curlygurl

Evie and xurfingers amazing you two are on the same cycle again!! Sending good thoughts your way, hopefully this is your turns! 

Maycee- I had a little bleeding right before I got my BFP so that could be promising! 

We are going to try naturally this month, and we are meeting with our RE at the end of the month to see what are next options are-but I am going to be checking to see how you all make out...Best wishes!!

BDownmommie - Congratulations again!!! Glad you are feeling good!


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Evie and xurfingers amazing you two are on the same cycle again!! Sending good thoughts your way, hopefully this is your turns!
> 
> Maycee- I had a little bleeding right before I got my BFP so that could be promising!
> 
> We are going to try naturally this month, and we are meeting with our RE at the end of the month to see what are next options are-but I am going to be checking to see how you all make out...Best wishes!!
> 
> BDownmommie - Congratulations again!!! Glad you are feeling good!

Curly... I'm natural this month. Make sure you stay tight with us! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Omg... I am feeling so overwhelmed! I am juggling TTC, planning this wedding, and artificially inseminating my bulldog! Geeez, this sucks a little! Lol The IUI process for woman is very similar to that of the canine. Lots of vet visits and lots of money! eek!
> 
> Oh my word, I didn't even know that there was AI for dogs! (Yours is adorable btw.)
> 
> You need to keep doing acupuncture! If it relaxes you of course... try to squeeze in 1 session this week, and another next week.
> Remember that stress manifests physically in our bodies too. Look after yourself!Click to expand...

I know. Funny, Right! Many bulldogs are too fat to do the wild thing (males aren't long enough to reach lol). It's going to be interesting for sure. I will keep going for sure. My 5 day weekend is coming up at the end of the week. I will relax then :)


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Omg... I am feeling so overwhelmed! I am juggling TTC, planning this wedding, and artificially inseminating my bulldog! Geeez, this sucks a little! Lol The IUI process for woman is very similar to that of the canine. Lots of vet visits and lots of money! eek!
> 
> Oh my word, I didn't even know that there was AI for dogs! (Yours is adorable btw.)
> 
> You need to keep doing acupuncture! If it relaxes you of course... try to squeeze in 1 session this week, and another next week.
> Remember that stress manifests physically in our bodies too. Look after yourself!Click to expand...
> 
> I know. Funny, Right! Many bulldogs are too fat to do the wild thing (males aren't long enough to reach lol). It's going to be interesting for sure. I will keep going for sure. My 5 day weekend is coming up at the end of the week. I will relax then :)Click to expand...

It is funny, so funny! Had a good giggle when I read your bit about male bulldogs. Even shared this with DH this morning.

How are you feeling? 10 days left to test for you! 

I had acupuncture at lunchtime today; feeling quite relaxed still. I have tomorrow off work to attend my graduation, so hopefully its a fairly relaxing day as well. 

How are the wedding plans going? My advice (I know you didn't ask for it)... Don't stress about it if you can; try to remember its a *celebration * and that you'll never be able to please everyone; just do the best you can you can do... As long as you know you're not intentionally trying to offend anyone, and your conscience is clear. My advice after a very stressful wedding planning process, thanks to DH's family!)


----------



## Evie10

FYI, looks like the 1 shot of pregnyl has well and truly kicked in... I have 3 humungous, painful pimples on my chin. I keep telling myself its worth it if I get a BFP!


----------



## Maycee02

Well.. my HPT was negative.. yesterday was my test day and I was 15dpiui... I guess what I experienced over the weekend was my period..? Even though it was a week late and really only lasted 1 day... BAH. We are done trying so I won't be on the site anymore. Good luck to everyone!! I know it can work, it just didn't work for us.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow Maycee (if your still here), sorry to hear. Best of luck to you in the future...


----------



## Evie10

Hi ladies,

I know its been quiet here, but I just wanted to say hello and that I hope that all of you are doing okay.

Jeannie, hope you're feeling well; only 4 days to go for you, and 5 for me for our HPTs. I have my blood test on Monday. So far, super-sore boobs just like last month, except I can't sleep properly due to the discomfort. I'm big-chested anyway so this is so uncomfortable as it hurts in a bra and its worse without one!

Thinking of you all; hope its a good week for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know its been quiet here, but I just wanted to say hello and that I hope that all of you are doing okay.
> 
> Jeannie, hope you're feeling well; only 4 days to go for you, and 5 for me for our HPTs. I have my blood test on Monday. So far, super-sore boobs just like last month, except I can't sleep properly due to the discomfort. I'm big-chested anyway so this is so uncomfortable as it hurts in a bra and its worse without one!
> 
> Thinking of you all; hope its a good week for everyone. :hugs:

Hi, Evie... I am so sorry I have been distant. I have been so busy with everything. I took a pregnancy test today and guess what... :bfp::bfp::bfp: I AM PREGNANT! I am so excited! I actually gave up this month and look what happened!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know its been quiet here, but I just wanted to say hello and that I hope that all of you are doing okay.
> 
> Jeannie, hope you're feeling well; only 4 days to go for you, and 5 for me for our HPTs. I have my blood test on Monday. So far, super-sore boobs just like last month, except I can't sleep properly due to the discomfort. I'm big-chested anyway so this is so uncomfortable as it hurts in a bra and its worse without one!
> 
> Thinking of you all; hope its a good week for everyone. :hugs:
> 
> Hi, Evie... I am so sorry I have been distant. I have been so busy with everything. I took a pregnancy test today and guess what... :bfp::bfp::bfp: I AM PREGNANT! I am so excited! I actually gave up this month and look what happened!Click to expand...

OMG, I am so, so, so happy for you! I am beyond thrilled!!

Thank you so very much for sharing and for giving me hope. 

Looks like this month isn't my month... I did a test last night and it was a BFP but it was lighter this morning, which means the pregnyl is wearing off. I was really bummed until I decided to jump on here, and you have made my day.

I wish you the best of health and luck; please stay in touch! XOXOX


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know its been quiet here, but I just wanted to say hello and that I hope that all of you are doing okay.
> 
> Jeannie, hope you're feeling well; only 4 days to go for you, and 5 for me for our HPTs. I have my blood test on Monday. So far, super-sore boobs just like last month, except I can't sleep properly due to the discomfort. I'm big-chested anyway so this is so uncomfortable as it hurts in a bra and its worse without one!
> 
> Thinking of you all; hope its a good week for everyone. :hugs:
> 
> Hi, Evie... I am so sorry I have been distant. I have been so busy with everything. I took a pregnancy test today and guess what... :bfp::bfp::bfp: I AM PREGNANT! I am so excited! I actually gave up this month and look what happened!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG, I am so, so, so happy for you! I am beyond thrilled!!
> 
> Thank you so very much for sharing and for giving me hope.
> 
> Looks like this month isn't my month... I did a test last night and it was a BFP but it was lighter this morning, which means the pregnyl is wearing off. I was really bummed until I decided to jump on here, and you have made my day.
> 
> I wish you the best of health and luck; please stay in touch! XOXOXClick to expand...

I still don't believe it really. I am going to do a blood test tomorrow. I should get the results back on Saturday. The only thing we did differently this month was use a digital ovulation kit and DH used the enzyme Q10 supplement that BDownmommie suggested. As for you, don't give up yet! You are still 3 days from the first day of missed period. I tested yesterday and barely got a shadow. It all depends on the pee! Lol I will be thinking about you and will stay in touch. Think positive! I'm here for you :)


----------



## BDownmommie

YAY - Xurf - I am sooo happy for you. That is exciting. 

I have been watching this site for the last few weeks hoping someone would come on and say exactly what you did. That is perfect...so happy. (And I am so happy that the Q10 "may" have had something to do with it lol)

And not to down play your news, but I got some rather fun and exciting news on monday too - look!!!


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! SO excited for you!! Great news! Hope everything goes perfect with your test today! 

BD - TWINS??!!! CONGRATS!! 

Evie - hang in there, the pregny maybe wearing off, but you might still be pregnant! I am holding out hope for you!!

AFM, went to the RE yesterday, he did an internal and felt what he is assuming to be endometriosis on my left side. I will probably do the lap surgery to remove the endo if I don't fall pregnant on my own this month. My doctor is super confident that with the surgery I will be able to concieve on my own - naturally! SO I am definitely feeling alot more optimistic about things.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wonderful news!!!

(Im so happy to see everyone back here :happydance::happydance:)


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> YAY - Xurf - I am sooo happy for you. That is exciting.
> 
> I have been watching this site for the last few weeks hoping someone would come on and say exactly what you did. That is perfect...so happy. (And I am so happy that the Q10 "may" have had something to do with it lol)
> 
> And not to down play your news, but I got some rather fun and exciting news on monday too - look!!!

BDOWN... That is sooo awesome! I bet you couldn't believe it when they said twins! You've been blessed twice! 
Congrats to you and the Mr.! :)


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> xurfingers CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! SO excited for you!! Great news! Hope everything goes perfect with your test today!
> 
> BD - TWINS??!!! CONGRATS!!
> 
> Evie - hang in there, the pregny maybe wearing off, but you might still be pregnant! I am holding out hope for you!!
> 
> AFM, went to the RE yesterday, he did an internal and felt what he is assuming to be endometriosis on my left side. I will probably do the lap surgery to remove the endo if I don't fall pregnant on my own this month. My doctor is super confident that with the surgery I will be able to concieve on my own - naturally! SO I am definitely feeling alot more optimistic about things.

Thank you Curly! I wish the best of things yet to come for you! You are doing exactly what you need to be doing, addressing the issues! Take care of the endometriosis first, then you can relax and conceive naturally without worry of future complications like a hysterectomy. It can still happen because I'm proof! IUI'S, invitro, meds, needles... Ugh! Not how it's meant to be and I think they create a psychological barrier the more cycles you use them. You still have plenty of time to conceive. Luv ya, girl!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10, it's testing time for you! Have you tested yet!?


----------



## Evie10

BFN...
Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!

Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!
> 
> Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???Click to expand...

Jeesh! I'm sorry Evie... I just saw where you wrote bfn. UGH, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping that it would happen for both of us since we have stuck together the past couple months. I'm always here for you. Are you going to try another iui cycle or give yourself a break from all this?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!
> 
> Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???Click to expand...
> 
> Jeesh! I'm sorry Evie... I just saw where you wrote bfn. UGH, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping that it would happen for both of us since we have stuck together the past couple months. I'm always here for you. Are you going to try another iui cycle or give yourself a break from all this?Click to expand...

It's ok. I am super thrilled for you & BDown....truly am. Even DH was excited when I shared both your successes!
Have my blood test in an hr, but the hpt was bfn. 
Not sure about where to go from here. Have an appointment with my fertility Dr on Wed. Going to hear what she has to say, but also going to seek a 2nd opinion.
Might be a natural month or 2 for us. I bought the CoQ10 yday too...here's hoping....


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!
> 
> Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???Click to expand...
> 
> Jeesh! I'm sorry Evie... I just saw where you wrote bfn. UGH, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping that it would happen for both of us since we have stuck together the past couple months. I'm always here for you. Are you going to try another iui cycle or give yourself a break from all this?Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I am super thrilled for you & BDown....truly am. Even DH was excited when I shared both your successes!
> Have my blood test in an hr, but the hpt was bfn.
> Not sure about where to go from here. Have an appointment with my fertility Dr on Wed. Going to hear what she has to say, but also going to seek a 2nd opinion.
> Might be a natural month or 2 for us. I bought the CoQ10 yday too...here's hoping....Click to expand...

I'm glad that you are seeking a second opinion. It could not possibly hurt anything! And I think anyone who is referred to IUI and not Invitro definately has a chance naturally! Buying the CoQ10 was very smart. I was sceptical myself at first, but I'm a believer now! I believe that women can take it as well. Google it in reference to fertility. It explains everything. I really think you will be pleased with the results. :hugs: You could very well be pregnant by Christmas... that would be awesome! xoxoxo


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!
> 
> Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???Click to expand...
> 
> Jeesh! I'm sorry Evie... I just saw where you wrote bfn. UGH, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping that it would happen for both of us since we have stuck together the past couple months. I'm always here for you. Are you going to try another iui cycle or give yourself a break from all this?Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I am super thrilled for you & BDown....truly am. Even DH was excited when I shared both your successes!
> Have my blood test in an hr, but the hpt was bfn.
> Not sure about where to go from here. Have an appointment with my fertility Dr on Wed. Going to hear what she has to say, but also going to seek a 2nd opinion.
> Might be a natural month or 2 for us. I bought the CoQ10 yday too...here's hoping....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad that you are seeking a second opinion. It could not possibly hurt anything! And I think anyone who is referred to IUI and not Invitro definately has a chance naturally! Buying the CoQ10 was very smart. I was sceptical myself at first, but I'm a believer now! I believe that women can take it as well. Google it in reference to fertility. It explains everything. I really think you will be pleased with the results. :hugs: You could very well be pregnant by Christmas... that would be awesome! xoxoxoClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I have done some reading on CoQ10 for egg health as well as sperm health...it can't hurt so we will try this with our prenatal vitamins. We decided today that the 2nd opinion of someone more experienced would probably reassure us. Not sure when I'll be able to get an appointment so it will be a natural month or 2 for us. I pray that we can have a baby naturally; IVF is something I'm hesitant to dive into quite yet.

Enough about me... how are you feeling? Have you told your kids? Hope your blood test numbers were good & strong, and I will pray for you that they stay that way. Please stay in touch when you can.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow ladies, I am so impressed with the reading being done on Q10 - sorry to say, but this makes me feel really good. Yes, it adds an extra pill to the daily routine, but when it's all said and done, it's worth it...

Evie - I really hope it helps, I wish you all the success possible.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> BFN...
> Jeanie have you had your blood test? Hoping its all good numbers!
> 
> Hi, Evie. I received the blood test results yesterday. Pregnancy is confirmed! :) How did your testing go???Click to expand...
> 
> Jeesh! I'm sorry Evie... I just saw where you wrote bfn. UGH, I'm so sorry! I was really hoping that it would happen for both of us since we have stuck together the past couple months. I'm always here for you. Are you going to try another iui cycle or give yourself a break from all this?Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok. I am super thrilled for you & BDown....truly am. Even DH was excited when I shared both your successes!
> Have my blood test in an hr, but the hpt was bfn.
> Not sure about where to go from here. Have an appointment with my fertility Dr on Wed. Going to hear what she has to say, but also going to seek a 2nd opinion.
> Might be a natural month or 2 for us. I bought the CoQ10 yday too...here's hoping....Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad that you are seeking a second opinion. It could not possibly hurt anything! And I think anyone who is referred to IUI and not Invitro definately has a chance naturally! Buying the CoQ10 was very smart. I was sceptical myself at first, but I'm a believer now! I believe that women can take it as well. Google it in reference to fertility. It explains everything. I really think you will be pleased with the results. :hugs: You could very well be pregnant by Christmas... that would be awesome! xoxoxoClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I have done some reading on CoQ10 for egg health as well as sperm health...it can't hurt so we will try this with our prenatal vitamins. We decided today that the 2nd opinion of someone more experienced would probably reassure us. Not sure when I'll be able to get an appointment so it will be a natural month or 2 for us. I pray that we can have a baby naturally; IVF is something I'm hesitant to dive into quite yet.
> 
> Enough about me... how are you feeling? Have you told your kids? Hope your blood test numbers were good & strong, and I will pray for you that they stay that way. Please stay in touch when you can.Click to expand...

I'm feeling great. No signs of morning sickness yet -very happy about that! My breasts are very sore, however... And firm. I am noticing that if I get up too fast from a seated position that I get sharp pains in my abdomen -so I'm being easy with it now. My boys just laughed and said, "I'm not changing diapers! " lol. They will be terrific BIG brothers. As far as the blood testing... I conceived naturally, without any fertility treatments. Doctor's do not normally do blood tests in this case. They do an ultrasound around 6 weeks to see that the baby is growing at a normal pace. I had a blood test done, cost paid out of my own pocket, because I didn't believe the HPTs! Lol. With fertility treatments and all of the hormones it is necessary to confirm. With that being said, my beta score was 20 at 12dpo. Anything between 5-100 is normal and confirms pregnancy... Just means that I was less than 2 weeks pregnant at the time.


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wow ladies, I am so impressed with the reading being done on Q10 - sorry to say, but this makes me feel really good. Yes, it adds an extra pill to the daily routine, but when it's all said and done, it's worth it...
> 
> Evie - I really hope it helps, I wish you all the success possible.

Bdown... How are you feeling??? You get to have double the fun! Lol Did you get a sonogram picture of the twins? If so, can we see them?


----------



## BDownmommie

Lol - things still haven't sunk in yet. And other than the boobs, and the unbelievable tiredness, i wouldn't even know.

Actually I go for my 2nd scan today. The doc told me i could bring in a memory stick and get the pics and probably an audio of their heartbeats. I am sooooo excited....3 oclock can't come fast enough here...


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Lol - things still haven't sunk in yet. And other than the boobs, and the unbelievable tiredness, i wouldn't even know.
> 
> Actually I go for my 2nd scan today. The doc told me i could bring in a memory stick and get the pics and probably an audio of their heartbeats. I am sooooo excited....3 oclock can't come fast enough here...

Yaaay! That's awesome!  Please share if you are able to... Precious little ones :)


----------



## Evie10

BDown - so excited for you. A good friend of mine had twins in August and its pretty tiring, so make sure you rest as much as you can. Look after yourself and let DH take care of you.

Jeanie - its fantastic that you're feeling well; hope it stays that way. I'm sure this baby will be a wonderful addition to your family, and that your boys will be amazing big brothers. Your baby that passed all those years ago is definitely looking after you; remember how we both said that when we first met? This really couldn't have happened to a more lovely, deserving person.

FYI, I got an appointment with another fertility specialist, next Thursday. He will have access to my and DH's files, so I'm looking forward to hearing what he has to say. He is expensive though; the initial consultation is almost $400. 

We're going to Cirque du Soleil's Ovo tonight and then we're going up the coast for the weekend, as part of DH's birthday present. The timing couldn't be better; a nice, relaxing break for us.

Wishing you all the very best. Hope we can stay in touch!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi all, 

I went to the doc appointment yesterday - and heard stronger heartbeats than last time :happydance::happydance::happydance: (not that they were an issue at all, but just nice to hear them stronger)

Heart rates were at 14 and 153. The docs did my measurements and we're looking (approx.) May 13th, according to their sizes - 1.11 cm each. 

I did get pics, but they really only show my uterus. If it wasn't for the green dots, you might never know. I go back next tuesday and get another set; hopefully the kids will be ready to make their grand debut then.


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to the doc appointment yesterday - and heard stronger heartbeats than last time :happydance::happydance::happydance: (not that they were an issue at all, but just nice to hear them stronger)
> 
> Heart rates were at 14 and 153. The docs did my measurements and we're looking (approx.) May 13th, according to their sizes - 1.11 cm each.
> 
> I did get pics, but they really only show my uterus. If it wasn't for the green dots, you might never know. I go back next tuesday and get another set; hopefully the kids will be ready to make their grand debut then.

That is awesome BDown! So happy everything is progressing well.

Hope we get to meet your littlies next week.


----------



## BabyD225

I just had my first IUI (natural) with trigger last wednesday! In the TWW... don't feel anything different! 

BTW... love your bully.. we have one too! 

Best of luck to all!




Me-30, no fertility issues but high risk once pregnant
DH-35, very low count, ok motility, low morph
TTC for 7 mos until we got checked...


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to the doc appointment yesterday - and heard stronger heartbeats than last time :happydance::happydance::happydance: (not that they were an issue at all, but just nice to hear them stronger)
> 
> Heart rates were at 14 and 153. The docs did my measurements and we're looking (approx.) May 13th, according to their sizes - 1.11 cm each.
> 
> I did get pics, but they really only show my uterus. If it wasn't for the green dots, you might never know. I go back next tuesday and get another set; hopefully the kids will be ready to make their grand debut then.

It's wonderful to hear the heartbeats, isn't it! It puts your mind at ease, for sure. We will be patiently awaiting the twins debut... So happy for you BD!


----------



## xurfingers

BabyD225 said:


> I just had my first IUI (natural) with trigger last wednesday! In the TWW... don't feel anything different!
> 
> BTW... love your bully.. we have one too!
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me-30, no fertility issues but high risk once pregnant
> DH-35, very low count, ok motility, low morph
> TTC for 7 mos until we got checked...

Hi BabyD, Thank you! We love her too. Bullies are wonderful dogs =) Welcome to our chat room. There are many wonderfully, supportive women in here!


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> xurfingers CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! SO excited for you!! Great news! Hope everything goes perfect with your test today!
> 
> BD - TWINS??!!! CONGRATS!!
> 
> Evie - hang in there, the pregny maybe wearing off, but you might still be pregnant! I am holding out hope for you!!
> 
> AFM, went to the RE yesterday, he did an internal and felt what he is assuming to be endometriosis on my left side. I will probably do the lap surgery to remove the endo if I don't fall pregnant on my own this month. My doctor is super confident that with the surgery I will be able to concieve on my own - naturally! SO I am definitely feeling alot more optimistic about things.
> 
> Thank you Curly! I wish the best of things yet to come for you! You are doing exactly what you need to be doing, addressing the issues! Take care of the endometriosis first, then you can relax and conceive naturally without worry of future complications like a hysterectomy. It can still happen because I'm proof! IUI'S, invitro, meds, needles... Ugh! Not how it's meant to be and I think they create a psychological barrier the more cycles you use them. You still have plenty of time to conceive. Luv ya, girl!Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I still have a few days before AF or testing. So hopefully it will be good news...if not I will be ok. I am thinking of getting a second opinion as well. I have a bladder condition and I was with my urologist yesterday, and mentioned everything to her, and she suggested that I get a second opinion because she really didn't know if endo would be an issue for me. There is a pretty big university hospital nearby, so I think I am going to go there...Just to get a little piece of mind before doing the surgery. 

I am so impressed with the Q10, my DH doesn't have any problems - but I wonder if it would help me? This month I started taking Maca, and then have been using natural progesterone cream... I am hoping this counteracts the endo...if its there. LOL.

Evie- :hugs: So sorry it didn't work out for you this month. I total understand, it is so frustrating to go through all this, and then for nothing to happen. I hope everything goes great with your new doctor. Hopefully a fresh set of eyes, will maybe see something that the other doctor was missing. 

Xurfingers & BD please keep me posted. Everything sounds great so far, and I wish you both the best!! :happydance:


----------



## BDownmommie

Curly - Q10 can help you too, in fact its almost a miracle vita lol.

Since it's a naturally occuring vitamin, there are no known side effects. The benefits however are overwhelming - the main focus is that they deal with cell health and growth. My doc did much reasearch on this (in years past) and has been a leading scientist on the benefits. I talked to him the other day and told him to check out this forum bc of all the discussion lately on Q10 (lol) and he told me that he just finished a new article on the benefits of Q10 and ovarian reserve and health.


----------



## xurfingers

Had a worrisome day today. Woke up during the night with sharp pains on my right side. Went to the hospital. My beta numbers are low... 687. They did an ultrasound and couldn't see the baby anywhere. Said it's still too small. I will be doing blood tests every two days now, to see my levels increase. Ultrasound again next week to determine if it's in the uterus or in the tube. We are in limbo right now. Very heavy heart... :(


----------



## Take2

Good luck xurfingers, got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Had a worrisome day today. Woke up during the night with sharp pains on my right side. Went to the hospital. My beta numbers are low... 687. They did an ultrasound and couldn't see the baby anywhere. Said it's still too small. I will be doing blood tests every two days now, to see my levels increase. Ultrasound again next week to determine if it's in the uterus or in the tube. We are in limbo right now. Very heavy heart... :(

Sorry I have been awol.. Jeannie, how are you holding up? 
:hugs:
Be positive. I am praying for you & bubba. Sending you loads of positive energy & strength.


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Had a worrisome day today. Woke up during the night with sharp pains on my right side. Went to the hospital. My beta numbers are low... 687. They did an ultrasound and couldn't see the baby anywhere. Said it's still too small. I will be doing blood tests every two days now, to see my levels increase. Ultrasound again next week to determine if it's in the uterus or in the tube. We are in limbo right now. Very heavy heart... :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Stay positive I am keeping good thoughts for you. I hope everything works out. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Evie10

BabyD225 said:


> I just had my first IUI (natural) with trigger last wednesday! In the TWW... don't feel anything different!
> 
> BTW... love your bully.. we have one too!
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me-30, no fertility issues but high risk once pregnant
> DH-35, very low count, ok motility, low morph
> TTC for 7 mos until we got checked...

Welcome *BabyD*! Hope you are feeling well. How long til you test?

*Curly,* how are you doing? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

*Xurf/Jeannie*, its Tuesday here already and I'm thinking of you. Hope your test results are showing much higher numbers. How are you and DH doing? I'm sure its been so stressful, but hold tight and stay positive!

I'm starting to test with OPKs tonight, and hopefully I'll have some good luck with this month's natural cycle and the miracle of Q10 (we've both been taking it, DH taking a much higher dose). Have our appointment for the 2nd opinion with the more experienced fertility specialist/obstetrician on Thursday morning as well.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## xurfingers

I really appreciate all of the well wishes and thoughts. You ladies give me strength for what lies ahead. Unfortunately, we have lost our little one. Blood test on saturday was 687 ( at the hospital when I thought something was wrong)... had a follow up test today and my beta dropped to 161. Absolutely has broken my heart. I will always wonder why and wonder who this little one would have been. My doctor has told me that a miscarriage is inevitable so I'm sitting here waiting for it to begin. I never would've thought this could happen. I am so, so sad and so, so , scared of what is to come. Pray for us my friends. :(


----------



## Take2

Xurfingers I am so so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> I really appreciate all of the well wishes and thoughts. You ladies give me strength for what lies ahead. Unfortunately, we have lost our little one. Blood test on saturday was 687 ( at the hospital when I thought something was wrong)... had a follow up test today and my beta dropped to 161. Absolutely has broken my heart. I will always wonder why and wonder who this little one would have been. My doctor has told me that a miscarriage is inevitable so I'm sitting here waiting for it to begin. I never would've thought this could happen. I am so, so sad and so, so , scared of what is to come. Pray for us my friends. :(

There are no words to take away your pain, so all I will say is that I wish you comfort and strength my friend. I am praying for you. 

Anytime you need to get anything off your chest, I am here. XOXOX


----------



## BDownmommie

OMG xurf - I am so sorry to read this, my heart hurts for you. This is truly sad.

We will be here for you if needed...


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> I really appreciate all of the well wishes and thoughts. You ladies give me strength for what lies ahead. Unfortunately, we have lost our little one. Blood test on saturday was 687 ( at the hospital when I thought something was wrong)... had a follow up test today and my beta dropped to 161. Absolutely has broken my heart. I will always wonder why and wonder who this little one would have been. My doctor has told me that a miscarriage is inevitable so I'm sitting here waiting for it to begin. I never would've thought this could happen. I am so, so sad and so, so , scared of what is to come. Pray for us my friends. :(

:hugs: So sorry to hear. I hope you are ok. I know there is nothing I can say to take your pain away. I am thinking of you and hope that you will have comfort soon. :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

Evie10 said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I just had my first IUI (natural) with trigger last wednesday! In the TWW... don't feel anything different!
> 
> BTW... love your bully.. we have one too!
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me-30, no fertility issues but high risk once pregnant
> DH-35, very low count, ok motility, low morph
> TTC for 7 mos until we got checked...
> 
> 
> Welcome *BabyD*! Hope you are feeling well. How long til you test?
> 
> *Curly,* how are you doing? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> *Xurf/Jeannie*, its Tuesday here already and I'm thinking of you. Hope your test results are showing much higher numbers. How are you and DH doing? I'm sure its been so stressful, but hold tight and stay positive!
> 
> I'm starting to test with OPKs tonight, and hopefully I'll have some good luck with this month's natural cycle and the miracle of Q10 (we've both been taking it, DH taking a much higher dose). Have our appointment for the 2nd opinion with the more experienced fertility specialist/obstetrician on Thursday morning as well.
> 
> Have a good day ladies!Click to expand...

Thank you. I tested last Saturday and there was a very faint line, but by Monday AF had come full blown. Tomorrow I am scheduling my laproscopy and I hope that that will help. How is your natural cycle going?


----------



## BDownmommie

Curly - sorry to hear, hopefully the laproscopy will help make things easier.

I really hope xurf shows up around here again, so we know she's doing ok....


----------



## Evie10

Hi Curly, hope the lap goes well & gives you a great new start. All the best!

And yes BD, hope Xurf does pop in again soon if she's up to it. She's in my thoughts so often.... Hope you are feeling well BD. It's been a sad forum lately but you are our wonderful success story & you should know that your joy is shared. 

As for me, I am ok, on day 14 & using OPKs daily. Trying to have a less stressful month. We saw another fertility specialist for a 2nd opinion. He is fantastic & much more within my comfort zone. Have decided to change to him & will try another IUI next month, if this month's natural cycle is unsuccessful. So that's the plan for now....

Sending hugs to you all friends.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wonderful - glad to hear this doc has lightened your spirits, I truly hope that all goes well.

(And I am not trying to be a jerk here, please please don't think that)

So when I logged on the other morning, I wanted to share a pic with you all. I didn't because of the saddness; however, I hope that if i do share, that some positive energy will flow your way. I went for my 9 week scan the other day and I was able to get pics... 

Not sure about you guys, but I can see lil arms and even eyes on Baby A and just arms on baby b - so cute
 



Attached Files:







0910201207_20121009_ENDOVAG-_---_FERT_0002.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, Ladies... I'm glad that everyone is doing well. BD... Love the babies! I'm so glad that you and the babies are well and that you are sharing your journey will us :) AFM, I had a miscarriage on Wednesday morning. Knowing ahead of time that it was coming helped me a lot when it finally started. It was still heartbreaking though. DH and I are going to try again in December. Doc says we need to let my body reset a cycle or two. The good thing about this is that we know that we can conceive. This baby just wasn't meant for us. Hope God is holding it now.


----------



## BDownmommie

Wonderful attitude sweetheart. Hope you are able to move forward with this process, give yourself some much needed time off. Enjoy your rest, and have some fun 'practice' time.

And thank you for your comments, I was hoping it wouldn't upset you


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Wonderful attitude sweetheart. Hope you are able to move forward with this process, give yourself some much needed time off. Enjoy your rest, and have some fun 'practice' time.
> 
> And thank you for your comments, I was hoping it wouldn't upset you

Not upsetting at all. I am truly happy for you! I have been blessed in my life with 2 wonderful boys. I wish the best to all of you ladies and hope you each experience motherhood :)


----------



## Evie10

Xurf, you are back! ...& your gracious, amazing self as usual. I am so sorry for what you have gone through & hope your body & soul heal during your 'rest' months. 

BD, wow! Those 2 littlies look great. Brought a smile to my face, thank you. Please keep sharing.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi Curly, hope the lap goes well & gives you a great new start. All the best!
> 
> And yes BD, hope Xurf does pop in again soon if she's up to it. She's in my thoughts so often.... Hope you are feeling well BD. It's been a sad forum lately but you are our wonderful success story & you should know that your joy is shared.
> 
> As for me, I am ok, on day 14 & using OPKs daily. Trying to have a less stressful month. We saw another fertility specialist for a 2nd opinion. He is fantastic & much more within my comfort zone. Have decided to change to him & will try another IUI next month, if this month's natural cycle is unsuccessful. So that's the plan for now....
> 
> Sending hugs to you all friends.

Hi, Evie... We're you successful in detecting your LH SURGE With the OPK'S? How is all that going? We are being advised to wait a couple of cycles before trying again... Waiting til December, I think... Maybe... We will see... Lol


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Curly, hope the lap goes well & gives you a great new start. All the best!
> 
> And yes BD, hope Xurf does pop in again soon if she's up to it. She's in my thoughts so often.... Hope you are feeling well BD. It's been a sad forum lately but you are our wonderful success story & you should know that your joy is shared.
> 
> As for me, I am ok, on day 14 & using OPKs daily. Trying to have a less stressful month. We saw another fertility specialist for a 2nd opinion. He is fantastic & much more within my comfort zone. Have decided to change to him & will try another IUI next month, if this month's natural cycle is unsuccessful. So that's the plan for now....
> 
> Sending hugs to you all friends.
> 
> Hi, Evie... We're you successful in detecting your LH SURGE With the OPK'S? How is all that going? We are being advised to wait a couple of cycles before trying again... Waiting til December, I think... Maybe... We will see... LolClick to expand...

Hey Jeanie, so good to hear from you. 
No surge yet, still testing daily. Should be anytime now as today is day 15. On my natural cycle I usually ovulate around day 16/17 and my cycle is a bit longer. 

Makes sense to give yourselves a rest, if thats what feels best. I love being off all the drugs this cycle; but I'm mentally preparing myself to start again next month if need be. 

How's everything else going? You feeling ok? How's your bulldog?


----------



## curlygurl

BD thanks for sharing the picture! So awesome! 

Xurf I am glad you such a great attitude. It will happen for you soon. 

Evie - I hope this is your cycle! My gyn had told me that she has sent a lot of patients to fertility doctors, and the cycle before they were to start doing tests, or before they were going to move onto something more extreme they got pregnant naturally! I am keeping good thoughts for you!! 

AFM - My lap is scheduled for this Friday!! I am so excited, my doctor had a cancellation so I was able to get it so soon. I am definitely a little nervous after he read me the list of things that could go wrong...UGH. I will just be happy when this is all behind me.


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> BD thanks for sharing the picture! So awesome!
> 
> Xurf I am glad you such a great attitude. It will happen for you soon.
> 
> Evie - I hope this is your cycle! My gyn had told me that she has sent a lot of patients to fertility doctors, and the cycle before they were to start doing tests, or before they were going to move onto something more extreme they got pregnant naturally! I am keeping good thoughts for you!!
> 
> AFM - My lap is scheduled for this Friday!! I am so excited, my doctor had a cancellation so I was able to get it so soon. I am definitely a little nervous after he read me the list of things that could go wrong...UGH. I will just be happy when this is all behind me.

Good luck for Friday. Stay positive and focus on the good that can come from it. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## BDownmommie

Best of luck for friday - so exciting - hope that all goes well. I am sure you will keep us posted and let us know how you are feeling.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Curly, hope the lap goes well & gives you a great new start. All the best!
> 
> And yes BD, hope Xurf does pop in again soon if she's up to it. She's in my thoughts so often.... Hope you are feeling well BD. It's been a sad forum lately but you are our wonderful success story & you should know that your joy is shared.
> 
> As for me, I am ok, on day 14 & using OPKs daily. Trying to have a less stressful month. We saw another fertility specialist for a 2nd opinion. He is fantastic & much more within my comfort zone. Have decided to change to him & will try another IUI next month, if this month's natural cycle is unsuccessful. So that's the plan for now....
> 
> Sending hugs to you all friends.
> 
> Hi, Evie... We're you successful in detecting your LH SURGE With the OPK'S? How is all that going? We are being advised to wait a couple of cycles before trying again... Waiting til December, I think... Maybe... We will see... LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jeanie, so good to hear from you.
> No surge yet, still testing daily. Should be anytime now as today is day 15. On my natural cycle I usually ovulate around day 16/17 and my cycle is a bit longer.
> 
> Makes sense to give yourselves a rest, if thats what feels best. I love being off all the drugs this cycle; but I'm mentally preparing myself to start again next month if need be.
> 
> How's everything else going? You feeling ok? How's your bulldog?Click to expand...

I'm feeling much better, thanks for asking. Our cycles are similar... I ovulate around day 17 and have a 30 day cycle. I'm hoping that my body gets back into the regular swing of things quickly. I'm anxious to start trying again. As for my bully, she's prego! Lol She's like 3 weeks pregnant and already acting like she's miserable! I guess in human weeks she's like 1/3 the way there... Can't wait for the pups :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats for the pups - and of course, glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Vinesha

My first round of iui cycle is over .. I was really nervous may be that's t reason I felt little pain when they were trying to clean and insert..tmr is cd 15 my second round of iui..I really don't like this procedure but no other go because my husband's sperms were low and had more infections so it was t best option hoping for t best ...wish me luck ladies 

Baby dust for everyone :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Best of luck Vin


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Curly, hope the lap goes well & gives you a great new start. All the best!
> 
> And yes BD, hope Xurf does pop in again soon if she's up to it. She's in my thoughts so often.... Hope you are feeling well BD. It's been a sad forum lately but you are our wonderful success story & you should know that your joy is shared.
> 
> As for me, I am ok, on day 14 & using OPKs daily. Trying to have a less stressful month. We saw another fertility specialist for a 2nd opinion. He is fantastic & much more within my comfort zone. Have decided to change to him & will try another IUI next month, if this month's natural cycle is unsuccessful. So that's the plan for now....
> 
> Sending hugs to you all friends.
> 
> Hi, Evie... We're you successful in detecting your LH SURGE With the OPK'S? How is all that going? We are being advised to wait a couple of cycles before trying again... Waiting til December, I think... Maybe... We will see... LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jeanie, so good to hear from you.
> No surge yet, still testing daily. Should be anytime now as today is day 15. On my natural cycle I usually ovulate around day 16/17 and my cycle is a bit longer.
> 
> Makes sense to give yourselves a rest, if thats what feels best. I love being off all the drugs this cycle; but I'm mentally preparing myself to start again next month if need be.
> 
> How's everything else going? You feeling ok? How's your bulldog?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling much better, thanks for asking. Our cycles are similar... I ovulate around day 17 and have a 30 day cycle. I'm hoping that my body gets back into the regular swing of things quickly. I'm anxious to start trying again. As for my bully, she's prego! Lol She's like 3 weeks pregnant and already acting like she's miserable! I guess in human weeks she's like 1/3 the way there... Can't wait for the pups :)Click to expand...

Hey Jeanie, huuuge congrats on your bully's news! Can't wait to see pics of the puppies.

OPK was positive last night and again this morning, so it'll be a :sex:-fest from last night until tomorrow. It's my birthday on 28/10 so I'm hoping to be able to test that morning, which will be day 28, and 10DPO. Its DH's birthday a week later, so this would be the best birthday gift ever!

It has been a relaxed cycle, which was much needed, and I'm feeling alot less stressed out. We're thinking of moving into a bigger apartment before Christmas, so that stress might just be back in truckloads! I hate packing and unpacking....lol

Hope you feel well and that things are okay enough for you guys to try again soon! :flower:


----------



## Evie10

Vinesha said:


> My first round of iui cycle is over .. I was really nervous may be that's t reason I felt little pain when they were trying to clean and insert..tmr is cd 15 my second round of iui..I really don't like this procedure but no other go because my husband's sperms were low and had more infections so it was t best option hoping for t best ...wish me luck ladies
> 
> Baby dust for everyone :)

Good luck, hope that the 2nd time's a charm for you.


----------



## BDownmommie

Good luck with the OPK - hope it's a good cycle - with lots of benefits - at least the BD'ing should prove fun


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Good luck with the OPK - hope it's a good cycle - with lots of benefits - at least the BD'ing should prove fun

Hahaha... true, true! I used the Clearblue digital OPKs, and I got smiley faces (positive for LH surge) from Wednesday evening right up until last night. Did another OPK test this morning and the surge had passed. Managed to BD Wednesday night and last night, and will try again tonight, just for luck! 

I'm feeling very hopeful but so much more relaxed. I can only hope CoQ10 helps us as well; DH has been taking 600mg per day and I've been taking 150mg since the start of this cycle. 

How are you feeling BD?


----------



## BDownmommie

I'm feeling exhausted - I can't seem to get enough sleep. I can sleep for 9-10 hours a night, have an hour nap when I get home, and still be exhausted. I actually have even asked my doc about it bc I want to be tested for anemia - and she said 'wait' - I can't beleive that. However, I did convince another doc to give me that blood work so we will see (sad part is i haven't actually been able to find a lab that will do it on my time schedule).
Otherwise, we're good. (Knock on wood) haven't had morning sickness or anything bad with aversions or cravings...so fairly happy about all this (as I yawn, lol).

Have my first true OB appointment coming up on Tuesday, so I will kind out what hospital I will be dealing with. My GP suggested two hospitals, both of which are more than an hour away - not impressive. However, since I know that I want a hospital with neonatal (god forbid), then whereever she tells me to go, I will. 

OH is doing well with this pregnancy - off and on for how spoiled I am though lol. Sometimes I don't move a muscle all night, and sometimes he tells me I have too (just for the shear exercise) go get things myself. Fortunately for him, this hasn't affected me too much.

All in all, 10 weeks in - feeling good. 

I am very hopeful for you too - the Q10 seems like such an easy solution, I really pray that it works. I told my doc about how much I promoted the Q10 on this site and he laughs at me - he's happy that its finally getting more publicity. He also told me that they just concluded a new study for the effects for women's fertility and the results will be available in Jan. He did tell me that they found some 'remarkable' findings for women as well. Hope it helps you too


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> I'm feeling exhausted - I can't seem to get enough sleep. I can sleep for 9-10 hours a night, have an hour nap when I get home, and still be exhausted. I actually have even asked my doc about it bc I want to be tested for anemia - and she said 'wait' - I can't beleive that. However, I did convince another doc to give me that blood work so we will see (sad part is i haven't actually been able to find a lab that will do it on my time schedule).
> Otherwise, we're good. (Knock on wood) haven't had morning sickness or anything bad with aversions or cravings...so fairly happy about all this (as I yawn, lol).
> 
> Have my first true OB appointment coming up on Tuesday, so I will kind out what hospital I will be dealing with. My GP suggested two hospitals, both of which are more than an hour away - not impressive. However, since I know that I want a hospital with neonatal (god forbid), then whereever she tells me to go, I will.
> 
> OH is doing well with this pregnancy - off and on for how spoiled I am though lol. Sometimes I don't move a muscle all night, and sometimes he tells me I have too (just for the shear exercise) go get things myself. Fortunately for him, this hasn't affected me too much.
> 
> All in all, 10 weeks in - feeling good.
> 
> I am very hopeful for you too - the Q10 seems like such an easy solution, I really pray that it works. I told my doc about how much I promoted the Q10 on this site and he laughs at me - he's happy that its finally getting more publicity. He also told me that they just concluded a new study for the effects for women's fertility and the results will be available in Jan. He did tell me that they found some 'remarkable' findings for women as well. Hope it helps you too

I am so happy that you and the babies are healthy! The tiredness won't last forever. You've got 2 in there so I would imagine that even the little things that happen during pregnancy are amplified. Just wait till they start kicking and you've got little feet all over the place! Lol


----------



## curlygurl

Hi Ladies, Just want to update, I had my lap yesterday. It was a 2 hour surgery my doctor found endometriosis pretty much everywhere! He told my husband that this is definitely why I keep miscarrying. I am so relieved he was able to remove all of it! I am very sore today, but very positive and excited to move forward, and hopefully pregnancy is not far away. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## xurfingers

curlygurl said:


> Hi Ladies, Just want to update, I had my lap yesterday. It was a 2 hour surgery my doctor found endometriosis pretty much everywhere! He told my husband that this is definitely why I keep miscarrying. I am so relieved he was able to remove all of it! I am very sore today, but very positive and excited to move forward, and hopefully pregnancy is not far away. I hope you are all doing well.

Curly, that is AWESOME news! Now the endo is gone and everything else will fall into place! I hope the soreness passes quickly so that you and the hubby can get to work! Lol


----------



## Evie10

Curly - that is fabulous news! Here's hoping for a good, speedy recovery so you can begin your new journey. Good luck hun!

BD - wow, 10 weeks already! Amazing... sounds like a phenomenal journey, and its nice that Xurf is around to share her experience with you, and us.

Have a good week ladies... its 5dpo for me and I'm still relatively calm. No crazy compulsion to POAS yet!


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> I'm feeling exhausted - I can't seem to get enough sleep. I can sleep for 9-10 hours a night, have an hour nap when I get home, and still be exhausted. I actually have even asked my doc about it bc I want to be tested for anemia - and she said 'wait' - I can't beleive that. However, I did convince another doc to give me that blood work so we will see (sad part is i haven't actually been able to find a lab that will do it on my time schedule).
> Otherwise, we're good. (Knock on wood) haven't had morning sickness or anything bad with aversions or cravings...so fairly happy about all this (as I yawn, lol).
> 
> Have my first true OB appointment coming up on Tuesday, so I will kind out what hospital I will be dealing with. My GP suggested two hospitals, both of which are more than an hour away - not impressive. However, since I know that I want a hospital with neonatal (god forbid), then whereever she tells me to go, I will.
> 
> OH is doing well with this pregnancy - off and on for how spoiled I am though lol. Sometimes I don't move a muscle all night, and sometimes he tells me I have too (just for the shear exercise) go get things myself. Fortunately for him, this hasn't affected me too much.
> 
> All in all, 10 weeks in - feeling good.
> 
> I am very hopeful for you too - the Q10 seems like such an easy solution, I really pray that it works. I told my doc about how much I promoted the Q10 on this site and he laughs at me - he's happy that its finally getting more publicity. He also told me that they just concluded a new study for the effects for women's fertility and the results will be available in Jan. He did tell me that they found some 'remarkable' findings for women as well. Hope it helps you too

BD, once you know more from your blood test, try to find an organic iron supplement, as it is easier for your body to absorb and there's no constipation or effect in going to the toilet.


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks everyone! Evie - yes, excited to know if i truly an iron deficient; but not sure how long it'll take to find out. Apparently I have to do two sets of tests for that - so in the mean time, I am just increasing the amount of iron i eat - rather than going the supplement route (too much iron = birth defects), so I am just ensuring that I calculate what I eat to roughly 80% of the DV and then the prenatals should take over the rest. I guess its hard to calculate how much I am taking in vs what the babies use off just one test. (In the meantime, an extra bowl of frosted mini-wheats daily = 50% of DV for iron and actually felt the benefits of it on Saturday, went the whole day without a nap lol)

Curly - nice to hear that you are better now - endo removed, recovering and with a super positive attitude. How are you feeling today? 

X - how is everything on your end? Plans progressing?

Evie - glad to hear there are no compulsions for POAS - can be very focusing to always be thinking and planning the next test. Here's hoping this month is the month that the test comes out with your BFP.


----------



## Evie10

I am so going mad!
Woke up this morning, and really wanted to POAS. Stood in the bathroom looking at the test, contemplating... should I, shouldn't I??
I didn't, though wasted probably a good 15 minutes umming and aahing... 
Think there's any chance of getting a realistic result at 8dpo (tomorrow)?


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> I am so going mad!
> Woke up this morning, and really wanted to POAS. Stood in the bathroom looking at the test, contemplating... should I, shouldn't I??
> I didn't, though wasted probably a good 15 minutes umming and aahing...
> Think there's any chance of getting a realistic result at 8dpo (tomorrow)?

Honey... You need to wait until 11dpo. Trust me, I have peed on waaay to many sticks. I know! Lol


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> I am so going mad!
> Woke up this morning, and really wanted to POAS. Stood in the bathroom looking at the test, contemplating... should I, shouldn't I??
> I didn't, though wasted probably a good 15 minutes umming and aahing...
> Think there's any chance of getting a realistic result at 8dpo (tomorrow)?
> 
> Honey... You need to wait until 11dpo. Trust me, I have peed on waaay to many sticks. I know! LolClick to expand...

Thanks... I know. I'm trying to laugh it off, but I am so impatient!

We're moving apartments and get the keys to our new place next Sat, 3 Nov. So excited but still have to get down to packing. I've also got DH's surprise party (which my folks are kindly letting me use their home for) the Saturday after we move, so I'm starting to stress a bit.

Enough about me, how are you Jeanie? How are you feeling? And how is your DH feeling? Hope he's doing okay as well. 
How is your bully? When are the pups due to make their grand entrance?


----------



## curlygurl

Evie - I agree wait a few more days...you can do it! 

Thanks for the well wishes. I am finally feeling back to myself today. I have been out of work since Friday. I am ready to go back to work tomorrow getting a little stir crazy. Most of the pain is gone, just very sore, it turns out they removed some endo from my diaphragm, and i have been a little out of breath so hopefully that will soon go away. I just cannot wait to start trying again. The doc said we could start having sex 7 days after the surgery, my surgery was mid cycle so I am hoping my ovulation got delayed and maybe this weekend will be lucky. I am pretty tired but I can definitely muster up some energy for that! 

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> I am so going mad!
> Woke up this morning, and really wanted to POAS. Stood in the bathroom looking at the test, contemplating... should I, shouldn't I??
> I didn't, though wasted probably a good 15 minutes umming and aahing...
> Think there's any chance of getting a realistic result at 8dpo (tomorrow)?
> 
> Honey... You need to wait until 11dpo. Trust me, I have peed on waaay to many sticks. I know! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I know. I'm trying to laugh it off, but I am so impatient!
> 
> We're moving apartments and get the keys to our new place next Sat, 3 Nov. So excited but still have to get down to packing. I've also got DH's surprise party (which my folks are kindly letting me use their home for) the Saturday after we move, so I'm starting to stress a bit.
> 
> Enough about me, how are you Jeanie? How are you feeling? And how is your DH feeling? Hope he's doing okay as well.
> How is your bully? When are the pups due to make their grand entrance?Click to expand...

Evie, Congrats on the new apartment! You will be so refreshed once you are moved in and settled and I'm sure your DH's surprise party will go off without a hitch! :winkwink: AFM, I am doing just fine. DH is fine. I have been using OPK's everyday to try and catch my body ovulating because this cycle is going to be roller coaster. So far, nothing yet. My bully , on the other hand, is getting fatter and fatter! LOL She is due December 1st... Will make a neat Christmas present for the boys... until we sell them LOL
Curly, sounds like all is going well! I am so glad. Sorry that you are still sore... it won't last much longer. There won't be anything holding you back now!


----------



## xurfingers

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies... UGH, guess what. I have been using an OPK everyday since the bleeding stopped. I used one last night before DH and I did the DEED and it was negative (which Is good because the doc told us to be careful this month in order to give my body time to recover from the mc). Well... I woke this morning and took an opk and it was positive. Dang it! Lol This is the same timing that got me pregnant last month. I'm very nervous! I hope this doesn't end badly... :(


----------



## curlygurl

I think you are ok - if it is meant to be it will be. Don't worry. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies... UGH, guess what. I have been using an OPK everyday since the bleeding stopped. I used one last night before DH and I did the DEED and it was negative (which Is good because the doc told us to be careful this month in order to give my body time to recover from the mc). Well... I woke this morning and took an opk and it was positive. Dang it! Lol This is the same timing that got me pregnant last month. I'm very nervous! I hope this doesn't end badly... :(

Try not to stress; if it does take, my logic is that your body was okay enough to allow that to happen. Have faith that whatever is meant to happen, will happen. You're strong and fabulous, and you'll be okay! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie... It's time to test! How are you doing? Have you poas yet? Best of luck :)


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie... It's time to test! How are you doing? Have you poas yet? Best of luck :)

Hey hun, been a shocker of a weekend....

Had sore boobs for about 5 days, so sore in fact, that I woke up from the pain when I rolled onto my tummy while asleep. 

I tested yesterday at work, and got the result 'Not pregnant'. AF should've been here by this morning, but isn't yet. Boobs are not sore anymore, so I figure its a matter of time. Maybe my natural cycle was messed about after the IUIs....

Will keep you updated. How are you?


----------



## Evie10

AF arrived today, 2 days late. Always had BFNs so knew this was going to happen.

IUI #3 begins this month!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> AF arrived today, 2 days late. Always had BFNs so knew this was going to happen.
> 
> IUI #3 begins this month!

Ugh, not again! I'm sorry Evie. I wish I had an answer for why this keeps happening. Try to keep your chin up and stay positive. I know it's hard to. In the end, when you have your baby, the journey will have been worth it! Are you starting your IUI this cycle? Like the next couple of days? I'm debating on whether we should try IUI again now that we know we can get pregnant. We could end up with multiples so it's kinda scary. AF, for me, isn't due until November 10th and it feels like I could start any minute. Really strange. Perhaps this cycle is going to be full of twists and turns.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today, 2 days late. Always had BFNs so knew this was going to happen.
> 
> IUI #3 begins this month!
> 
> Ugh, not again! I'm sorry Evie. I wish I had an answer for why this keeps happening. Try to keep your chin up and stay positive. I know it's hard to. In the end, when you have your baby, the journey will have been worth it! Are you starting your IUI this cycle? Like the next couple of days? I'm debating on whether we should try IUI again now that we know we can get pregnant. We could end up with multiples so it's kinda scary. AF, for me, isn't due until November 10th and it feels like I could start any minute. Really strange. Perhaps this cycle is going to be full of twists and turns.Click to expand...

Thank you my friend. I'm relieved that AF finally arrived as I knew it was coming, but couldn't for the life of me understand why it was late! 

I am starting the Gonal-F injections on Sunday. I was hesitant about another IUI cycle, especially after having a lovely, drug-free month, but hopefully under the new fertility specialist (same clinic) the outcome might be better. 

If I were you, I'd be thinking the exact same thing. Maybe have a conversation with a specialist who looks at male fertility. Now that you know you can conceive, maybe he/she can tell you about the chances of a successful pregnancy considering your DH's swimmers. It's brilliant that conception occurs, but we want it to stick! That's my 2 cents worth. I'd be reluctant to try IUI without more info, now that you both know you can conceive. 

Good luck with whatever you both decide. Try to be patient with your body until AF arrives. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived today, 2 days late. Always had BFNs so knew this was going to happen.
> 
> IUI #3 begins this month!
> 
> Ugh, not again! I'm sorry Evie. I wish I had an answer for why this keeps happening. Try to keep your chin up and stay positive. I know it's hard to. In the end, when you have your baby, the journey will have been worth it! Are you starting your IUI this cycle? Like the next couple of days? I'm debating on whether we should try IUI again now that we know we can get pregnant. We could end up with multiples so it's kinda scary. AF, for me, isn't due until November 10th and it feels like I could start any minute. Really strange. Perhaps this cycle is going to be full of twists and turns.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you my friend. I'm relieved that AF finally arrived as I knew it was coming, but couldn't for the life of me understand why it was late!
> 
> I am starting the Gonal-F injections on Sunday. I was hesitant about another IUI cycle, especially after having a lovely, drug-free month, but hopefully under the new fertility specialist (same clinic) the outcome might be better.
> 
> If I were you, I'd be thinking the exact same thing. Maybe have a conversation with a specialist who looks at male fertility. Now that you know you can conceive, maybe he/she can tell you about the chances of a successful pregnancy considering your DH's swimmers. It's brilliant that conception occurs, but we want it to stick! That's my 2 cents worth. I'd be reluctant to try IUI without more info, now that you both know you can conceive.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you both decide. Try to be patient with your body until AF arrives. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sunday! Wow, you weren't kidding! Lol. Hopefully this IUI cycle is your cycle and this new doctor is exactly what you've been waiting for! :)


----------



## xurfingers

I am 8dpo and I know I can't poas for at least 3 more days and it's killing me! I had some interesting 'pinching' like pains in my uterus yesterday and dull, achy like pains in the same spot today. Implantation or just aches and pains??? Regardless, it's really got the wheels turning! I've been doing a lot of reading on miscarriages. Half the doctors say to
wait. Half say it doesn't matter. I guess in my case, I wasn't that far along so there isn't much to recover from. Just wondering if there's another bean in there! ;)


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow Xurf - I really hope for your sake that there is another bean there, it would be so nice to have that BFP before the holidays = yet another reason to celebrate.

Evie - I can sympathize with you about being drug free and being hesitant about starting it all up. It's a strange feeling, but in the long run it will be worth it.

I can finally say - medication free!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: After 4 months of horomones (injections prior and then progesterone since), my body hopefully will start to relax and get use to no more medications.....I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> I am 8dpo and I know I can't poas for at least 3 more days and it's killing me! I had some interesting 'pinching' like pains in my uterus yesterday and dull, achy like pains in the same spot today. Implantation or just aches and pains??? Regardless, it's really got the wheels turning! I've been doing a lot of reading on miscarriages. Half the doctors say to
> wait. Half say it doesn't matter. I guess in my case, I wasn't that far along so there isn't much to recover from. Just wondering if there's another bean in there! ;)

I'm praying, and hoping, and praying some more for you!


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Wow Xurf - I really hope for your sake that there is another bean there, it would be so nice to have that BFP before the holidays = yet another reason to celebrate.
> 
> Evie - I can sympathize with you about being drug free and being hesitant about starting it all up. It's a strange feeling, but in the long run it will be worth it.
> 
> I can finally say - medication free!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: After 4 months of horomones (injections prior and then progesterone since), my body hopefully will start to relax and get use to no more medications.....I am so looking forward to that.

BD, you're at 12 weeks! Wow, so exciting. I can imagine how good it must feel to be drug-free! 

And thanks for the good wishes. We moved over this past weekend, and my body hurts from it. We had the removalists from hell, and we still had to do a ton of work ourselves. 

Anyhoo.... hope you all have a good week.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Wow Xurf - I really hope for your sake that there is another bean there, it would be so nice to have that BFP before the holidays = yet another reason to celebrate.
> 
> Evie - I can sympathize with you about being drug free and being hesitant about starting it all up. It's a strange feeling, but in the long run it will be worth it.
> 
> I can finally say - medication free!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: After 4 months of horomones (injections prior and then progesterone since), my body hopefully will start to relax and get use to no more medications.....I am so looking forward to that.
> 
> BD, you're at 12 weeks! Wow, so exciting. I can imagine how good it must feel to be drug-free!
> 
> And thanks for the good wishes. We moved over this past weekend, and my body hurts from it. We had the removalists from hell, and we still had to do a ton of work ourselves.
> 
> Anyhoo.... hope you all have a good week.Click to expand...

Bdown, only a couple more weeks until you find out the genders! I say, boy and girl ;) please post the u/s pictures for us. Hope all is well my dear.


----------



## xurfingers

Hello Ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Evie, I hope the moving went well and the surprise party for DH was awesome! 

Curlygirl, how are you doing now that surgery is a few weeks behind you? Are you going to be TTC again soon? How are you feeling 'down there' ?

BDown, thank you for the ' sticky bean' vibes you gave me the other day... I woke up this morning, 12dpo, to a :bfp: ! Whoo-hoo! :happydance: I am so delighted... and sooo terrified, all at the same time.


----------



## curlygurl

xurfingers said:


> Hello Ladies. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Evie, I hope the moving went well and the surprise party for DH was awesome!
> 
> Curlygirl, how are you doing now that surgery is a few weeks behind you? Are you going to be TTC again soon? How are you feeling 'down there' ?
> 
> BDown, thank you for the ' sticky bean' vibes you gave me the other day... I woke up this morning, 12dpo, to a :bfp: ! Whoo-hoo! :happydance: I am so delighted... and sooo terrified, all at the same time.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: Awesome news!!! :happydance:

Today is the first day I finally feel 100%...it only took 3 weeks, LOL!! We were able to start trying as soon as I felt up to it. It was a little uncomfortable but we managed to BD twice, I think around the right time, so I hopefully caught an eggy...we will see. I am now CD 33 (I am not really sure when I ovulated b/c of the surgery) and still no sign of AF - so I am hoping that is good news.

BD hope you are feeling good. 

Evie when is your next IUI?


----------



## Evie10

Jeanie, I am SOOOO happy for you! What a blessing! Stay positive and have lots of rest (let your boys all wait on you hand and foot, I say!). I'll be praying this is a sticky bean as well. How are you feeling?

Curly, glad you're feeling better and that its the start of your new journey; best of luck.

I'm okay, though I've never been this tired in my life. Moving the weekend before last, and DH's surprise party this weekend was overambitious! He was completely surprised though, so it was worth it. Thanks for asking Jeanie, you're a sweetheart for remembering.

I have another blood test tomorrow morning (Tuesday morning in Sydney), which is day 13. Based on previous IUI cycles, I will probably have the IUI on Thursday. I'll keep you all updated. Fingers crossed this one takes; I'm a bit worn out by the needles this cycle, and am even bruising this time, which didn't happen before. Trying to stay positive and hope for the best.

Have a lovely day; hope its a good week for us all. XO


----------



## Evie10

Quick update on me... I had another blood test today, and just got the result. So its another blood test and ultrasound tomorrow morning to check the follicle/s size.

Based on previous cycles, this probably means I will have the Ovidrel trigger tomorrow night and the IUI on Thursday. Hoping and praying this is successful!


----------



## curlygurl

Evie10 said:


> Quick update on me... I had another blood test today, and just got the result. So its another blood test and ultrasound tomorrow morning to check the follicle/s size.
> 
> Based on previous cycles, this probably means I will have the Ovidrel trigger tomorrow night and the IUI on Thursday. Hoping and praying this is successful!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Quick update on me... I had another blood test today, and just got the result. So its another blood test and ultrasound tomorrow morning to check the follicle/s size.
> 
> Based on previous cycles, this probably means I will have the Ovidrel trigger tomorrow night and the IUI on Thursday. Hoping and praying this is successful!
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Keeping you in my prayers. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Curly, really appreciate it; how are you doing? Feeling any different?

I had another blood test and ultrasound today. I have 3 follies (19mm on the left, 13.8mm & 14.3mm on the right). There's no indication of the LH surge yet, so the fertility specialist wants another blood test done tomorrow. Hopefully Friday is the day! I've never had more than 1 dominant follicle before, so I'm super hopeful that there's more of a chance. *Fingers and toes crossed*


----------



## BDownmommie

Hiya ladies - wow - what a week for you all.

Xurf - Congrats!!!! Yay

Evie - best of luck, I hope this is the cycle.

Curly - fingers, toes, from all three of us are crossed for us (lol)....

Sorry - i I have been away for a while with a small issue - sub chorionic hematoma - or bleeding at the placenta, for us non-doctors. Basically, I had blood pouring out of me last Monday and was scared as hell. So I went into the ER, the did some tests, did the US and found this out. The doc put me on bed rest for a week. 

So here I am, a week later - both babies happy and healthy...and finally well into the second trimester...


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Hiya ladies - wow - what a week for you all.
> 
> Xurf - Congrats!!!! Yay
> 
> Evie - best of luck, I hope this is the cycle.
> 
> Curly - fingers, toes, from all three of us are crossed for us (lol)....
> 
> Sorry - i I have been away for a while with a small issue - sub chorionic hematoma - or bleeding at the placenta, for us non-doctors. Basically, I had blood pouring out of me last Monday and was scared as hell. So I went into the ER, the did some tests, did the US and found this out. The doc put me on bed rest for a week.
> 
> So here I am, a week later - both babies happy and healthy...and finally well into the second trimester...

BD, so sorry to hear of your issue; glad its all okay now. My sister-in-law had the same thing with her twins, and they were both born beautifully healthy and full-term! Hope the rest did you good, and all of you are doing well. 

Thanks for the good luck; I am on day 15 now, and had another blood test this morning. My E2 was only 559 yesterday; hopefully its higher today so I can trigger tonight. Hoping my 2 smaller follies also mature and I have a better chance this cycle. DH and I have both been on CoQ10 (thanks to you) and I'm hoping it's the game changer for us!

UPDATE: Just got the call from the clinic; tomorrow it is. E2 is up so I'll be triggering tonight for tomorrow.


----------



## BDownmommie

Evie - hope today is the day for you then....best of luck....I really really hope it works for you.

And thank you - last week was stressful, but feeling much better now.


----------



## BDownmommie

Is it done? How do you feel?


----------



## Evie10

Thanks BDown!

Feeling pretty good, and DH's sperm sample was brilliant, 141 mil/g. Hope to feel ok enough to :sex: tonight & tomorrow.

I have two Pregnyl 2500 shots in the 2ww, on 20 Nov & 24 Nov. Beta blood test is booked in for 3 Dec.

Just praying really hard now. Thanks so much for your support. Really appreciate it BDown! :friends:


----------



## BDownmommie

You are very welcome - I sincerely hope that this cycle works. It would be such a blessing to have the news prior to the holidays that you will get a wonderful bundle (or more, like my case lol) of joy next year - you definately deserve it.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Evie10

Thanks so much BDown! How are you doing btw? Any updates?

I'm okay; had shocking cramping on Saturday but I'm better now. I have my 1st (huge) Pregnyl shot tomorrow, and the 2nd on Saturday. 14 days to go til the blood test....


----------



## Evie10

Xurf/ Jeanie... how are you doing? You've been very quiet and I'm hopeful that's a good thing. If you have a sec, let us know how you are. :hugs:


----------



## curlygurl

Having good thoughts for you Evie. I hope this is your month. Have you read this book called making babies? The only reason I mention is because they break down each phase and give you tips on what to eat, and some relaxatioin techniques for each phase of your cycle its pretty interesting. If you haven't read it I will try to find some helpful tips for you for this stage of your cycle. 

AFM - AF just came today. I am ready to start my first cycle without endo - hopefully this makes all the difference. Can't wait to Ovulate! LOL! 

BD glad you are doing good! Alot of my friends said the second trimester was the best...


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> Having good thoughts for you Evie. I hope this is your month. Have you read this book called making babies? The only reason I mention is because they break down each phase and give you tips on what to eat, and some relaxatioin techniques for each phase of your cycle its pretty interesting. If you haven't read it I will try to find some helpful tips for you for this stage of your cycle.
> 
> AFM - AF just came today. I am ready to start my first cycle without endo - hopefully this makes all the difference. Can't wait to Ovulate! LOL!
> 
> BD glad you are doing good! Alot of my friends said the second trimester was the best...


Thanks Curly; no, I haven't read Making Babies, but if there's anything brief you can share, that would be wonderful. Thanks for thinking of me.

Wow, you must be very excited about this cycle. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Enjoy yourself! :wink:


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks all - hope everyone is doing well - can't wait to hear the results from the next round of POAS!!

As for me / us - definately starting to get better. Yesterday was the first day I debated about whether or not I should nap - lol, nap won the decision. Otherwise, just plugging along - waiting with baited breath to feel that first 'for real' kick or movement. I've definately felt somethings, but hopefully in the next week or so, it will become more obvious.


----------



## curlygurl

Evie10 said:


> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Having good thoughts for you Evie. I hope this is your month. Have you read this book called making babies? The only reason I mention is because they break down each phase and give you tips on what to eat, and some relaxatioin techniques for each phase of your cycle its pretty interesting. If you haven't read it I will try to find some helpful tips for you for this stage of your cycle.
> 
> AFM - AF just came today. I am ready to start my first cycle without endo - hopefully this makes all the difference. Can't wait to Ovulate! LOL!
> 
> BD glad you are doing good! Alot of my friends said the second trimester was the best...
> 
> 
> Thanks Curly; no, I haven't read Making Babies, but if there's anything brief you can share, that would be wonderful. Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> Wow, you must be very excited about this cycle. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Enjoy yourself! :wink:Click to expand...

Ok so right now you would be what the book calls Phase 4 Potential Implantation. The book suggests eating a lot of pineapple, and to eat plenty of warming foods and avoid cold, raw foods - or balance them, if you have a salad warm it up by having soup or a baked potato, etc. It also says to limit processed foods, refined sugar, alcohol, and coffee, and to increase your fiber intake. The book suggests what they call a "warm hands" massage as follows:
lie on your back with pillow under knees
place hands directly over your pelvis/lower abdomen
take slow deep breaths, imagine the breath moving into and through your hands feel your hands move as your breath moves your body
Continue for 5 minutes.

Hope this helps! :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

curlygurl said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curlygurl said:
> 
> 
> Having good thoughts for you Evie. I hope this is your month. Have you read this book called making babies? The only reason I mention is because they break down each phase and give you tips on what to eat, and some relaxatioin techniques for each phase of your cycle its pretty interesting. If you haven't read it I will try to find some helpful tips for you for this stage of your cycle.
> 
> AFM - AF just came today. I am ready to start my first cycle without endo - hopefully this makes all the difference. Can't wait to Ovulate! LOL!
> 
> BD glad you are doing good! Alot of my friends said the second trimester was the best...
> 
> 
> Thanks Curly; no, I haven't read Making Babies, but if there's anything brief you can share, that would be wonderful. Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> Wow, you must be very excited about this cycle. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Enjoy yourself! :wink:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so right now you would be what the book calls Phase 4 Potential Implantation. The book suggests eating a lot of pineapple, and to eat plenty of warming foods and avoid cold, raw foods - or balance them, if you have a salad warm it up by having soup or a baked potato, etc. It also says to limit processed foods, refined sugar, alcohol, and coffee, and to increase your fiber intake. The book suggests what they call a "warm hands" massage as follows:
> lie on your back with pillow under knees
> place hands directly over your pelvis/lower abdomen
> take slow deep breaths, imagine the breath moving into and through your hands feel your hands move as your breath moves your body
> Continue for 5 minutes.
> 
> Hope this helps! :hugs:Click to expand...

That's wonderful of you to have shared Curly! Thank you very much. Will try the massage tonight. And will stick to warm food for sure now. Have been doing so except for fruit, come to think of it.

Have been feeling twinges, not pain as such. Knowing me, its probably all in my head though. 

BD, hope your 2nd trimester is smooth and as enjoyable as possible! Let us know when you do feel movement; I've never been pregnant and would love to learn from whatever you're willing to share.


----------



## Evie10

Update from me ladies...

Yesterday, I had stabbing-type pains in my abdomen, on the right side. It was constant, and only became intense for a few moments here and there. It was manageable, but noticeable for most of the day. Was totally exhausted when I got home, and slept on the couch for 2.5 hours (not usual for me). 

Today, I've got the pains again. 

I called the fertility nurses hotline to check if it could be a cyst, and she said to go to emergency if it gets really bad (not exactly the answer I was looking for). Guess I'll have to just wait and see... I'm hopeful it could be implantation. :-k

Hope you are all doing well. 

Noticed there's been no word from Xurfingers yet... starting to get a bit worried about her.


----------



## Evie10

Evie10 said:


> Update from me ladies...
> 
> Yesterday, I had stabbing-type pains in my abdomen, on the right side. It was constant, and only became intense for a few moments here and there. It was manageable, but noticeable for most of the day. Was totally exhausted when I got home, and slept on the couch for 2.5 hours (not usual for me).
> 
> Today, I've got the pains again.
> 
> I called the fertility nurses hotline to check if it could be a cyst, and she said to go to emergency if it gets really bad (not exactly the answer I was looking for). Guess I'll have to just wait and see... I'm hopeful it could be implantation. :-k
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Noticed there's been no word from Xurfingers yet... starting to get a bit worried about her.

Hi everyone,

I've heard from Xurf via PM; she's just laying low for a while.


----------



## BDownmommie

Evie - any update?


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Evie - any update?

Hi BDown, how are you and the little ones? It's so exciting seeing the weeks go up in number for you. :thumbup:

I'm okay, still feeling very tired and have been falling asleep on the couch around 7pm each night.

Today is 12dpiui and I've been using FRERs each day since Monday to watch the Pregnyl leave my system. There's still a strong line and not much difference between yesterday's and today's tests. I am booked in for my blood test on Monday, 3 Dec. It already feels like this 2WW is dragging on forever. I'm still hopeful but terrified I'm going to have only 1 line on the FRER by the weekend. Will just have to hope for the best.

Thanks for checking in; I promise you let you know what happens, either way.


----------



## Mrs KD

Hello all, I am also going for my third IUI..starting with injectables this week. have had 2 IUI's earlier and both ended as chemical..i was so devastated and have lost all hopes and i am not able to convince myself anymore...this would be my last try before i go for laproscopy to remove all those cysts which may be responsible for all this....
i need buddies who faced the same situation and got a :bfp: in the end.
The wait is real killing....:sad2:


----------



## BDownmommie

Mrs KD said:


> Hello all, I am also going for my third IUI..starting with injectables this week. have had 2 IUI's earlier and both ended as chemical..i was so devastated and have lost all hopes and i am not able to convince myself anymore...this would be my last try before i go for laproscopy to remove all those cysts which may be responsible for all this....
> i need buddies who faced the same situation and got a :bfp: in the end.
> The wait is real killing....:sad2:

 Well, we are certainly here for support....taking everything one day at a time and hopefully, with a little luck we all get our BFP's and then our little miracles.

Evie - keep positive, it's worth the wait. I know its hard, but you've been through a lot waiting for this and all good things come to those who wait. Be patient my dear.

As for me, things are good. I finally have had a day where I don't need a nap straight after work!!! lol Belly is DEFINATELY showing now - I guess eh? Four months in with two little ones - yup, for sure showing. Doesn't help that I feel I am eating all the time - feel like, heck - I am. lol


----------



## Evie10

Just a quick update from me ladies...Had my blood test yesterday and this cycle has also been unsuccessful. Awaiting AF.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## BDownmommie

Im so sorry to read that Evie.


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Im so sorry to read that Evie.

Thank you BDown; as always I truly appreciate your support.

I've just started IUI cycle #4...here's hoping! 
XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Sincerely, best of luck. I am really routing for you - you deserve this.


----------



## xurfingers

Hello everyone. It's been awhile, my apologies. Just wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays and to remind us gals who are struggling with infertility that we still have many, many things to be thankful for. And although a baby bump would make a wonderful Christmas surprise, we still have family, friends, and each other to fill our hearts :)


----------



## BDownmommie

And happy Holidays to you too Xurf - how are things?


----------



## Evie10

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Just a quick update... I have IUI #4 tomorrow. Its the last one for us. If this is unsuccessful as well, we'll have a break then consider IVF next year. Hopefully it won't be required. 

If everyone gets busy in the lead up to the festive season and there's no time for updates, I'd like to wish you all a peaceful, happy Christmas and New Year. Thank you for your support and friendship this year. Lots of love to you and your families.... XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Same to you Evie, really wishing you the best for the next year and for your family. I am sure you have had a difficult season of trying, but your time will come, I can feel it.

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays - and enjoy every minute of time off.


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Same to you Evie, really wishing you the best for the next year and for your family. I am sure you have had a difficult season of trying, but your time will come, I can feel it.
> 
> Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays - and enjoy every minute of time off.

Thanks so much Bdown! Had the IUI yesterday and it went well. The least uncomfortable one to date. DH's washed sample was good too, 102 million, so let's hope the New Year starts on a high... blood test is booked for 4 Jan.

Hope you and your DH enjoy your last festive season alone before the bubbas arrive. Looking forward to hearing all about it in Jan. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Hello, Ladies! I'm glad that everyone is doing well and enjoying the Holidays. It's been such a busy month, a wonderfully joyous busy month! The wedding was wonderful and we have been so blessed this holiday season. Now it's time to once again focus on a baby! I am currently 1 dpo and due to test on January 9th. Evie, I see that you are having a blood test on Jan. 4th! Best of luck to you. My birthday is the day before so my birthday wish will be for you!!! I have missed you, my girls, so much! We need to be close again :)


----------



## Evie10

Happy New Year ladies! Hope you are all well. 
I am due to test tomorrow morning but think its another unsuccessful cycle. Feeling pretty crappy today...will keep you all posted once I know for sure.
Wishing you all a blessed, happy year ahead. XO


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Hello, Ladies! I'm glad that everyone is doing well and enjoying the Holidays. It's been such a busy month, a wonderfully joyous busy month! The wedding was wonderful and we have been so blessed this holiday season. Now it's time to once again focus on a baby! I am currently 1 dpo and due to test on January 9th. Evie, I see that you are having a blood test on Jan. 4th! Best of luck to you. My birthday is the day before so my birthday wish will be for you!!! I have missed you, my girls, so much! We need to be close again :)

Happy, happy birthday to you my amazing friend! Wishing you all that you dream of. Lots of love!:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hello, Ladies! I'm glad that everyone is doing well and enjoying the Holidays. It's been such a busy month, a wonderfully joyous busy month! The wedding was wonderful and we have been so blessed this holiday season. Now it's time to once again focus on a baby! I am currently 1 dpo and due to test on January 9th. Evie, I see that you are having a blood test on Jan. 4th! Best of luck to you. My birthday is the day before so my birthday wish will be for you!!! I have missed you, my girls, so much! We need to be close again :)
> 
> Happy, happy birthday to you my amazing friend! Wishing you all that you dream of. Lots of love!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Evie. Wishing you a beautiful beginning to this new year :) Thank you for the Happy Birthday. It's a blessing to be a year older... It's not so good for the baby making progress LOL. I figure we will try the rest of this year then I think the responsible thing to do would be to stop. I don't wanna risk complications. As for you, I am hoping that you are wrong about AF coming. Is your new fertility specialist offering any explanations as to why IUI cycles continue to fail? It really doesn't make sense because you have not been diagnosed with anything??? Don't give up. Try some natural cycles. Lots of love <3


----------



## BDownmommie

Goodmorning all - Evie - best of luck today, I hope there is excitement in your household this morning as you test. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Congrats on the wedding xurf - happy to hear it all went well.

Update for me - we had the anatomy scan last wednesday and I found out that we will be on team pink - 2 healthy and very active babies girls for us!!


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Goodmorning all - Evie - best of luck today, I hope there is excitement in your household this morning as you test. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Congrats on the wedding xurf - happy to hear it all went well.
> 
> Update for me - we had the anatomy scan last wednesday and I found out that we will be on team pink - 2 healthy and very active babies girls for us!!

Oh goodness! 2 girls! Whew! You are going to have your hands full. LOL Congratulations! It's much more fun to buy for girls though. Everything is so cute and frilly :) Have you started shopping yet?


----------



## BDownmommie

We hae only bought the crib and travel crib - MIL has bought other stuff for us so far. We wanted to get through christmas first, then worry about this stuff. I think I am off to Sears today to buy the change table and such...


----------



## Evie10

BDown, huuuuge congrats! Two beautiful girls...how exciting... I am thrilled for you! 

I still had some Pregnyl in my system so I have to retest on 8 Jan, but its a BFN again for us. I am really angry at some the things that happened this cycle and will be formally complaining to the Fertility clinic. 

We've decided to have couple of months off of fertility treatments, and then speak with a FS at Genea in Sydney, who are world-leaders. They are more expensive but their success rates are better and reviews are great.

Fingers crossed for a better new year!
XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Evie - I hope you can keep your spirits up until testing on the 8th - and that that will come out successful. Mind if i ask - what happened this cycle that makes you want to complain? (If it's none of our business, then dont respond).


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> BDown, huuuuge congrats! Two beautiful girls...how exciting... I am thrilled for you!
> 
> I still had some Pregnyl in my system so I have to retest on 8 Jan, but its a BFN again for us. I am really angry at some the things that happened this cycle and will be formally complaining to the Fertility clinic.
> 
> We've decided to have couple of months off of fertility treatments, and then speak with a FS at Genea in Sydney, who are world-leaders. They are more expensive but their success rates are better and reviews are great.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a better new year!
> XO

Oh my. Please explain. Did they IUI too early or too late in your opinion? They must have really done something out of sorts for you to be upset. I am sorry that this IUI didn't work. So discouraging. I am sending you hugs my friend. I will be testing in a few days. I feel signs of AF. Here we go again... Ugh!


----------



## Evie10

Happy to share..it's just a series of bad service overall. In a nutshell this is what happened.....

I changed FS to a more experienced Dr, and one willing to work at my comfort level. The 1st FS was lovely, but I felt she was pushing me towards IVF after 2 failed IUIs.

Both DH and I loved the new FS, and IUI#3 went well until I called the FS's rooms to ask a question during my 2WW. His receptionist told me that he'd had a serious bike accident and was out of action until further notice. Another senior FS would be looking after all his patients until he was back. I was disappointed that the clinic didn't have the decency to inform me about this, but went along with the rest of cycle, feeling hopeful but anxious. When #3 failed, a fertility nurse called me, not the FS as the clinic promises. 

DH and I discussed a last IUI effort, #4, and I had to call the clinic to ask for the covering FS to call me to discuss. He did call me back and said he was happy to sign off another cycle to be done as per the last one. And so began cycle #4....

The cycle was normal until my first blood test. The FS decided to up my dose of Gonal F from 50ml to 75ml as he thought my response to the drugs was abit slow. I followed the instructions he passed on via a nurse, though I was apprehensive as in previous cycles, my body started with a slow reaction, then my levels spiked before ovulation. Now, in retrospect, I wonder if he looked at my file or just changed my dose based on that individual blood test result.

What happened next, is when I got really angry. After 2 days on the higher dose, I had another blood test and ultrasound. Well, lo and behold, I had 6 largish follicles, 3 all around 16mm, and 3 around 14. The nurse who did the ultrasound told me the cycle was likely to be cancelled, as they wouldn't do an IUI due to the chance of multiples. The other option was to change to IVF but as they do egg collections on only 2 days each week, I wouldn't be ready before they closed for Xmas. I was so angry that the FS upped the dose to cause this, and the that the nurse tells me all of this, without consulting the FS. The financial cost was also weighing on us, as we'd still have to pay for a cancelled cycle. 

I triggered 2 days later as per the FS's advice, and had the IUI the day after. DH's spun sample was awesome, and I chose to focus on being positive for the rest of the cycle. The nurse who did the actual IUI was very sweet but again, wasn't very cluey after the procedure. I asked for Pregnyl (luteal support injections) as per the previous cycles, and the nurse said there wasn't an instruction from the FS about this. She looked at my file, then said, "I don't see why it'd be any different this cycle," so gave me the same Pregnyl dose I had for the previous cycle. Again, didn't check with the FS for confirmation. She said to take the injections on the same days (ie. 4dpIUI and 8dpIUI) as my last cycle. She wrote down the dates and when I got home and looked at them, she had written the wrong dates! Lucky I can count huh?! 

The next thing that p*ssed me off was when I had an allergic reaction to something I ate late one night, and my fingers on my left hand swelled to the point of pain. I looked like the incredible Hulk had possessed my hand! I was away on holiday at a coastal town, about 2 hours away from a hospital, so I called the emergency FS on call. He of course, didn't answer either of my calls, or return my text. This had happened to me once before, but I had to take a antihistamine, which I googled you can't have when pregnant. I slept with my hand in a bucket of ice and thankfully was fine the next day.

Last but not least was when I turned up for my beta blood test appointment on 3 Jan as advised by the nurse, only to be to told I was actually booked in for 4 Jan! They did the test anyway as I was so annoyed. 

I got the negative result over the phone, delivered to me again by a nurse, not the FS. They booked me in for another blood test on 8 Jan as they said I still had a small amount of Pregnyl in my system. The FS hasn't bothered to call me either.

So that my friends is why I am complaining.... All up we have spent well over $5000 and that's expensive for flippant service. 

Enough about me, how are you all doing? BDown, how are you and your girls? Xurf, have you tested yet? Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope it's your BFP, and you get the amazing start to the year you deserve.

:hugs::kiss: to you all!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie, WOW! I totally see why you are upset and are switching FS again. That really was my biggest complaint regarding our only IUI attempt.... aside from the side effects of the fertility drugs. Everything was so impersonal. You are just a charge and a chart! I really hope that this new FS is a GODSEND! It truly baffles my mind and breaks my heart that you are going through this. So, have you decided to continue IUI cyles with the new FS or are you waiting awhile to recover financially( trying naturally in the mean time)?
Remember that I will always be here to listen. I still feel terrible about being so distant through the holidays but I was just so overwhelmed with everything going on in my life that 'time' got away from me. I want to thank you for being so supportive these past months and for caring about my well being and for the BFP wishes. As i said before, my husband and I decided to start trying again after the wedding. I am 11dpo and decided to sneak in a test or 2.. or 3, or 4! Three tests were digital and the the 4th was a First Response early pregnancy test(POAS). All four tests were Positive. I am truly worried SICK, just hoping this one sticks! According to my dates, implantation should have started January 1st. Implantation takes 5-7 days(according to GOOGLE) so I am anxiously waiting until AF is past due. Most early miscarriages happen during this time so...I just pray that God sees fit to grant us a miracle. I am happy and excited but scared... but most of all sad, because I soooo wanted this for you Evie. Lots of Love. Your friend, Jeanie


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie, WOW! I totally see why you are upset and are switching FS again. That really was my biggest complaint regarding our only IUI attempt.... aside from the side effects of the fertility drugs. Everything was so impersonal. You are just a charge and a chart! I really hope that this new FS is a GODSEND! It truly baffles my mind and breaks my heart that you are going through this. So, have you decided to continue IUI cyles with the new FS or are you waiting awhile to recover financially( trying naturally in the mean time)?
> Remember that I will always be here to listen. I still feel terrible about being so distant through the holidays but I was just so overwhelmed with everything going on in my life that 'time' got away from me. I want to thank you for being so supportive these past months and for caring about my well being and for the BFP wishes. As i said before, my husband and I decided to start trying again after the wedding. I am 11dpo and decided to sneak in a test or 2.. or 3, or 4! Three tests were digital and the the 4th was a First Response early pregnancy test(POAS). All four tests were Positive. I am truly worried SICK, just hoping this one sticks! According to my dates, implantation should have started January 1st. Implantation takes 5-7 days(according to GOOGLE) so I am anxiously waiting until AF is past due. Most early miscarriages happen during this time so...I just pray that God sees fit to grant us a miracle. I am happy and excited but scared... but most of all sad, because I soooo wanted this for you Evie. Lots of Love. Your friend, Jeanie

Thank you Jeanie! You're a beautiful human being. I'll be praying for you every day that this cycle brings you your baby. 

I'm okay, starting to get over the disappointment and anger. We've just made an appointment with the new FS on 23 Jan. We'll wait to see what she says and possibly look at starting IVF in March. We'll try naturally until then but I have a gut feeling there may be something wrong with my eggs. Guess we'll have to wait and see. 

In the meantime, I am going to work on what I can control with my health. I can afford to lose a little weight (I'm not overweight but am not happy with the extra weight I put on last year) so I'm starting to go to the gym before work each morning. Hopefully that'll also help me manage my stress from work and well, just life. 

I hope you're not too worried... trust your body, look after yourself and pray! Things are looking good so find hope in that. I'm here whenever you need, even if only to share your worries. XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Hello Ladies - Evie that sounds horrible, definately bad service given to you at that clinic. I can see why you would be complaining - I certainly would be too. It's too bad you couldn't use my clinic here in toronto (not bragging) but they were almost the complete opposite of what your people's personality were - and to this day, still remember me and certain personal (non fertility type) issues. Dr. Bentov = will never be able to say more wonderful things about him and his team.

Well, I hope the new place works for you and that you get the reassurance and help you need to make this work. You've been through enough trying that it just has to happen.

Xurf - i will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hoping that this lil bean sticks for you - that would be wonderful to start the year off.

As for me (us), me and the girls are doing well. The anatomy scan came back clear and all is healthy. The girls are moving like crazy and now I am finally able to feel them from the exterior. So happy about that, OH isn't - he can't feel it yet (always bad timing), but is eagerly awaiting.


----------



## xurfingers

Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi there! Im on cycle day 12 today and my IUI is tomorrow at 11:30 am. I used Letrozole and then Follistim injections. My FS on Monday showed 2 follies, 19.9 on the left and 21.1 on the left. I triggered Monday night. My first IUI ended with a BNF on Christmas day :( Feel free to ask me any questions you have as I am a couple days ahead! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## BDownmommie

xurfingers said:


> Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing

Agreed = hope that this is a great sign for the year to come!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing

Beta results are back. Doctor said I was 12dpo yesterday. I was a couple days ahead I thought. Anyway, my beta is low again. 21. Shitty! I really am about to quit trying. It's hard to be positive right now knowing that I will probably miscarry again. Unbelievable


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing
> 
> Beta results are back. Doctor said I was 12dpo yesterday. I was a couple days ahead I thought. Anyway, my beta is low again. 21. Shitty! I really am about to quit trying. It's hard to be positive right now knowing that I will probably miscarry again. UnbelievableClick to expand...

Oh Jeanie, I am so, so sorry. Is there any chance that this cycle could still have a positive outcome?


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing
> 
> Beta results are back. Doctor said I was 12dpo yesterday. I was a couple days ahead I thought. Anyway, my beta is low again. 21. Shitty! I really am about to quit trying. It's hard to be positive right now knowing that I will probably miscarry again. UnbelievableClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Jeanie, I am so, so sorry. Is there any chance that this cycle could still have a positive outcome?Click to expand...

My obstetrician wants blood work every two days to see if the numbers are doubling properly. I will have the second test results on Friday so I guess there is still a chance... But I'm really not optimistic. All I can think about is the dred of the miscarriage starting. Awful. I called the FS that we went to this past October and told him the situation. He wants me to come in for a reoccurring loss evaluation. Basically they check uterus, etc., and to check my thyroid and for early diabetes. Maybe something will turn up. We shall see... If I lose this pregnancy.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. Went to the doctor for beta numbers today. I will get the results back tomorrow afternoon. I took another pregnancy test today now that AF is officially late. The line is much darker than previous lines so I'm hoping that's a sign that the baby is growing
> 
> Beta results are back. Doctor said I was 12dpo yesterday. I was a couple days ahead I thought. Anyway, my beta is low again. 21. Shitty! I really am about to quit trying. It's hard to be positive right now knowing that I will probably miscarry again. UnbelievableClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Jeanie, I am so, so sorry. Is there any chance that this cycle could still have a positive outcome?Click to expand...
> 
> My obstetrician wants blood work every two days to see if the numbers are doubling properly. I will have the second test results on Friday so I guess there is still a chance... But I'm really not optimistic. All I can think about is the dred of the miscarriage starting. Awful. I called the FS that we went to this past October and told him the situation. He wants me to come in for a reoccurring loss evaluation. Basically they check uterus, etc., and to check my thyroid and for early diabetes. Maybe something will turn up. We shall see... If I lose this pregnancy.Click to expand...

I can only imagine the angst you are feeling. Please still hope for the best but try to prepare for the worst, I guess. I am praying for you. I wish you strength my friend.


----------



## 2mommiesCT

Hi curleygurl.

The same thing happened to me. BFP right away and then lots of cramps and Progesterone dropped down to nothing and I had chemical. it Sucked!! We were too surprised to be that excited but it was a big let down. We are on CD12 of IUI #2, just waiting for LH surge any day now. Good Luck :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Well xurf - I am going to keep my fingers crossed for you. There is still a chance - until it is definately a no, there's always a chance that bean will stick. I am sending you much baby dust and love.


----------



## Evie10

Hi Jeanie,
Just want to let you know I'm thinking of you, and wishing you all the luck and good fortune in the world for today. I pray its a positive outcome. 
Lots of love!
:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Just an update... My doctor called me yesterday with the results of my last blood test. She said my beta levels doubled like they were supposed to so she thinks that I was just super early testing my beta levels the first time. I have another blood test on Monday because she doesn't see the need or urgency at this point to do a blood test every other day- which is reassurring!


----------



## xurfingers

According to my dates, I tested faint positive just 6 days after implantation. I had my first beta level taken 2 days later. So, a total of 8 days pregnant. My levels are where they need to be. It is really misleading when you research on the internet. A woman can say her levels were a certain number on a certain day but the only information you can really trust are the IVF ladies. They know exactly when they were implanted. Naturally occurring pregnancies are BEST GUESS, because there is no way to know for sure when their baby implanted... so take it with a grain of salt. I hope this helps someone who reads this post in the future.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Could you tell me more about Beta Levels? What is this really? My doctor has never tested this (I dont think). When I do IUI, I go in a week leter for progesterone levels but thats it. Should I be asking for the Beta testing?


----------



## xurfingers

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Could you tell me more about Beta Levels? What is this really? My doctor has never tested this (I dont think). When I do IUI, I go in a week leter for progesterone levels but thats it. Should I be asking for the Beta testing?

Sure. Beta is basically the amount of HCG hormone that is found in your blood. It is produced once the fertilized egg begins to implant. The amount of HCG typically should double every 48-72 hours. Doctors use these numbers to assess whether a pregnancy is progressing normally or worth concern or closer monitoring. My beta was tested to confirm pregnancy because I was testing positive at home but tested negative at the doctors office. I also miscarried this past October so my doctor wanted to get levels on me right away.


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> DesiGirlTTC said:
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about Beta Levels? What is this really? My doctor has never tested this (I dont think). When I do IUI, I go in a week leter for progesterone levels but thats it. Should I be asking for the Beta testing?
> 
> Sure. Beta is basically the amount of HCG hormone that is found in your blood. It is produced once the fertilized egg begins to implant. The amount of HCG typically should double every 48-72 hours. Doctors use these numbers to assess whether a pregnancy is progressing normally or worth concern or closer monitoring. My beta was tested to confirm pregnancy because I was testing positive at home but tested negative at the doctors office. I also miscarried this past October so my doctor wanted to get levels on me right away.Click to expand...

As far as IUI, fertility specialist differ. At the office I went to back in August , you had to test positive with a urine test 
before they sent you for a blood (beta) level test. Evie10 's clinic automatically sends you for a blood test at 14dpiui. I think once you get your bfp, your doctor will confirm with a blood test.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesiGirlTTC said:
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about Beta Levels? What is this really? My doctor has never tested this (I dont think). When I do IUI, I go in a week leter for progesterone levels but thats it. Should I be asking for the Beta testing?
> 
> Sure. Beta is basically the amount of HCG hormone that is found in your blood. It is produced once the fertilized egg begins to implant. The amount of HCG typically should double every 48-72 hours. Doctors use these numbers to assess whether a pregnancy is progressing normally or worth concern or closer monitoring. My beta was tested to confirm pregnancy because I was testing positive at home but tested negative at the doctors office. I also miscarried this past October so my doctor wanted to get levels on me right away.Click to expand...
> 
> As far as IUI, fertility specialist differ. At the office I went to back in August , you had to test positive with a urine test
> before they sent you for a blood (beta) level test. Evie10 's clinic automatically sends you for a blood test at 14dpiui. I think once you get your bfp, your doctor will confirm with a blood test.Click to expand...

WOOHOO! So thrilled for you. Praying this sticks!! God bless you Jeanie. 
Lots of love, Evie


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesiGirlTTC said:
> 
> 
> Could you tell me more about Beta Levels? What is this really? My doctor has never tested this (I dont think). When I do IUI, I go in a week leter for progesterone levels but thats it. Should I be asking for the Beta testing?
> 
> Sure. Beta is basically the amount of HCG hormone that is found in your blood. It is produced once the fertilized egg begins to implant. The amount of HCG typically should double every 48-72 hours. Doctors use these numbers to assess whether a pregnancy is progressing normally or worth concern or closer monitoring. My beta was tested to confirm pregnancy because I was testing positive at home but tested negative at the doctors office. I also miscarried this past October so my doctor wanted to get levels on me right away.Click to expand...
> 
> As far as IUI, fertility specialist differ. At the office I went to back in August , you had to test positive with a urine test
> before they sent you for a blood (beta) level test. Evie10 's clinic automatically sends you for a blood test at 14dpiui. I think once you get your bfp, your doctor will confirm with a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> WOOHOO! So thrilled for you. Praying this sticks!! God bless you Jeanie.
> Lots of love, EvieClick to expand...

Aw! Thank you, Evie! You are just the best friend ever! How have you been.? Any decision yet as to how you are going to proceed? I really can't bare the idea of you giving up. I know that the disappointment has been weighing you down. Have you regrouped your thoughts and focus yet? I will be always be here to help see you through!


----------



## Evie10

WOOHOO! So thrilled for you. Praying this sticks!! God bless you Jeanie. 
Lots of love, Evie[/QUOTE]

Aw! Thank you, Evie! You are just the best friend ever! How have you been.? Any decision yet as to how you are going to proceed? I really can't bare the idea of you giving up. I know that the disappointment has been weighing you down. Have you regrouped your thoughts and focus yet? I will be always be here to help see you through![/QUOTE]

Hi Jeanie, hope you are still feeling and doing well. I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

I'm okay, back at work after 2 weeks off. My sister and bro-in-law have left Sydney and gone back to South Africa, and it's strange to be adjusting to life without them again. 

We're not giving up, don't worry, though there are some pretty low periods for me. We're trying naturally this month and probably next as well. We have our 1st consultation with the new FS next Wed, 23/01. We'll see what she says, but I'm guessing the next step for us if we're unsuccessful naturally, is IVF. I'm okay with that now, though I wasn't last year. My responses to the injectables were generally quite good in terms of development of follicles, so hopefully the quality is okay as well. 

I've started eating super healthy, and am severely limiting caffeine, sodas and sugar-products. Still on daily pre-conception vitamins, CoQ10, Vit D (I'm deficient), and organic iron during AF. DH is taking a male pre-conception vitamin, tons of CoQ10, Vit D and Vit C. So far I've lost 1.5kg/3lbs. Small steps but okay considering I haven't starting going to the gym yet. 

Keep me updated okay? XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - Eviem those are some great steps to take. Every little bit helps - and I had a nice little chuckle with the Q10, glad to see that this is still in the regime.

Xurf - yay = such good positive news. I too am hoping this one sticks for you. Best of luck and keep us posted on any news.

Desi - my clinic gave me a requisition on the day of IUI for blood work on 14 days past IUI, although I tested myself at 10 for the BFP. Sometimes the urine test isn't strong enough and so they've determine blood worked better.


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

Hi all, I have a side question. My husband had to leave town for a funeral and I am forced to sleep alone for 2 nights. Normally I dont sleep well alone and I take tylenol or Motrin PM, its the only way I will go down. Im currently in my 2WW and am 5 DPO. Do you think its safe to take any PM drugs or should i tough it out? I dont want to do anything to cause problems.


----------



## Evie10

DesiGirlTTC said:


> Hi all, I have a side question. My husband had to leave town for a funeral and I am forced to sleep alone for 2 nights. Normally I dont sleep well alone and I take tylenol or Motrin PM, its the only way I will go down. Im currently in my 2WW and am 5 DPO. Do you think its safe to take any PM drugs or should i tough it out? I dont want to do anything to cause problems.

Hi Desi, all the best for the rest of your 2WW.

I'd suggest you don't take anything if you're uncertain about whether it's okay, without checking with your clinic. Can you call a nurses' hotline or check with your FS? 

Try meditating or distracting yourself with movies or a good book. You're bound to doze off eventually. Good luck!


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Wow - Eviem those are some great steps to take. Every little bit helps - and I had a nice little chuckle with the Q10, glad to see that this is still in the regime.
> 
> Xurf - yay = such good positive news. I too am hoping this one sticks for you. Best of luck and keep us posted on any news.
> 
> Desi - my clinic gave me a requisition on the day of IUI for blood work on 14 days past IUI, although I tested myself at 10 for the BFP. Sometimes the urine test isn't strong enough and so they've determine blood worked better.

Hi BDown! Of course the CoQ10 is still part of the regime. Your advice has been invaluable. DH's count has gone up ten-fold since we started. When your little princesses are born, I'd love to send you something to say thanks!


----------



## BDownmommie

Evie - thanks so much! I am praying for you that your turn will come soon. Did you talk to the clinic about your concerns? Im so sad for you that you have spent so much time, money and effort only to be disappointed with both the results and the services. I hope they address all your issues / concerns.

As for me, I can hardly wait!! 40 weeks seems so long - I love being pregnant and am so thankful to be here, but ....with twins, it's double the 'fun'. I have recently (about 8 days now) been experiencing non-stop back pain. I don't get any relief from it and it is causing some major issues (walking, sleeping, etc)...I called the OB and she has nothing really to say other than - what did you expect? I hope i can find some relief soon! 

Otherwise, waiting with baited breath for next wednesday - Vday for me - 24 weeks, and i will be able to sleep a little better


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> DesiGirlTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have a side question. My husband had to leave town for a funeral and I am forced to sleep alone for 2 nights. Normally I dont sleep well alone and I take tylenol or Motrin PM, its the only way I will go down. Im currently in my 2WW and am 5 DPO. Do you think its safe to take any PM drugs or should i tough it out? I dont want to do anything to cause problems.
> 
> Hi Desi, all the best for the rest of your 2WW.
> 
> I'd suggest you don't take anything if you're uncertain about whether it's okay, without checking with your clinic. Can you call a nurses' hotline or check with your FS?
> 
> Try meditating or distracting yourself with movies or a good book. You're bound to doze off eventually. Good luck!Click to expand...

I agree! The first 21 days of a pregnancy are the most critical. If you are 5dpo, your baby may have already started the implantation process which means what you take, the baby takes! No PMs darlin.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> WOOHOO! So thrilled for you. Praying this sticks!! God bless you Jeanie.
> Lots of love, Evie

Aw! Thank you, Evie! You are just the best friend ever! How have you been.? Any decision yet as to how you are going to proceed? I really can't bare the idea of you giving up. I know that the disappointment has been weighing you down. Have you regrouped your thoughts and focus yet? I will be always be here to help see you through![/QUOTE]

Hi Jeanie, hope you are still feeling and doing well. I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

I'm okay, back at work after 2 weeks off. My sister and bro-in-law have left Sydney and gone back to South Africa, and it's strange to be adjusting to life without them ag

We're not giving up, don't worry, though there are some pretty low periods for me. We're trying naturally this month and probably next as well. We have our 1st consultation with the new FS next Wed, 23/01. We'll see what she says, but I'm guessing the next step for us if we're unsuccessful naturally, is IVF. I'm okay with that now, though I wasn't last year. My responses to the injectables were generally quite good in terms of development of follicles, so hopefully the quality is okay as well. 

I've started eating super healthy, and am severely limiting caffeine, sodas and sugar-products. Still on daily pre-conception vitamins, CoQ10, Vit D (I'm deficient), and organic iron during AF. DH is taking a male pre-conception vitamin, tons of CoQ10, Vit D and Vit C. So far I've lost 1.5kg/3lbs. Small steps but okay considering I haven't starting going to the gym yet. 

Keep me updated okay? XO[/QUOTE]

Hi, Evie. I'm glad that your visit went well. It's always hard to say good-bye, I know. But there will always be next time :) I'm glad that you have decided to move forward. I know a girl that did IVF and was successful. If that's what it takes, that's what it takes. It's not the preferred way to go- I know, but thank the Lord you still have options! I know that you will be a Mommy in the end! Keep taking your vitamins and staying positive and it will all work itself out. How is your weight loss going? Have you decided on a gym yet?


----------



## xurfingers

Update...


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Update...

Mondays Beta levels: 249 Doubling every 37 hours! Baby is doing well, thus far. Another blood test on thursday. This is the day I am most anxious about. Ultrasound is scheduled for January 22nd... just a looksie to make sure it's in the uterus. Will keep you informed.
Lots of :hugs: my dears


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Update...
> 
> Mondays Beta levels: 249 Doubling every 37 hours! Baby is doing well, thus far. Another blood test on thursday. This is the day I am most anxious about. Ultrasound is scheduled for January 22nd... just a looksie to make sure it's in the uterus. Will keep you informed.
> Lots of :hugs: my dears[/QUOTES
> 
> So very happy for you Jeanie. Will keep you in my prayers. Stay positive! :thumbup:
> 
> I have started at the gym this week. And being relatively strict with my diet. I'm sticking to 1200 calories per day. There's a great free app called MyFitnessPal that I use; it tracks what you eat (value of food in calories, fat, carbs, etc, and even includes fast food) and your exercise. Makes you very aware of what you put into your body and also how much exercise you need to do to burn off calories! I do hurt a bit today, but I'm keeping at it. Working out is a nice stress reliever from work (dreadful at the moment) and distracts a little from the huge focus on fertility.
> 
> How is everyone doing?Click to expand...


----------



## BDownmommie

Xurf - YAY -:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - keeping my fingers crossed for you that this all goes happily!! So exciting.

Evie - sounds like your in a good place with lots of motivation and drive. Keep up the good work, it will make you feel tones better in the long run! 

Hugs and baby dust to all


----------



## DesiGirlTTC

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DesiGirlTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have a side question. My husband had to leave town for a funeral and I am forced to sleep alone for 2 nights. Normally I dont sleep well alone and I take tylenol or Motrin PM, its the only way I will go down. Im currently in my 2WW and am 5 DPO. Do you think its safe to take any PM drugs or should i tough it out? I dont want to do anything to cause problems.
> 
> Hi Desi, all the best for the rest of your 2WW.
> 
> I'd suggest you don't take anything if you're uncertain about whether it's okay, without checking with your clinic. Can you call a nurses' hotline or check with your FS?
> 
> Try meditating or distracting yourself with movies or a good book. You're bound to doze off eventually. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! The first 21 days of a pregnancy are the most critical. If you are 5dpo, your baby may have already started the implantation process which means what you take, the baby takes! No PMs darlin.Click to expand...

Thanks guys! I appreciate the concern and advice! Luckily, i powered through it and my hubby is back tomorrow! I had my progesterone levels tested yesterday and im at 14.1. testing on Wednesday!


----------



## Maddy40

Hi everyone! ...I have just started meds for my 2nd round of IUI. We had a wonderful few days of being pregnant after our first round in Nov/Dec before the HCG stopped rising and it was determined to be a chemical preg. Our clinic does blood tests every few days starting from 7 dpiui so they detect early pregnancies that we might not otherwise know about. 

Will have my first scan for follies on CD8 (next Monday).


----------



## BDownmommie

Best of Luck Maddie - hope it works out for you....


----------



## xurfingers

Just an update... Had an early scan done today because I was having some cramping. The lab at the hospital screwed up my beta test so we weren't able to get updated numbers but they were able to see a gestational sac during the ultrasound measuring 4 weeks and 6 days. Taking me back a few days which means that my beta levels have been excellent thus far. Another scan on Tuesday. Hoping the little one has made some progress. Still very concerned.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Just an update... Had an early scan done today because I was having some cramping. The lab at the hospital screwed up my beta test so we weren't able to get updated numbers but they were able to see a gestational sac during the ultrasound measuring 4 weeks and 6 days. Taking me back a few days which means that my beta levels have been excellent thus far. Another scan on Tuesday. Hoping the little one has made some progress. Still very concerned.

Hi Jeanie, just remember that things still look good so make sure to temper that concern with lots of positive thinking. Good luck, stay strong and stay in touch when you can. Lots of love!


----------



## xurfingers

Another update... We had a follow up scan today. No sac or baby in the uterus. We have suffered another miscarriage. So sad right now and so confused. Looking for answers we may never get....


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Another update... We had a follow up scan today. No sac or baby in the uterus. We have suffered another miscarriage. So sad right now and so confused. Looking for answers we may never get....

Jeanie, I am so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. This must be doing your head in, not to mention your heart. 

Is there a fertility counsellor available to you? I know this was a natural cycle, but after all you've been through, maybe someone like that can help you through your loss and this journey?

I wish I could offer you my shoulder (literally), but I am here for however I can help. PM me anytime, I promise to check regularly. I wish you both comfort, and strength. XOXOX


----------



## BDownmommie

Oh wow, I am so sorry for you and reading this message. What a terrible loss, I hope that you are able to move forward. Best wishes, hugs and lots of love being sent your way right now.

I hope that you are able to figure out what is going on...it doesn't seem right (or obviously fair) that this is happening. Please let us know what is going on.

As always, we are here to support you - let us know how....


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Oh wow, I am so sorry for you and reading this message. What a terrible loss, I hope that you are able to move forward. Best wishes, hugs and lots of love being sent your way right now.
> 
> I hope that you are able to figure out what is going on...it doesn't seem right (or obviously fair) that this is happening. Please let us know what is going on.
> 
> As always, we are here to support you - let us know how....


Hi again ladies,

Jeanie, I know you have alot to deal with, but when you're ready, do some reading online on genetic testing. 

We saw the new FS yesterday, and we are going to start IVF. We're ready. She is having us both take a blood test that's called a karyotype test which examines chromosomes (https://www.webmd.com/baby/karyotype-test). These types of issues affect 2% of people but it is super helpful to those it does affect, as it can change the course of treatments. She wants us to do this now instead of later. The reading I've done says it's a great test when there are sperm issues or recurring miscarriages. 

Hope this helps. Send you lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> BDownmommie said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I am so sorry for you and reading this message. What a terrible loss, I hope that you are able to move forward. Best wishes, hugs and lots of love being sent your way right now.
> 
> I hope that you are able to figure out what is going on...it doesn't seem right (or obviously fair) that this is happening. Please let us know what is going on.
> 
> As always, we are here to support you - let us know how....
> 
> 
> Hi again ladies,
> 
> Jeanie, I know you have alot to deal with, but when you're ready, do some reading online on genetic testing.
> 
> We saw the new FS yesterday, and we are going to start IVF. We're ready. She is having us both take a blood test that's called a karyotype test which examines chromosomes (https://www.webmd.com/baby/karyotype-test). These types of issues affect 2% of people but it is super helpful to those it does affect, as it can change the course of treatments. She wants us to do this now instead of later. The reading I've done says it's a great test when there are sperm issues or recurring miscarriages.
> 
> Hope this helps. Send you lots of love. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Evie. Thank you for the hugs. You are such a good friend. I had a very extensive conversation with my og/gyn yesterday. She did not have any answers for me other than to say that there is testing available that may or may not provide us with an answer for our losses. I will be returning to her office on 2/5/13 to begin the testing. She said the results will take about 4 weeks. I am familiar with the blood test that you are speaking of. Our FS suggested it from the beginning but we figured it was not necessary at that time- go figure! We will definately have the test done now. I am handling this loss differently than the first. I am just still in disbelief, I think. It's just hard to grasp lossing 2 babys in 4 months and it's hard being pregnant, then not being pregnant, then being pregnant.... sigh. We can't plan ahead because we keep changing our plans due to pregnancies only to lose the baby. I'm so frustrated Evie!:cry:


----------



## Evie10

Hi, Evie. Thank you for the hugs. You are such a good friend. I had a very extensive conversation with my og/gyn yesterday. She did not have any answers for me other than to say that there is testing available that may or may not provide us with an answer for our losses. I will be returning to her office on 2/5/13 to begin the testing. She said the results will take about 4 weeks. I am familiar with the blood test that you are speaking of. Our FS suggested it from the beginning but we figured it was not necessary at that time- go figure! We will definately have the test done now. I am handling this loss differently than the first. I am just still in disbelief, I think. It's just hard to grasp lossing 2 babys in 4 months and it's hard being pregnant, then not being pregnant, then being pregnant.... sigh. We can't plan ahead because we keep changing our plans due to pregnancies only to lose the baby. I'm so frustrated Evie!:cry:[/QUOTE]

Jeanie, I can only imagine. I am so very sorry that this has happened. This really has been a rollercoaster for you. 

I hope the testing brings you some answers, and hope. 

Allow yourself to grieve, but try to remember how blessed you are (your DH, your beautiful boys, and that gorgeous bullie, and I'm sure a million other blessings too). You're a super special woman and friend. XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Xurf - I agree whole heartedly with Evie.

You both are very strong women and have been through alot. I sincerely hope that you have the emotional and medical support that you need. 

Lots of hugs and warm thoughts to you both and your families.


----------



## Evie10

Jeanie, just wanted to say hi and say I hope today's a better day than yesterday, and that each day is better than the last. Thinking of you. :hugs:

BDown, hope you are feeling well. Sending lots of wishes for good health to you and the girls. :twingirls:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Jeanie, just wanted to say hi and say I hope today's a better day than yesterday, and that each day is better than the last. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> BDown, hope you are feeling well. Sending lots of wishes for good health to you and the girls. :twingirls:

Hi, Evie. I am feeling much better today, physically and emotionally-Thank you :) We have decided to go away for a few days in a couple of weeks to relax and recharge so I am looking forward to that. How have you been... and how soon do you think your first IVF cycle will occur?


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Xurf - I agree whole heartedly with Evie.
> 
> You both are very strong women and have been through alot. I sincerely hope that you have the emotional and medical support that you need.
> 
> Lots of hugs and warm thoughts to you both and your families.

Thanks, BDOWN. I guess the reasons why we struggle in life are not always obvious but I know that God has a plan. I am so thankful that all is going well for you and those two beautiful little girlies you have on the way are going to be such a blessing for you and your family!:hugs:


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Jeanie, just wanted to say hi and say I hope today's a better day than yesterday, and that each day is better than the last. Thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> BDown, hope you are feeling well. Sending lots of wishes for good health to you and the girls. :twingirls:
> 
> Hi, Evie. I am feeling much better today, physically and emotionally-Thank you :) We have decided to go away for a few days in a couple of weeks to relax and recharge so I am looking forward to that. How have you been... and how soon do you think your first IVF cycle will occur?Click to expand...

So glad your spirits are up Jeanie. I hope your planned break is healing and rejuvenating for you both. 

I am doing okay. I resigned from my job earlier this week, and I finish just before the Easter weekend. It's been a stressful role with no fulfilment so as much as I am worried about finding another role, I feel a massive sense of relief too. 

AF is due around Sunday, so we are keen to start our IVF cycle next month (Feb). We have all of the paperwork, we just need to let the new clinic know when AF arrives so I can go in for bloodwork on day 1. 

Hope you are all well ladies!


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, Evie! I am happy for you. Resigning your position was very brave of you. I know that you gave it a lot of thought and I know that you were genuinely unhappy there. No regrets. This will allow you to focus on your IVF cycle stress free. What a great feeling! You will find a position that makes you happy and suits your life, I have no doubt. So, has it sunk in yet? You could be pregnant next month!!! I am going to pray so hard for you. You truly deserve this! Lots of love and best, best wishes!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Hi, Evie! I am happy for you. Resigning your position was very brave of you. I know that you gave it a lot of thought and I know that you were genuinely unhappy there. No regrets. This will allow you to focus on your IVF cycle stress free. What a great feeling! You will find a position that makes you happy and suits your life, I have no doubt.  So, has it sunk in yet? You could be pregnant next month!!! I am going to pray so hard for you. You truly deserve this! Lots of love and best, best wishes!

Thank you so much Jeanie. It was a massive move resigning, but I have given 9 weeks notice so it won't hurt the business and hopefully give me enough time time to find a permanent or contract role. 

I think I am too afraid to consider being pregnant next month. It's something I am hopeful about but think I will take it day by day. The clinic we are using is called Genea. Check out their site; they have lots of good resources or links to them. I will let you know how things go, and will share my experience in the event it might help someone else. 

Have a good week my friend; I wish you strength and peace every single day! XO


----------



## xurfingers

Well, after a talk with the hubby, we have decided to return to the FS and do a second IUI in March. We both feel this way and believe that should pregnancy occur, we will be in better hands. And if our miscarriages are due to Luteal Phase Defect, the pregnancy will be supported with progesterone suppositories as soon as ovulation. That makes me feel better. I personally believe it's hormonal loss. I had no pregnancy symptoms this time or thick lining loss during mc. I am optimistic about this approach but I dredd those fertility drugs again. Sigh, it's for the best.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Well, after a talk with the hubby, we have decided to return to the FS and do a second IUI in March. We both feel this way and believe that should pregnancy occur, we will be in better hands. And if our miscarriages are due to Luteal Phase Defect, the pregnancy will be supported with progesterone suppositories as soon as ovulation. That makes me feel better. I personally believe it's hormonal loss. I had no pregnancy symptoms this time or thick lining loss during mc. I am optimistic about this approach but I dredd those fertility drugs again. Sigh, it's for the best.

I know what you mean about dreading the drugs. It was so nice to have my body back this past month. 

Each cycle can be different from the last, so I hope and pray your next one is as easy for you as possible. Good luck my friend!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi ladies - sounds like the two of you have some great plans coming along for the next month or two. I am hoping that both your choices work out for the best for the families and that you each will have a miracle to talk about soon.

I wish you the best of luck. 

As for me and the babes, just a quick note that "YAY" = we made it to V-day (viability) and things are still going ok.


----------



## xurfingers

Interesting day for me... My doctor called to say that my falling beta numbers have begun to rise again. Going from a high of 782, dropping to 172, then back up to 350. I insisted on another ultrasound which showed nothing visible in the uterus or in the tubes. So I will be receiving a dose of methotrexate in the morning to terminate the growing pregnancy cells. I don't understand why I am going through this. Emotionally it is taking a toll.


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Hi ladies - sounds like the two of you have some great plans coming along for the next month or two. I am hoping that both your choices work out for the best for the families and that you each will have a miracle to talk about soon.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> As for me and the babes, just a quick note that "YAY" = we made it to V-day (viability) and things are still going ok.

Big day for you... Congrats, honey. Really happy for you! :)


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Interesting day for me... My doctor called to say that my falling beta numbers have begun to rise again. Going from a high of 782, dropping to 172, then back up to 350. I insisted on another ultrasound which showed nothing visible in the uterus or in the tubes. So I will be receiving a dose of methotrexate in the morning to terminate the growing pregnancy cells. I don't understand why I am going through this. Emotionally it is taking a toll.

Jeanie, I am so sorry you have another hurdle to overcome. I hope this goes smoothly and the effects are manageable.

Please take the time out to look after yourself. I strongly suggest talking to a fertility counsellor, for both you and your hubbie. If you ever need to vent or offload, you know I'm here, anytime. I might not be able to offer you anything other than my shoulder, but its yours anytime.

Sending you lots of love! :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

BDownmommie said:


> Hi ladies - sounds like the two of you have some great plans coming along for the next month or two. I am hoping that both your choices work out for the best for the families and that you each will have a miracle to talk about soon.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.
> 
> As for me and the babes, just a quick note that "YAY" = we made it to V-day (viability) and things are still going ok.

That's huge news BDown, especially with twins! Congrats, and best wishes for the next 100-odd days to go smoothly as well. :thumbup:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Interesting day for me... My doctor called to say that my falling beta numbers have begun to rise again. Going from a high of 782, dropping to 172, then back up to 350. I insisted on another ultrasound which showed nothing visible in the uterus or in the tubes. So I will be receiving a dose of methotrexate in the morning to terminate the growing pregnancy cells. I don't understand why I am going through this. Emotionally it is taking a toll.
> 
> Jeanie, I am so sorry you have another hurdle to overcome. I hope this goes smoothly and the effects are manageable.
> 
> Please take the time out to look after yourself. I strongly suggest talking to a fertility counsellor, for both you and your hubbie. If you ever need to vent or offload, you know I'm here, anytime. I might not be able to offer you anything other than my shoulder, but its yours anytime.
> 
> Sending you lots of love! :hugs:Click to expand...

Getting ready to receive the dose of methotrexate. We were told that we cannot conceive again for at least a month after the treatment because the methotrexate causes birth defects. So it's looking like April before we will be trying again. This is becoming so drawn out and depressing. Thanks for your support Evie, as always. You are wonderful to talk to and I really wish that Sidney was A LOT closer! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Interesting day for me... My doctor called to say that my falling beta numbers have begun to rise again. Going from a high of 782, dropping to 172, then back up to 350. I insisted on another ultrasound which showed nothing visible in the uterus or in the tubes. So I will be receiving a dose of methotrexate in the morning to terminate the growing pregnancy cells. I don't understand why I am going through this. Emotionally it is taking a toll.
> 
> Jeanie, I am so sorry you have another hurdle to overcome. I hope this goes smoothly and the effects are manageable.
> 
> Please take the time out to look after yourself. I strongly suggest talking to a fertility counsellor, for both you and your hubbie. If you ever need to vent or offload, you know I'm here, anytime. I might not be able to offer you anything other than my shoulder, but its yours anytime.
> 
> Sending you lots of love! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Getting ready to receive the dose of methotrexate. We were told that we cannot conceive again for at least a month after the treatment because the methotrexate causes birth defects. So it's looking like April before we will be trying again. This is becoming so drawn out and depressing. Thanks for your support Evie, as always. You are wonderful to talk to and I really wish that Sidney was A LOT closer! :hugs:Click to expand...

BTW, my doctor is calling this an ECTOPIC pregnancy due to my beta level drop and rise. I'm not sure if I agree because the u/s technician at the hospital stated that she found the sac in the uterus on Jan. 19th. I dunno what to think. The u/s tech from yesterday said she didn't see any pregnancy tissue in the uterus on in the tubes.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Interesting day for me... My doctor called to say that my falling beta numbers have begun to rise again. Going from a high of 782, dropping to 172, then back up to 350. I insisted on another ultrasound which showed nothing visible in the uterus or in the tubes. So I will be receiving a dose of methotrexate in the morning to terminate the growing pregnancy cells. I don't understand why I am going through this. Emotionally it is taking a toll.
> 
> Jeanie, I am so sorry you have another hurdle to overcome. I hope this goes smoothly and the effects are manageable.
> 
> Please take the time out to look after yourself. I strongly suggest talking to a fertility counsellor, for both you and your hubbie. If you ever need to vent or offload, you know I'm here, anytime. I might not be able to offer you anything other than my shoulder, but its yours anytime.
> 
> Sending you lots of love! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Getting ready to receive the dose of methotrexate. We were told that we cannot conceive again for at least a month after the treatment because the methotrexate causes birth defects. So it's looking like April before we will be trying again. This is becoming so drawn out and depressing. Thanks for your support Evie, as always. You are wonderful to talk to and I really wish that Sidney was A LOT closer! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> BTW, my doctor is calling this an ECTOPIC pregnancy due to my beta level drop and rise. I'm not sure if I agree because the u/s technician at the hospital stated that she found the sac in the uterus on Jan. 19th. I dunno what to think. The u/s tech from yesterday said she didn't see any pregnancy tissue in the uterus on in the tubes.Click to expand...


Sorry that you'll have to wait another month Jeanie. I hope that the methotrexate is not too severe. 

I suggest you challenge your FS if you feel its appropriate. Tell him/her what the technician told you and ask them why its considered ectopic. After all the running around I've been made to do, if I have concerns, I voice them every single time. I do it respectfully but firmly as its too time-consuming and expensive not to ask. 

You're paying them for their service, skills & knowledge; you have every right to ask questions until you're satisfied. 

Good luck... Sending you tons of good energy. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

Update:

We had our 1st meeting with one of our nurses (we'll only work with 1 specific team of nurses at this clinic, and they only work with our FS, no other Dr..great isn't it?) and our coordinator (who looks after you for all non-medical needs). They are fantastic.

The bad news (again) is that my 12 month waiting period for pregnancy related health cover only kicks in on 16 Feb, and based on when AF is expected to arrive, I would need my egg collection done on 13 Feb. Sooo, this month is out, as the cost goes up by an extra $2000 without health cover. I am absolutely gutted... I was actually feeling so positive and optimistic until this.

Anyhow, I know I am fortunate to be able to go through IVF at all, so I just need to pick myself off of the floor and be patient enough to start in March. 

I hope you are all well ladies; have a good weekend. I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Update:
> 
> We had our 1st meeting with one of our nurses (we'll only work with 1 specific team of nurses at this clinic, and they only work with our FS, no other Dr..great isn't it?) and our coordinator (who looks after you for all non-medical needs). They are fantastic.
> 
> The bad news (again) is that my 12 month waiting period for pregnancy related health cover only kicks in on 16 Feb, and based on when AF is expected to arrive, I would need my egg collection done on 13 Feb. Sooo, this month is out, as the cost goes up by an extra $2000 without health cover. I am absolutely gutted... I was actually feeling so positive and optimistic until this.
> 
> Anyhow, I know I am fortunate to be able to go through IVF at all, so I just need to pick myself off of the floor and be patient enough to start in March.
> 
> I hope you are all well ladies; have a good weekend. I'm thinking of you all!

I know exactly what you mean about having to wait till March! It's frustrating. But.... This is the first time in several months that you and I were on the same page so I am liking that part. Hopefully we can get a bfp, that sticks, and go through the next 9 + months complaining to each other about how fat we are getting! LOL EVERYTHING happens for a reason and I wonder what it's going to be like a year from now - looking back on this. ;) Keep positive girlie. You have helped me through so much and I will always be here for you! Hugs


----------



## xurfingers

New Years bubbas perhaps... :)


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - that cost increase seems to just sky rocket, I am very happy for you that you have the potential of health coverage.

I would agree that I would much prefer to have the set up where it is one nurse, an FS and a consultant - with so many people involved in other clinics (from what i heard) it seems you just become a piece of paper and a statistic - this way, it will have some personal feel. I was very happy about that factor when I was using the services here, it felt like they knew me for sure.


----------



## Evie10

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a great weekend. Superbowl weekend, isn't it?

I'm still a bit bummed about not being able to start IVF this cycle, and to top it off, AF is late. Definitely should be here by now; today is day 32, and usually the longest my natural cycles are is 31 days. I feel like AF is due to arrive, though I'm too terrified to POAS to be certain. Its almost as if I can't help but be hopeful each time I do one of those darned tests. I'm on eggshells each time I visit the bathroom now...

Will keep you updated on whatever the heck is going on.

Jeanie, how are you doing? 

Have a great week! :flower:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a great weekend. Superbowl weekend, isn't it?
> 
> I'm still a bit bummed about not being able to start IVF this cycle, and to top it off, AF is late. Definitely should be here by now; today is day 32, and usually the longest my natural cycles are is 31 days. I feel like AF is due to arrive, though I'm too terrified to POAS to be certain. Its almost as if I can't help but be hopeful each time I do one of those darned tests. I'm on eggshells each time I visit the bathroom now...
> 
> Will keep you updated on whatever the heck is going on.
> 
> Jeanie, how are you doing?
> 
> Have a great week! :flower:

Hi, Evie. Yes, today was the Super Bowl and like many women in the US, I was forced to watch it LOL. This year it was kind of nice that my youngest son's team was in the bowl and actually won!! He was thrilled and I enjoyed watching him do THE HAPPY DANCE! LOL 
I'm sorry that you can't start IVF this cycle but March will be here before you know it and Spring will bring new beginnings. :) (I'm not sure how the seasons work in Australia... You're basically on the other side of the world from me sooo... Is it cooler there now or is it warm all the time??? I have no idea.) Keep positive, although it's hard, and stay focused. You are doing everything you can do to realize your dreams of being a mother. Believe in yourself and it will happen when it's meant to. You certainly have been strong thus far. You are definitely my inspiration!


----------



## xurfingers

Just a thought from me... I go for another blood draw tomorrow to see if the injection of methotrexate has been successful. I have to say through.... I still feel prego. POAS, still very very dark positive and I can still feel the hormone surges in my breasts -although the hormone headaches have completely subsided. I dunno if one dose has been successful which is frustrating because it really makes you tired and groggy for days following the injection. It feels like this is never going to end. It's ironic. Evie, you are praying for POAS lines and I'm praying they will go away... Sigh. Bitter sweet.


----------



## Evie10

What on earth is going on? I hope you get this sorted out properly after this test. It must be so frustrating for you. I'm sorry Jeanie.

I did POAS last night and there was no hint of a 2nd line, yet still no AF today, which is day 33. I really don't know what to do. If there is still no sign of AF by tomorrow, I might call the clinic and see what they recommend. 

To answer a few of your questions Jeanie, its summer here now. We have the opposite seasons to you in the Northern hemisphere. So 1 March brings Autumn/Fall for us. 

So glad your son had a win. I heard the 49ers made a comeback towards the end so his happy dance must've been super happy...lol! A friend of mine here loves NFL so he took the day off work to watch the game yesterday. He watched it at the Hard Rock Cafe which had a Superbowl day here, and he said it was packed. About 50% Americans and the rest Aussies. He's all but lost his voice from yelling during the last 10 minutes! 

Anyhoo, let us know what the next test shows up Jeanie. Will hope for happier news for you.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> What on earth is going on? I hope you get this sorted out properly after this test. It must be so frustrating for you. I'm sorry Jeanie.
> 
> I did POAS last night and there was no hint of a 2nd line, yet still no AF today, which is day 33. I really don't know what to do. If there is still no sign of AF by tomorrow, I might call the clinic and see what they recommend.
> 
> To answer a few of your questions Jeanie, its summer here now. We have the opposite seasons to you in the Northern hemisphere. So 1 March brings Autumn/Fall for us.
> 
> So glad your son had a win. I heard the 49ers made a comeback towards the end so his happy dance must've been super happy...lol! A friend of mine here loves NFL so he took the day off work to watch the game yesterday. He watched it at the Hard Rock Cafe which had a Superbowl day here, and he said it was packed. About 50% Americans and the rest Aussies. He's all but lost his voice from yelling during the last 10 minutes!
> 
> Anyhoo, let us know what the next test shows up Jeanie. Will hope for happier news for you.

Well, my dear... My assumptions about the methotrexate injection being unsuccessful have been confirmed today. Beta level from yesterday was 838. So I am officially more pregnant POST miscarriage than prior to it! My doctor has no explanation for me. She is utterly baffled (seems to be her reaction to everything, by the way). She is suggesting that I have a 2nd shot of methotrexate on Thursday. I really don't want to do that. The side effects aren't pleasant! I told her that I needed more options because I don't want another shot and she starting getting snippy about it. Saying that my only options are the shot or surgery. Well, that kinda rubbed me the wrong way and I told her she CAN NOT diffenitively give me a location of the embryo at this point therefore the whole ECTOPIC diagnosis is unconfirmed! Arghhh! I am not comfortable with these injections or being treated as though I fall into some group numerically! I spoke with my husband and he wants another ultrasound done. I want another ultrasound as well. I guess that is what I will tell the doctor when she calls back on Thursday. The pregnancy should be large enough at this point to confirm it's location ( assuming that my beta level is near or above 1000 today). This is becoming a nightmare. I am 8 weeks pregnant today and I have absolutely nothing but grief to show for it. :cry:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie, PLEASE keep me updated on your POAS results. What is the sensitivity of the HCG tests that you are using? If you are super early in pregnancy, some over-the-counter tests take a couple of days longer to show positive ( they test between 25-50mlU). An HCG test that detects at levels of 10-15mlU would be ideal! These can be found on Ebay and many other places on the internet. Much luck and love!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie, PLEASE keep me updated on your POAS results. What is the sensitivity of the HCG tests that you are using? If you are super early in pregnancy, some over-the-counter tests take a couple of days longer to show positive ( they test between 25-50mlU). An HCG test that detects at levels of 10-15mlU would be ideal! These can be found on Ebay and many other places on the internet. Much luck and love!

Hi Jeanie,
I am proud of you for questioning your FS, as it is your body and that needs to be respected. I hope another ultrasound assists in deciding your next course of action. Let me know what happens, and most importantly, best of luck! I hope this is resolved ASAP. 
Funnily enough AF arrived mid-morning today, and I had bloodwork done early this morning as well. My progesterone is baseline, and based on this, I can start IVF tomorrow, and my health fund will cover the hospital/day surgery in its entirety!! So, tomorrow morning it is for the beginning of this new journey, with my first injection.


----------



## xurfingers

Ooooh, Evie! That is WONDERFUL!!!!!! That really touched my heart! I'm doing the happy dance for you right now :) Tomorrow's the big day... (you are probably at the clinic now due to the time difference). You didn't have to wait until March. Just totally thrilled for you! Give me all the details when you get time today. I am standing by! Lol


----------



## BDownmommie

Wow - so exciting - first day of this round for you. I really hope it works, that you are successful Evie.

Xurf - I too am proud of you. I can't believe how arrogant sounding your doctor is, if you don't want to deal wiith the shot, then DONT. If she can't give you a reason, then have her refer you to someone who can....


----------



## Evie10

Thanks Jeanie and BDown! 

I had my 1st injection yesterday, which was 7 days worth in one shot. This is the estrogen shot to get my follicles growing. I have another blood test on Sunday (day 4) as the FS just wants to make sure my blood levels are okay and on track. This is an extra test to the standard cycle.
On Day 7, I go in for another blood test and ultrasound, and will probably also start taking a round of daily injections to prevent ovulating until they are ready for me to trigger. The nurse will let me know if/when to take these. The trigger is exactly 36 hours before egg collection. The egg collection is usually done between days 10 and 16, depending on my follicles. This clinic and my FS do the egg collection under local anaesthetic and using another intravenous drug to relax you (my FS says it'll feel like I've had 2-3 champagnes!). This way DH can be in there with me, and we can see the eggs being collected on a TV screen. We'll also be shown the 'good' eggs if there are any, which will be the ones used. 

The scientists then do their thing, and will let us know the day after egg collection, how many embryo/blastocysts we have. The ones that make it 5 days, will be viable. We will only ever put in 1 at a time, so if we're lucky enough to have any others, we will opt to freeze them. 

I'll have luteal support either in the form of a cream or suppositories, they'll decide depending on my body's natural progesterone levels and will use the minimum amount needed only to supplement. 

Based on this, the earliest I will have my egg collection would be Sat, 16/02. Following that, if we are lucky and have a 5 day old blastocyst, it will be put in (just like its done for an IUI) on Wed, 20/02. The beta blood test would be done on Tue, 05/03.

That's what my journey is going to look like ladies. I'll let you know how things go. So far, so good. 

I hope you have all had a good week. TGIF, as I am soooo tired!

Jeanie, did you get your results after yesterday's appointment? Has your FS been any more supportive or forthcoming with answers for you? Stay strong and don't do anything your gut says isn't quite right. You're a smart woman, and your FS needs to at the very least, give you answers that make sense. 

BDown, how are you? Have you started setting up your home for your little ladies' arrival? 

Looking forward to hearing from you soon. XO


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Thanks Jeanie and BDown!
> 
> I had my 1st injection yesterday, which was 7 days worth in one shot. This is the estrogen shot to get my follicles growing. I have another blood test on Sunday (day 4) as the FS just wants to make sure my blood levels are okay and on track. This is an extra test to the standard cycle.
> On Day 7, I go in for another blood test and ultrasound, and will probably also start taking a round of daily injections to prevent ovulating until they are ready for me to trigger. The nurse will let me know if/when to take these. The trigger is exactly 36 hours before egg collection. The egg collection is usually done between days 10 and 16, depending on my follicles. This clinic and my FS do the egg collection under local anaesthetic and using another intravenous drug to relax you (my FS says it'll feel like I've had 2-3 champagnes!). This way DH can be in there with me, and we can see the eggs being collected on a TV screen. We'll also be shown the 'good' eggs if there are any, which will be the ones used.
> 
> The scientists then do their thing, and will let us know the day after egg collection, how many embryo/blastocysts we have. The ones that make it 5 days, will be viable. We will only ever put in 1 at a time, so if we're lucky enough to have any others, we will opt to freeze them.
> 
> I'll have luteal support either in the form of a cream or suppositories, they'll decide depending on my body's natural progesterone levels and will use the minimum amount needed only to supplement.
> 
> Based on this, the earliest I will have my egg collection would be Sat, 16/02. Following that, if we are lucky and have a 5 day old blastocyst, it will be put in (just like its done for an IUI) on Wed, 20/02. The beta blood test would be done on Tue, 05/03.
> 
> That's what my journey is going to look like ladies. I'll let you know how things go. So far, so good.
> 
> I hope you have all had a good week. TGIF, as I am soooo tired!
> 
> Jeanie, did you get your results after yesterday's appointment? Has your FS been any more supportive or forthcoming with answers for you? Stay strong and don't do anything your gut says isn't quite right. You're a smart woman, and your FS needs to at the very least, give you answers that make sense.
> 
> BDown, how are you? Have you started setting up your home for your little ladies' arrival?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon. XO

Evie, I am so excited for you!!!! I have marked your big days on my calendar so that I can follow along with you :) I wish you and your husband all the luck in the world! Xoxo


----------



## xurfingers

Update... Went to the doctor on Thursday and my numbers have started to drop. 838 to 700. My doctor recommended another shot to ensure that they continue to fall for good so I agreed. Have an appointment on Tuesday to see how things are going :) I finally feel a sense of relief.


----------



## Evie10

Hi Jeanie, so glad you are starting to feel better. Hopefully this works properly this time, and you can start to move forward.

I had a blood test yesterday and it's all good, though my LH level was lower than they'd like, so from tonight I'll be taking 2 injections daily; 1 is the antagonist shot so I don't ovulate on my own, and the other is to supplement my LH. Scheduled blood test and ultrasound on Wednesday morning, so I'm excited to see what my ovaries have been up to! Hopefully it's a good response!

It's amazing how the initial injection has affected me. I've been a bit more emotional and cranky than normal, and also so, so tired. I had to have a 2 hour nap on Saturday afternoon and again yesterday for about 3 hours; I just could not keep my eyes open. My fertility nurse did tell me I'd feel a bit more tired, though I didn't imagine it'd be by this much. Oh well, sleepiness is a side effect I can cope with. ;o)

Hope you all have a beautiful week.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi Jeanie, so glad you are starting to feel better. Hopefully this works properly this time, and you can start to move forward.
> 
> I had a blood test yesterday and it's all good, though my LH level was lower than they'd like, so from tonight I'll be taking 2 injections daily; 1 is the antagonist shot so I don't ovulate on my own, and the other is to supplement my LH. Scheduled blood test and ultrasound on Wednesday morning, so I'm excited to see what my ovaries have been up to! Hopefully it's a good response!
> 
> It's amazing how the initial injection has affected me. I've been a bit more emotional and cranky than normal, and also so, so tired. I had to have a 2 hour nap on Saturday afternoon and again yesterday for about 3 hours; I just could not keep my eyes open. My fertility nurse did tell me I'd feel a bit more tired, though I didn't imagine it'd be by this much. Oh well, sleepiness is a side effect I can cope with. ;o)
> 
> Hope you all have a beautiful week.

Hi, Evie! How are you feeling today? A little less tired, I hope. Don't like that your LH levels are low... gotta get those up! It's great that your LH is being supplemented so soon. It really sounds like they are being thorough and that you are in good hands now. How is DH doing with all of this? How is your relationship handling all of the stress? Just asking because I know it's tough when things seem to always look down. I am so happy that you have started IVF. My hubby and I are tossing the idea around. Wanna see how things go for you. Talk to you soon :)


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jeanie, so glad you are starting to feel better. Hopefully this works properly this time, and you can start to move forward.
> 
> I had a blood test yesterday and it's all good, though my LH level was lower than they'd like, so from tonight I'll be taking 2 injections daily; 1 is the antagonist shot so I don't ovulate on my own, and the other is to supplement my LH. Scheduled blood test and ultrasound on Wednesday morning, so I'm excited to see what my ovaries have been up to! Hopefully it's a good response!
> 
> It's amazing how the initial injection has affected me. I've been a bit more emotional and cranky than normal, and also so, so tired. I had to have a 2 hour nap on Saturday afternoon and again yesterday for about 3 hours; I just could not keep my eyes open. My fertility nurse did tell me I'd feel a bit more tired, though I didn't imagine it'd be by this much. Oh well, sleepiness is a side effect I can cope with. ;o)
> 
> Hope you all have a beautiful week.
> 
> Hi, Evie! How are you feeling today? A little less tired, I hope. Don't like that your LH levels are low... gotta get those up! It's great that your LH is being supplemented so soon. It really sounds like they are being thorough and that you are in good hands now. How is DH doing with all of this? How is your relationship handling all of the stress? Just asking because I know it's tough when things seem to always look down. I am so happy that you have started IVF. My hubby and I are tossing the idea around. Wanna see how things go for you. Talk to you soon :)Click to expand...

Hey Jeanie, thanks for your concern. My LH level is only slightly low, so they've jumped on it early. I'm on Luveris for this, for 3 days. I caught a break as this would've been an additional cost of $150 per injection, but for some reason, the drug company is covering it. I also started the antagonist needle yesterday, and that goes for 5 days. I have my blood test & ultrasound early tomorrow morning, and I will likely have to go back to the clinic in the afternoon for a top-up injection of FSH as the initial one would've worn off by then. 

I'm still very, very tired. I had dinner last night and fell asleep on the couch about 30 mins later for almost an hour. I had 7 hours of sleep last night and am still struggling this morning. Other than tiredness though, I'm doing great. The needles aren't too bad. I guess I got used to them during the IUI cycles. It's just a few more of them for IVF. 

Start looking into the process and protocols followed at the different IVF clinics near you. I started nosing around in December, and its alot of info to absorb and consider. The karyotype test results can take up to 6 weeks here, so we still haven't gotten that back as yet, and hopefully that's all okay. Have you guys given further thought to having it done?

DH is doing great, and so are we, thankfully. We're both very positive and hopeful, and also being happy with the new clinic and FS makes all the difference in the world. He's ridiculously busy at work, and I'm trying to find another job, so we do have other stresses, but we see the IVF process as something good in our lives. 

How are you feeling? Have you had your levels tested again? Hope you're starting to feel like yourself again. Its been such an ordeal for you guys; I hope that whenever the time is right, and whatever you decide to do, that you start your new journey with renewed hope and positivity. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Went to the doctor today. Beta levels at 317. Better than last week but still a disappointment. I'm so ready for this to be over...


----------



## Evie10

Hi Jeanie. Sorry to hear its not as you expected, but please try to keep your chin up. Has your Dr let you know what to expect in terms of the level dropping? 

I have an interesting update for you... had my blood test and ultrasound today. I've had a good response; I have 8-10 dominant follicles (around 19-22) and lots of smaller ones (around 14mm). As luck would have it, I will be triggering tonight and have the egg retrieval on Friday morning, which is a day or 2 earlier than anticipated. This also means its 1 day off of my health cover covering the cost... a huge bummer financially but hopefully it's our lucky cycle. We don't want to compromise the cycle, so we take the hit!

I'll let you know how things go afterwards, but I hope you can all keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I'm still thinking of you all too. XO


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi Ladies - sorry, I've been MIA for a few days without a computer (then BnB had troubles resetting passwords and such - bummer). But I just got done reading your updates - 

Xurf - i am happy to see things are progressing to the point that you can move forward. Not the best circumstances for you over the past month or so, but sounds like things are moving in the proper direction. Very happy to hear.

Evie - wow - that's some exciting news! Triggered already, and going for retrieval tomorrow. Everything (except for the health coverage) sounds so wonderful for you this time around. It is so true that the right doctor / clinic makes all the difference in the world. I will be keeping my hopes up for you and your DH this weekend - and pray that everything goes well.

As for me and my girls - we are doing well. Tired as heck, and now sore alot (just due to size and positioning of the babes) - but it is to be expected. When I think about all this - I can't believe how fast things have gone for me...I have 2.5 weeks of work left, and the girls are due in about 10 weeks (twins have shorter gestation time). We got their room set up over the past weekend, which made me pretty happy but still have lots to buy and prepare for. I am getting so excited, and soooo nervous at the same time. 

(And btw - when you see the ticker below - we actually need to remove 35 days from it for full term twins - should read 56 days.....lol)


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Hi Jeanie. Sorry to hear its not as you expected, but please try to keep your chin up. Has your Dr let you know what to expect in terms of the level dropping?
> 
> I have an interesting update for you... had my blood test and ultrasound today. I've had a good response; I have 8-10 dominant follicles (around 19-22) and lots of smaller ones (around 14mm). As luck would have it, I will be triggering tonight and have the egg retrieval on Friday morning, which is a day or 2 earlier than anticipated. This also means its 1 day off of my health cover covering the cost... a huge bummer financially but hopefully it's our lucky cycle. We don't want to compromise the cycle, so we take the hit!
> 
> I'll let you know how things go afterwards, but I hope you can all keep us in your thoughts and prayers. I'm still thinking of you all too. XO

Oh my goodness, Evie! That is outstanding! What are you going to do with the possible remainder of the eggs? Freeze them? I am so thrilled that you have so many eggs! You are bound to get some good quality blastocysts. And you said you are only transferring one egg at a time, right? Best wishes dear. Truly. I feel really positive about this and I'm hoping this is it!!!! Also, I am amazed that you are ready to trigger already... That was really quick girl! Lol Lots of love :)


----------



## xurfingers

BDownmommie said:


> Hi Ladies - sorry, I've been MIA for a few days without a computer (then BnB had troubles resetting passwords and such - bummer). But I just got done reading your updates -
> 
> Xurf - i am happy to see things are progressing to the point that you can move forward. Not the best circumstances for you over the past month or so, but sounds like things are moving in the proper direction. Very happy to hear.
> 
> Evie - wow - that's some exciting news! Triggered already, and going for retrieval tomorrow. Everything (except for the health coverage) sounds so wonderful for you this time around. It is so true that the right doctor / clinic makes all the difference in the world. I will be keeping my hopes up for you and your DH this weekend - and pray that everything goes well.
> 
> As for me and my girls - we are doing well. Tired as heck, and now sore alot (just due to size and positioning of the babes) - but it is to be expected. When I think about all this - I can't believe how fast things have gone for me...I have 2.5 weeks of work left, and the girls are due in about 10 weeks (twins have shorter gestation time). We got their room set up over the past weekend, which made me pretty happy but still have lots to buy and prepare for. I am getting so excited, and soooo nervous at the same time.
> 
> (And btw - when you see the ticker below - we actually need to remove 35 days from it for full term twins - should read 56 days.....lol)

BDown, it is truly wonderful that you and the girls are doing well! I bet it is nerve wrecking to think of caring for 2 babies but hey, that's twice the hugs and kisses! These next 10 weeks are going to fly by. You will look back on this in a year and tell DH you wanna do it again! Lol I am hoping that you go the full 40 (for the babies sakes)... I know that you are getting more and more uncomfortable but it's better for them to stay in there. Keep us posted. Can't wait for the arrivals! Xoxo


----------



## Evie10

Thank you BDown and Jeanie. It's been an eventful few weeks for all 3 of us, in such different ways though.

Hope you are resting as much as you can BDown. It must all be feeling a whole lot more real, now that you have set up the girls' room. I'm so excited for you; and am definitely praying that all goes smoothly in the coming weeks.

Jeanie, how are you doing my dear? When's the next blood test? Hope you're still managing to maintain that amazing attitude of yours. I truly believe that your time will come when everything is smooth-sailing, especially after all you have been through. There is no one more deserving. 

If there are 'extra' healthy embryos or blastocysts, then we'll definitely freeze them. There are no guarantees that whatever is transferred this cycle will result in a successful pregnancy so 'extras' are our backup for potential frozen embryo transfers (FETs) thereafter.

I had my usual 2 injections last night at 6.30pm and triggered with Ovidrel at 8.30pm. My egg collection is scheduled for exactly 36 hours later, so 8.30am on Friday morning. We need to be at the clinic at 7.45am and I should be okay to leave by 10.30am. I pray it goes smoothly and I feel well afterwards. I'll be spending the rest of the day on the couch watching movies and old SATC episodes! I'll know tomorrow how many good eggs we have, and on Saturday how many have fertilised. We'll get an update at day 3 and again at day 5, unless my FS decides with the scientists that we need to transfer earlier. 

I'll keep you updated; btw I hope this is helpful to you Jeanie and anyone else who reads this. I'm sharing the details in the hope it helps, but if its too much, just tell me to zip it! 

Have a lovely day my friends!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Thank you BDown and Jeanie. It's been an eventful few weeks for all 3 of us, in such different ways though.
> 
> Hope you are resting as much as you can BDown. It must all be feeling a whole lot more real, now that you have set up the girls' room. I'm so excited for you; and am definitely praying that all goes smoothly in the coming weeks.
> 
> Jeanie, how are you doing my dear? When's the next blood test? Hope you're still managing to maintain that amazing attitude of yours. I truly believe that your time will come when everything is smooth-sailing, especially after all you have been through. There is no one more deserving.
> 
> If there are 'extra' healthy embryos or blastocysts, then we'll definitely freeze them. There are no guarantees that whatever is transferred this cycle will result in a successful pregnancy so 'extras' are our backup for potential frozen embryo transfers (FETs) thereafter.
> 
> I had my usual 2 injections last night at 6.30pm and triggered with Ovidrel at 8.30pm. My egg collection is scheduled for exactly 36 hours later, so 8.30am on Friday morning. We need to be at the clinic at 7.45am and I should be okay to leave by 10.30am. I pray it goes smoothly and I feel well afterwards. I'll be spending the rest of the day on the couch watching movies and old SATC episodes! I'll know tomorrow how many good eggs we have, and on Saturday how many have fertilised. We'll get an update at day 3 and again at day 5, unless my FS decides with the scientists that we need to transfer earlier.
> 
> I'll keep you updated; btw I hope this is helpful to you Jeanie and anyone else who reads this. I'm sharing the details in the hope it helps, but if its too much, just tell me to zip it!
> 
> Have a lovely day my friends!

LOL Oh, Evie... I got a chuckle from that last line! :haha: I, for one, would like to know every detail. I want to share this with you. I look forward to each and every update. So I will be looking forward to the egg count! It is truly an amazing process that you are so fortunate to be a part of. You will be able to see your actual eggs fertilized. How cool is that! Once they transfer the egg, when is the first beta? If you do a 5 day transfer, it should only take 3-4 days I would imagine before it could be detected in your blood??? As for me, I'm thinking I will have another beta level done next Tuesday. There is really no need to rush because my levels are falling so SLOOOOWLY and honestly, I'm tired of getting poked with needles. I'll get to zero eventually. Right now I am focusing on our upcoming delayed honeymoon ( in June) to Hawaii. Trying to get my mind off of my negative situation. I bought my husband an abnoxious hawaiian lei shirt for Valentine's Day. It has pineapples all over it LOL Can't wait to see him in it. He's a good sport so I'm sure he will wear it bostfully! I will be looking forward to tomorrows update. You are in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

I agree - its not too much detail, its perfectly fine. This is an exciting new chapter for you, and for us - I personally have no problems with hearing all the details - size, temps, etc - bring it on!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I am so excited for you for collection. I think its neat that you get to see you fertilized babies before they go inside you. Strange when its all said and done, seeing their size pre=entry and then when delivered....what a change.

Best of luck tomorrow and hope it is painless and happy times.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Evie10

Thanks girls... Today, the surgery itself wasn't so bad, but the pain and discomfort after hasn't exactly been a cup of tea. Have spent the day asleep except to eat and take more pain meds.

I will share more details tomorrow, but I just wanted to check in and say thanks again for your unwavering support, and let you know we got 9 eggs! There was 1 more but it ruptured during retrieval. Tomorrow one of the nurses will call to let me know how many have fertilised. 

I'll fill you in tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Thanks girls... Today, the surgery itself wasn't so bad, but the pain and discomfort after hasn't exactly been a cup of tea. Have spent the day asleep except to eat and take more pain meds.
> 
> I will share more details tomorrow, but I just wanted to check in and say thanks again for your unwavering support, and let you know we got 9 eggs! There was 1 more but it ruptured during retrieval. Tomorrow one of the nurses will call to let me know how many have fertilised.
> 
> I'll fill you in tomorrow. :hugs:


WOOHOO! That is WONDERFUL news! 9 eggs is amazing. Good job! Lol I am sorry that you are in pain. What does it feel like? Does the retrieval make your ovaries sore or do they have to surgically remove the eggs from the ovaries? I hope you are feeling better tomorrow when you get the awesome news regarding your fertilized eggs. So thrilled for you. :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

9 Eggs is fantastic - so thrilled for you. Sorry that you are in pain - but I am sure that this pain will be forgotten shortly, especially once you get to move to the next phase of this exciting process...

Rest well and prepare for happy times...


----------



## xurfingers

Hi, Evie.... Haven't heard from you. I hope all is well and that you've just been busy and haven't had time to update. I miss ya. I took a pregnancy test today and the test line is starting to get faint -finally! Can't wait to hear from you. Lots of love :)


----------



## Evie10

Hi girls, thanks for all your posts. It's been wonderful to read.

Jeanie - woohoo! Hopefully the HCG will be gone in its entirety soon. Be sure to keep us updated.

As for me, well it was a quiet weekend, just resting and recouperating. From the 9 eggs collected, I had 5 immature eggs, 1 that was abnormal, and 3 mature ones that fertilised. This was disappointing but our FS and embryologist were still positive. 

I got a call this morning from our embryologist, and she had just done the day 3 check on our embryos. All 3 are grade 1; 1 has divided into 8 cells, another has divided into 7 cells, and the 3rd has divided into 5 cells. The 1st two are much the same in terms of quality, and the 3rd is a bit slower but can still catch up. At day 3, they ideally like to see the embryos at 6-8 cell stage.

Sooo if all goes well until then, I will have a healthy blastocyst transferred on day 5 which is Wed. I've been told that the transfer is like an IUI and won't take very long. This will be done by my FS and the embryologist will be present. If anything else makes it to day 6 and shows healthy markers, then we can freeze this. 

It's amazing that even though DH and I are both maintaining positive attitudes and are so very hopeful, its really tough just waiting and wondering. We both haven't been sleeping well, but we've been talking alot and seeing each other through this. I found myself wondering all the time over the weekend how our embryos are doing and my poor hubbie says he's been doing the same. Let's hope this is our lucky cycle....


----------



## xurfingers

Evie, I am so glad to hear the positive news! I was a little worried, I admit. I just want this for you so badly. I am so hopeful for Wednesday. Looking forward to the next update! Best wishes


----------



## Evie10

Hi friends,
Very quick update for you. I have my transfer this morning at 11am. It takes only 15 minutes and I'm there for a total of an hour. Hopefully my 3 embryos and now 3 healthy blastocysts.
I'll be back at work afterwards, and will let you know more then.
Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Evie10

I'm back from the transfer and it was brilliant! I barely felt any discomfort and I saw the little blastocyst before it went in, while it went in, and afterwards, when it was in my uterus. Phenomenal!

I had 1 full blastocyst which formed from the embryo that was at 7 cell stage on day 3. The other 2 embryos are slightly behind, but they are still blastocysing, so there is still some hope they may be blastocysts by tomorrow so they can be frozen. The embryologist will update me on Friday.

The blastocyst that was transferred seems to be doing very well. The embryologist showed it to me prior to transfer and she said it had grown further from when she had looked at it only 20 minutes earlier. Let's hope its a good sign.

For luteal support, I will need to take another Ovidrel shot tomorrow. I had a small Ovidrel shot on Sunday as well to assist my endometrium keep developing. 

That's it for me for now. I have a horrible afternoon at work ahead of me, so off I go to get through it, and then go home and put my feet up. 

Hope you are all doing great. :hugs:


----------



## BDownmommie

Yay - that sounds so positive! I am so excited for you = glad to hear things are moving so well. I like that you seem to have the same specialists for each visit, and that they can really trace what is going on. I can hardly wait for the next few days to hear from you and the progress made.

YAY!!!


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> I'm back from the transfer and it was brilliant! I barely felt any discomfort and I saw the little blastocyst before it went in, while it went in, and afterwards, when it was in my uterus. Phenomenal!
> 
> I had 1 full blastocyst which formed from the embryo that was at 7 cell stage on day 3. The other 2 embryos are slightly behind, but they are still blastocysing, so there is still some hope they may be blastocysts by tomorrow so they can be frozen. The embryologist will update me on Friday.
> 
> The blastocyst that was transferred seems to be doing very well. The embryologist showed it to me prior to transfer and she said it had grown further from when she had looked at it only 20 minutes earlier. Let's hope its a good sign.
> 
> For luteal support, I will need to take another Ovidrel shot tomorrow. I had a small Ovidrel shot on Sunday as well to assist my endometrium keep developing.
> 
> That's it for me for now. I have a horrible afternoon at work ahead of me, so off I go to get through it, and then go home and put my feet up.
> 
> Hope you are all doing great. :hugs:

Sounds wonderful, Evie! Hopefully it will attach in the next couple of days and you will have your bfp! Please try not to get too stressed out. Stress is so harmful in early pregnancy. Just relax and remember to breath. Your little one is working hard right now! Best wishes darling 
:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Update on me... Beta Levels from yesterday were at 75. Tomorrow will be 1 month since the miscarriage. I hope never to ensure this again!


----------



## xurfingers

Another update from me... AF just arrived! Does this mean it's finally over??? Ooooh boy, I hope it's no heavier than a normal period because I'm stuck at work for 12 more hours...


----------



## Evie10

Hi Jeanie and BDown, thank you so, so much for your good wishes. I genuinely appreciate it.

I got a call from one of the nurses and she's asked me to take 6 clicks of Ovidrel tonight, and that will be the last of it. My beta blood test is scheduled for the morning of Sat, 2 March. So 9 days and counting....

Glad your levels are finally working their way towards 0... its been a long month for you, hasn't it? I hope your body gets the rest and recouperation it needs to move on as soon you are ready. If you do decide to give IVF a go, I would strongly recommend it as long as you find a Dr you are excited to work with, and completely trust. It makes the biggest difference and BDown found she felt the same with her clinic if I remember correctly.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Another update from me... AF just arrived! Does this mean it's finally over??? Ooooh boy, I hope it's no heavier than a normal period because I'm stuck at work for 12 more hours...

Bugger, hope its not too bad. But at least AF is a possible good sign! 

Hope you get through the day at work okay. XO


----------



## knb

Hi there, kinda new here, but I have a quick question, I am doing my first IUI this month, and I was put on femara 2.5mg cd3-cd8 went in for my scans on cd10 and my follicles were only 9 and 10.... so they put me on femara 5mg for another 5 days.. with a scan on cd17.... has anyone heard of this? thank you B


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Another update from me... AF just arrived! Does this mean it's finally over??? Ooooh boy, I hope it's no heavier than a normal period because I'm stuck at work for 12 more hours...
> 
> Bugger, hope its not too bad. But at least AF is a possible good sign!
> 
> Hope you get through the day at work okay. XOClick to expand...

I think that AF arriving is going to finish this once and for all. POAS is very faint now. The flow has been light, however... Even for a period. This cycle started 30 days after the initial miscarriage bleed which is reassuring because my normal cycle is 30 days. I was afraid that the 2 methotrexate injections would have my cycle out of wack for a few months. My body seems to be getting back to the swing of things. I have an appointment tomorrow to talk with my FS. I will be undergoing some testing on my tubes to look for blockages, etc. If all goes well, we will start IUI CYCLE #2. towards the end of March - provided the methotrexate is out of my system by then. Lots to look forward to. Have a wonderful day... EVIE, how's our little bean doing? BDOWN, how are you and the girls???


----------



## Evie10

knb said:


> Hi there, kinda new here, but I have a quick question, I am doing my first IUI this month, and I was put on femara 2.5mg cd3-cd8 went in for my scans on cd10 and my follicles were only 9 and 10.... so they put me on femara 5mg for another 5 days.. with a scan on cd17.... has anyone heard of this? thank you B

Hi B! Good luck with your IUI; I hope it goes smoothly and most importantly, successful for you.

Your 1st IUI is usually a little hit and miss regarding drugs, as they don't want to overstimulate you. They also need to see how your body reacts to the drugs, as some people start off slowly, then their levels skyrocket (like me). I had 4 unsuccessful IUIs and am now on IVF cycle #1, in the 2ww. If you are unsureof anything, ask all your Dr and nurses all your questions, don't be afraid. 

Best of luck again!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Another update from me... AF just arrived! Does this mean it's finally over??? Ooooh boy, I hope it's no heavier than a normal period because I'm stuck at work for 12 more hours...
> 
> Bugger, hope its not too bad. But at least AF is a possible good sign!
> 
> Hope you get through the day at work okay. XOClick to expand...
> 
> I think that AF arriving is going to finish this once and for all. POAS is very faint now. The flow has been light, however... Even for a period. This cycle started 30 days after the initial miscarriage bleed which is reassuring because my normal cycle is 30 days. I was afraid that the 2 methotrexate injections would have my cycle out of wack for a few months. My body seems to be getting back to the swing of things. I have an appointment tomorrow to talk with my FS. I will be undergoing some testing on my tubes to look for blockages, etc. If all goes well, we will start IUI CYCLE #2. towards the end of March - provided the methotrexate is out of my system by then. Lots to look forward to. Have a wonderful day... EVIE, how's our little bean doing? BDOWN, how are you and the girls???Click to expand...

I sincerely hope that AF is marks the end of this rollercoaster for you Jeanie. Its amazing how resilient our bodies can be! :thumbup:

Good luck with your next appointment. Can't wait to hear all about it afterwards.

I am struggling with this wait, especially now that I know the remaining 2 embryos did blastocyse but weren't high enough quality to freeze... Praying very, very hard.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Another update from me... AF just arrived! Does this mean it's finally over??? Ooooh boy, I hope it's no heavier than a normal period because I'm stuck at work for 12 more hours...
> 
> Bugger, hope its not too bad. But at least AF is a possible good sign!
> 
> Hope you get through the day at work okay. XOClick to expand...
> 
> I think that AF arriving is going to finish this once and for all. POAS is very faint now. The flow has been light, however... Even for a period. This cycle started 30 days after the initial miscarriage bleed which is reassuring because my normal cycle is 30 days. I was afraid that the 2 methotrexate injections would have my cycle out of wack for a few months. My body seems to be getting back to the swing of things. I have an appointment tomorrow to talk with my FS. I will be undergoing some testing on my tubes to look for blockages, etc. If all goes well, we will start IUI CYCLE #2. towards the end of March - provided the methotrexate is out of my system by then. Lots to look forward to. Have a wonderful day... EVIE, how's our little bean doing? BDOWN, how are you and the girls???Click to expand...
> 
> I sincerely hope that AF is marks the end of this rollercoaster for you Jeanie. Its amazing how resilient our bodies can be! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with your next appointment. Can't wait to hear all about it afterwards.
> 
> I am struggling with this wait, especially now that I know the remaining 2 embryos did blastocyse but weren't high enough quality to freeze... Praying very, very hard.Click to expand...

Oh, goodness. Those were the 2 embryos that needed to catch up though, right.? Well, let's keep positive because the embryo that was transferred was perfect! And all we need is one that sticks! Don't get hung up on the ones that didn't make it. It's normal to have a higher number of eggs with abnormalities at our age but there are still plenty of good eggs. We just have to try a little harder.... A little longer than maybe the younger girls. So, have you given any thought to POAS before the beta test? There is NO WAY I could be in your place and not be dying to pee, pee, pee! Lol But you have more patience than I do and you keep your cool :) I I ll be praying for your little one tonight. Lots of love


----------



## xurfingers

Update from me... Went to see my new FS today and she is wonderful! She made me feel in control my body and is willing to do things the way I want to do them. We had a fantastic consultation. She did a blood draw and called me herself within 2 hours with the result of 48. I still can't believe how efficient this office is compared to the doctor I have been dealing with. I am thrilled. She is ordering the sonogram of my fallopian tubes and wants my hubby in for another seman analysis to check for any improvements there. She is thinking IVF instead of IUI but said it's my decision and she will support whichever way I would like to proceed. :)


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Update from me... Went to see my new FS today and she is wonderful! She made me feel in control my body and is willing to do things the way I want to do them. We had a fantastic consultation. She did a blood draw and called me herself within 2 hours with the result of 48. I still can't believe how efficient this office is compared to the doctor I have been dealing with. I am thrilled. She is ordering the sonogram of my fallopian tubes and wants my hubby in for another seman analysis to check for any improvements there. She is thinking IVF instead of IUI but said it's my decision and she will support whichever way I would like to proceed. :)

That is just brilliant Jeanie! I am so happy for you.


----------



## xurfingers

I started working out at the gym 7 days ago. I'm happy to say that I have lost 3 lbs. so far. I can't say that I enjoy working out but I do feel better. All of this focus on a baby this past year and a half has put some unwanted pounds on my body. I've decided to take control and shed the weight. If pregnancy occurs again I will deal with it then. I have have put this off... Especially with each pregnancy. Wish me luck.! LOL. Evie, how are you doing little lady? How are you doing emotionally?


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> I started working out at the gym 7 days ago. I'm happy to say that I have lost 3 lbs. so far. I can't say that I enjoy working out but I do feel better. All of this focus on a baby this past year and a half has put some unwanted pounds on my body. I've decided to take control and shed the weight. If pregnancy occurs again I will deal with it then. I have have put this off... Especially with each pregnancy. Wish me luck.! LOL. Evie, how are you doing little lady? How are you doing emotionally?

Good job Jeanie! It's not fun to start, but you do feel so much better for it. Persevere!

I'm alright... not sleeping well and need to pee all the time. Have felt weird (not exactly descriptive I know) and my abdomen has felt tight.... I'm dying to POAS but am managing to hold off. I have also been totally exhausted by the time I get home from work each day, and my boobs have been tender. Often, I'm asleep between 8 & 10pm which is early for me. Easy to misread these as 'signs' but they could also just be the effects of my first IVF cycle. 

Today is 5dp5dt (5 days past 5 day transfer) but its 4 days since my last Ovidrel booster. I'm going to do my best to hold off testing until Wednesday morning which will be 7dp5dt. 

Otherwise, nothing too eventful. Had a busy weekend as I have a huge wedding in 2 months that I've just been signed on for, so trying to finalise things for the bride. Exciting but exhausting!

Hope you are had a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I started working out at the gym 7 days ago. I'm happy to say that I have lost 3 lbs. so far. I can't say that I enjoy working out but I do feel better. All of this focus on a baby this past year and a half has put some unwanted pounds on my body. I've decided to take control and shed the weight. If pregnancy occurs again I will deal with it then. I have have put this off... Especially with each pregnancy. Wish me luck.! LOL. Evie, how are you doing little lady? How are you doing emotionally?
> 
> Good job Jeanie! It's not fun to start, but you do feel so much better for it. Persevere!
> 
> I'm alright... not sleeping well and need to pee all the time. Have felt weird (not exactly descriptive I know) and my abdomen has felt tight.... I'm dying to POAS but am managing to hold off. I have also been totally exhausted by the time I get home from work each day, and my boobs have been tender. Often, I'm asleep between 8 & 10pm which is early for me. Easy to misread these as 'signs' but they could also just be the effects of my first IVF cycle.
> 
> Today is 5dp5dt (5 days past 5 day transfer) but its 4 days since my last Ovidrel booster. I'm going to do my best to hold off testing until Wednesday morning which will be 7dp5dt.
> 
> Otherwise, nothing too eventful. Had a busy weekend as I have a huge wedding in 2 months that I've just been signed on for, so trying to finalise things for the bride. Exciting but exhausting!
> 
> Hope you are had a lovely weekend! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh, yes... It is impossible to tell the difference between pregnancy symptoms and symptoms of the medications -because you are dealing with the same hormones. And I'm sure the Ovidrel booster could effect the results of a pregnancy test right now also. I know it's hard to wait but you are doing the right thing. I have been doing a ton of reading on IVF to familiarize myself with the process; so that I can follow along with you and also be educated on the process should that be our next step. My HSG test will be in about 10 days. I'm really hoping the latest pregnancy has not ruined the integrity of my tube. We are wanting to continue with IUI cycles. Our insurance does not cover IVF, only the medications. So, an IVF CYCLE is around 7,500 per try for us. Crazy amount of money! Evie, I am counting down the days with you. Goooodness, I hope this cycle has been Successful!!!! Ttys :)


----------



## Evie10

Ahh, yes... It is impossible to tell the difference between pregnancy symptoms and symptoms of the medications -because you are dealing with the same hormones. And I'm sure the Ovidrel booster could effect the results of a pregnancy test right now also. I know it's hard to wait but you are doing the right thing. I have been doing a ton of reading on IVF to familiarize myself with the process; so that I can follow along with you and also be educated on the process should that be our next step. My HSG test will be in about 10 days. I'm really hoping the latest pregnancy has not ruined the integrity of my tube. We are wanting to continue with IUI cycles. Our insurance does not cover IVF, only the medications. So, an IVF CYCLE is around 7,500 per try for us. Crazy amount of money! Evie, I am counting down the days with you. Goooodness, I hope this cycle has been Successful!!!! Ttys :)[/QUOTE]

Good God, this is one looong wait. I am definitely not doing so great anymore. I had 1 FRER left from last month, so decided to POAS this morning after I woke up with sore boobs again. BFN. 

I know it might be too early but I don't know how I am going to make it another 4 days til my beta test....

IVF isn't so bad from my experience Jeanie. The actual procedures were less uncomfortable than all 4 of my IUIs, and it was only the recovery from the egg retrieval that wasn't pleasant. And of course this damned wait.....

That is expensive for you, if you don't have government assistance or health cover to assist. We are fortunate here as we have Medicare (government medical care for all citizens) that we fund via taxes. So of the $8600 a fresh (with egg retrieval) IVF cycle costs, we got about $5000 back from the government. After health fund excesses, etc, we are about $3800 out of pocket for this cycle. FET (frozen embryo transfer) cycles are slightly cheaper.

Good luck with the HSG. I had a HyCoSy which is similar and it's a moment of pain when they inflate the balloon but otherwise it's over with quite quickly. Stay positive Jeanie... I kind of rely on your always sunny disposition now!:hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Ahh, yes... It is impossible to tell the difference between pregnancy symptoms and symptoms of the medications -because you are dealing with the same hormones. And I'm sure the Ovidrel booster could effect the results of a pregnancy test right now also. I know it's hard to wait but you are doing the right thing. I have been doing a ton of reading on IVF to familiarize myself with the process; so that I can follow along with you and also be educated on the process should that be our next step. My HSG test will be in about 10 days. I'm really hoping the latest pregnancy has not ruined the integrity of my tube. We are wanting to continue with IUI cycles. Our insurance does not cover IVF, only the medications. So, an IVF CYCLE is around 7,500 per try for us. Crazy amount of money! Evie, I am counting down the days with you. Goooodness, I hope this cycle has been Successful!!!! Ttys :)

Good God, this is one looong wait. I am definitely not doing so great anymore. I had 1 FRER left from last month, so decided to POAS this morning after I woke up with sore boobs again. BFN. 

I know it might be too early but I don't know how I am going to make it another 4 days til my beta test....

IVF isn't so bad from my experience Jeanie. The actual procedures were less uncomfortable than all 4 of my IUIs, and it was only the recovery from the egg retrieval that wasn't pleasant. And of course this damned wait.....

That is expensive for you, if you don't have government assistance or health cover to assist. We are fortunate here as we have Medicare (government medical care for all citizens) that we fund via taxes. So of the $8600 a fresh (with egg retrieval) IVF cycle costs, we got about $5000 back from the government. After health fund excesses, etc, we are about $3800 out of pocket for this cycle. FET (frozen embryo transfer) cycles are slightly cheaper.

Good luck with the HSG. I had a HyCoSy which is similar and it's a moment of pain when they inflate the balloon but otherwise it's over with quite quickly. Stay positive Jeanie... I kind of rely on your always sunny disposition now!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Hello my dear friend. I know the wait is killing you! Lol I would say from experience that day 8-9 will be the earliest you would see a positive urine test result. At least a result where you aren't chasing shadows and seeing things! :) You are sooo close, don't fret! We just received our financial approval for an IVF loan. I am reluctant to finance anything.... Especially something that could potentially keep me from working for awhile should I become pregnant. I would much rather use our savings but the hubby likes to have a cushion, so to speak. Sooo, I'm just hoping we won't need IVF lol. And there is a little part of me that wants to see how things go for you. That will probably influence my decision more than anything. Also, I ve been pregnant 2x in 6 months and there is still no explanation as to why I've lost them both.. So, spending all that money and the possibility of losing another still remains. Uhhh, I don't like making decisions! Help me, Evie! Lol


----------



## Evie10

Hello my dear friend. I know the wait is killing you! Lol I would say from experience that day 8-9 will be the earliest you would see a positive urine test result. At least a result where you aren't chasing shadows and seeing things! :) You are sooo close, don't fret! We just received our financial approval for an IVF loan. I am reluctant to finance anything.... Especially something that could potentially keep me from working for awhile should I become pregnant. I would much rather use our savings but the hubby likes to have a cushion, so to speak. Sooo, I'm just hoping we won't need IVF lol. And there is a little part of me that wants to see how things go for you. That will probably influence my decision more than anything. Also, I ve been pregnant 2x in 6 months and there is still no explanation as to why I've lost them both.. So, spending all that money and the possibility of losing another still remains. Uhhh, I don't like making decisions! Help me, Evie! Lol[/QUOTE]

Hi Jeanie, yes indeed, it is driving me nuts! 

My boobs weren't as sore this morning, and I think that I'm on the way to AF arriving... 3.5 more days and I'll finally know for sure. Feeling very sad again today. 

Good thinking on having the loan approval as back-up, should you need it. I sincerely hope you don't, of course. I think you should see someone who specialises in miscarriage management if you can, to get some answers and also options for different courses of treatment before you definitely decide on whether you need IUI or IVF again. Is that an option for you?


----------



## xurfingers

Ahh, man! Don't say AF is on the way. Why the heck can't they figure out why you can't get pregnant... If nothing is wrong with either of you??? Evie, this breaks my heart :cry: Do you think a different protocol may be a solution? I dunno... It can't be an egg issue - you had a good egg... (I'm thinking aloud). I've done a lot of reading on IVF and the statistics. Most women success on the first 2 tries. Financially, I can't see how people bare the cost but I know how badly you want to be a mommy. If you try once, you have to try again! But I am still so hopeful that this is a bfp. Please God!


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Ahh, man! Don't say AF is on the way. Why the heck can't they figure out why you can't get pregnant... If nothing is wrong with either of you??? Evie, this breaks my heart :cry: Do you think a different protocol may be a solution? I dunno... It can't be an egg issue - you had a good egg... (I'm thinking aloud). I've done a lot of reading on IVF and the statistics. Most women success on the first 2 tries. Financially, I can't see how people bare the cost but I know how badly you want to be a mommy. If you try once, you have to try again! But I am still so hopeful that this is a bfp. Please God!

Thanks Jeanie, I am praying too. 

I called and asked my nurse when I should expect AF should this cycle be unsuccessful. She said Fri-Sun. Guess we'll know soon enough. This is so nerve-wracking! 

We have been saving very hard for a while, so we can afford another cycle thankfully. They don't allow 2 back to back fresh cycles, so we would need to have March off and start again in April. 

How are you doing? How are you feeling about moving forward.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Ahh, man! Don't say AF is on the way. Why the heck can't they figure out why you can't get pregnant... If nothing is wrong with either of you??? Evie, this breaks my heart :cry: Do you think a different protocol may be a solution? I dunno... It can't be an egg issue - you had a good egg... (I'm thinking aloud). I've done a lot of reading on IVF and the statistics. Most women success on the first 2 tries. Financially, I can't see how people bare the cost but I know how badly you want to be a mommy. If you try once, you have to try again! But I am still so hopeful that this is a bfp. Please God!
> 
> Thanks Jeanie, I am praying too.
> 
> I called and asked my nurse when I should expect AF should this cycle be unsuccessful. She said Fri-Sun. Guess we'll know soon enough. This is so nerve-wracking!
> 
> We have been saving very hard for a while, so we can afford another cycle thankfully. They don't allow 2 back to back fresh cycles, so we would need to have March off and start again in April.
> 
> How are you doing? How are you feeling about moving forward.Click to expand...


It is such a bummer that none of your embryos were able to be frozen. I can understand the concern with back to back cycles. It has to be sooo hard on your ovaries to be super stimulated. As for me, I am supposed to do another Beta level on Friday but I'm thinking of waiting until Monday. Pregnancy tests are still showing faint positives so I'm not gonna waste a trip if I know my levels aren't zero. AF is still going but it has remained light. I have been charting my basal body temperature for weeks now. My temp is at a normal non pregnant temperature so I know my beta is falling... It's just slowly falling. The hubby and I are looking forward to some romance soon although it has to be protected... Uhhh. We can not conceive this month due to the methotrexate. He's afraid to touch me! Lol I have needs ya know! Lol I am anxiously awaiting the HSG test. But until then, we have all bases covered. We just need to be pointed in a direction. :hugs:


----------



## Evie10

It is such a bummer that none of your embryos were able to be frozen. I can understand the concern with back to back cycles. It has to be sooo hard on your ovaries to be super stimulated. As for me, I am supposed to do another Beta level on Friday but I'm thinking of waiting until Monday. Pregnancy tests are still showing faint positives so I'm not gonna waste a trip if I know my levels aren't zero. AF is still going but it has remained light. I have been charting my basal body temperature for weeks now. My temp is at a normal non pregnant temperature so I know my beta is falling... It's just slowly falling. The hubby and I are looking forward to some romance soon although it has to be protected... Uhhh. We can not conceive this month due to the methotrexate. He's afraid to touch me! Lol I have needs ya know! Lol I am anxiously awaiting the HSG test. But until then, we have all bases covered. We just need to be pointed in a direction. :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Another BFN this morning. I emailed my nurse and told her, and asked to have my test tomorrow morning instead of Saturday, to put me out of my misery. She said no problem at all, and that she hopes the POAS test is wrong. So do we.... 

Anyhoo, back to you Jeanie. Try to be patient and let your body do its thing to recover. I won't go into the details for fear of putting you off, but "romance", my darling is one thing you have to do without during IVF. Frustrating but worth it if you're successful. Funny isn't it, that the natural way to do things is completely forbidden when trying to achieve the same outcome with IVF?!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies

I have a question for you guys. When I started my IUI cycle this month I started on 50iu injections and produce multiple follies then upped to 75iu because they were growing and yesturday being CD12 they still didn't grow so they upped me to 100iu. Just curious if anyone else has gone through this before. I do have PCOS and they said this was common with PCO because my cycles are longer it may take my eggs longer to grow. Just looking for stories until I got in again tomorrow for my ultrasound

Thank a million everyone


----------



## Evie10

MandaC said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> I have a question for you guys. When I started my IUI cycle this month I started on 50iu injections and produce multiple follies then upped to 75iu because they were growing and yesturday being CD12 they still didn't grow so they upped me to 100iu. Just curious if anyone else has gone through this before. I do have PCOS and they said this was common with PCO because my cycles are longer it may take my eggs longer to grow. Just looking for stories until I got in again tomorrow for my ultrasound
> 
> Thank a million everyone

Hi there, that seems quite normal especially as your 1s cycle is started off without any knowledge of how your body will react to the drugs. I had my dosage put up as well for my last IUI cycle. Make sure to ask your Dr and nurses any time something isn't clear or if you're doubtful.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Evie10

Got my blood test result and its BFN.

Just spoke with my FS and she would like me to have month off and to take extra supplements to try to improve my egg quality before we do another IVF cycle. She's emailing me the list today.... I'm also booked in to see a nutritionist attached to the fertility clinic next Thursday. 

Feeling very sad, and will probably go home and bawl my eyes out. I can only hope and pray that cycle #2 in April works. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Got my blood test result and its BFN.
> 
> Just spoke with my FS and she would like me to have month off and to take extra supplements to try to improve my egg quality before we do another IVF cycle. She's emailing me the list today.... I'm also booked in to see a nutritionist attached to the fertility clinic next Thursday.
> 
> Feeling very sad, and will probably go home and bawl my eyes out. I can only hope and pray that cycle #2 in April works.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.

Gosh, Evie.... I am so so sorry. I was talking to my husband this evening about you and how much this was weighing on my mind. I guess I expected this result after you said AF was on the way but I didn't want to believe it and still had hope. I think your FS is giving you sound advice regarding the use of supplements. In fact, yesterday I ordered supplements that promote egg quality and a folate supplement which will help me replenish the folic acid that the methotrexate depleted. I am sure, however, these were all things you didn't want to hear from your FS but I know for a fact that supplements work. They have definitely helped my husband's sperm issues. Evie, did they do any testing in regards to your egg reserve /quality prior to this IVF? I don't recall you mentioning that. [ My FS called today and told me that my AMH blood test (ovarian reserve) came back at 3.2, which she described as very good, but I cannot find anything on the Internet to compare it to -arghhh!] There has to be something they're missing as to why 4 IUI attempts and 1 IVF cycle have failed. I am so sad for you. I told my husband last night that I really wished you didn't live on the other side of the world from us. He asked why and I said cuz I feel like I'm in this with her and when this baby does finally present itself, I wanna meet this little miracle! ;) It's gonna happen Evie... I just know it! Keep your chin up darling. I know how much this really SUCKS for you right now. Don't give up or give in to the sorrow. Tomorrow, we fight another day! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

I I did manage to find an AMH scale. Apparently there are two of them. Optimal results are between 4.2-6. 8, satisfactory was like 2.5 -4. 1, and mine being 3.2. I'm assuming that my FS referred to my levels as being ' very good 'had something to do with the fact that I'm 36. Not very reassuring in my book. I am worried that I will have a poor response to the stimulation. It SUCKS getting old! Lol


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> I I did manage to find an AMH scale. Apparently there are two of them. Optimal results are between 4.2-6. 8, satisfactory was like 2.5 -4. 1, and mine being 3.2. I'm assuming that my FS referred to my levels as being ' very good 'had something to do with the fact that I'm 36. Not very reassuring in my book. I am worried that I will have a poor response to the stimulation. It SUCKS getting old! Lol

I just looked mine up & I too am in the satisfactory range.... Sucks, but it could be worse!

AF is quite heavy today, and I have no energy. I am still upset and trying not to sway between emotions but I am finding it hard. Just need to ride this wave and get by day by day until it passes.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> I I did manage to find an AMH scale. Apparently there are two of them. Optimal results are between 4.2-6. 8, satisfactory was like 2.5 -4. 1, and mine being 3.2. I'm assuming that my FS referred to my levels as being ' very good 'had something to do with the fact that I'm 36. Not very reassuring in my book. I am worried that I will have a poor response to the stimulation. It SUCKS getting old! Lol
> 
> I just looked mine up & I too am in the satisfactory range.... Sucks, but it could be worse!
> 
> AF is quite heavy today, and I have no energy. I am still upset and trying not to sway between emotions but I am finding it hard. Just need to ride this wave and get by day by day until it passes.Click to expand...

Honey, I am here for you and when you are ready to talk... we will. take this time to heal and to rekindle your spirit. Again, I am also truly saddened that this IVF was unsuccessful. Rotten, rotten luck... :nope:


----------



## Evie10

Update from my FS. She's worried that it could be my eggs, and what she has suggested before we start again, is that I take the list of supplements below, which MAY help my egg quality and the embryo quality:
- Inositol 2grams twice daily
- CoEnzyme Q10 200mg twice daily (was taking 150mg until yesterday)
- L-Arginine 1000mg twice daily
- Melatonin 3mg taken at bedtime

Here's hoping... I also see the nutritionist on Thursday so I'll fill you in once I know more. 

Hope you all have a lovely week ladies! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Update from my FS. She's worried that it could be my eggs, and what she has suggested before we start again, is that I take the list of supplements below, which MAY help my egg quality and the embryo quality:
> - Inositol 2grams twice daily
> - CoEnzyme Q10 200mg twice daily (was taking 150mg until yesterday)
> - L-Arginine 1000mg twice daily
> - Melatonin 3mg taken at bedtime
> 
> Here's hoping... I also see the nutritionist on Thursday so I'll fill you in once I know more.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely week ladies! :hugs:

Hi, Evie. Hope you are feeling better. Did your FS, by chance, tell you how long the supplements will take to make a difference in egg quality? 30 days? 60 days? My husband and I have decided to try IVF at the end of the month and I can't help wondering if next month would be the better month to try... But only if the supplements need time to work. I dunno, I'm worried sick about all this.


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Evie10 said:
> 
> 
> Update from my FS. She's worried that it could be my eggs, and what she has suggested before we start again, is that I take the list of supplements below, which MAY help my egg quality and the embryo quality:
> - Inositol 2grams twice daily
> - CoEnzyme Q10 200mg twice daily (was taking 150mg until yesterday)
> - L-Arginine 1000mg twice daily
> - Melatonin 3mg taken at bedtime
> 
> Here's hoping... I also see the nutritionist on Thursday so I'll fill you in once I know more.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely week ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Hi, Evie. Hope you are feeling better. Did your FS, by chance, tell you how long the supplements will take to make a difference in egg quality? 30 days? 60 days? My husband and I have decided to try IVF at the end of the month and I can't help wondering if next month would be the better month to try... But only if the supplements need time to work. I dunno, I'm worried sick about all this.Click to expand...

She didn't specifically state a timeframe. I assume she thinks that a month would have some beneficial effect.... Maybe ask your FS as well hun...

Good luck with your journey...it was not that bad for me, not fun though. It was emotionally really difficult on more days than I expected. It has been made easier by my very loving husband, and I am sure your hubbie will share the load with you where he can. I guess it's all worth it if we get to bring home a healthy, happy bubba.


----------



## MandaC

I went for my ultrasound yesturday CD17 and finally have 1 follical measuring 10mm. The nurse thinks I will go fast now so I am crossing my fingers that my IUI will happen this wknd and I will be able to test around the 24-25. This is taking forever!!!! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## xurfingers

Update from me. Another beta draw this past Monday. I was at 26... Can you believe this! It's almost comical now. If I'm at 13 in 2 weeks I'm gonna scream! Lol


----------



## knb

My doctor said I was a slow grower too!!! The days seem to drag!! I totally understand, I test on 15, that will be 14dpiui.....
Spirits are high here, although I do feel really forgetful and ditsy today, which is making me giggle alittle at myself. 

Best of luck and I hope your follies supersize soon!


----------



## MandaC

I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??


----------



## xurfingers

MandaC said:


> I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??

No, I can't say that I ve heard of this situation personally but I assume that it is an unusual situation. Do you ovulate on your own? If so, I would be talking to my doctor. What exactly are you paying for... 1 follie you can do on your own. I'm not sure of your fertility situation though. Just speculating. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MandaC

xurfingers said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??
> 
> No, I can't say that I ve heard of this situation personally but I assume that it is an unusual situation. Do you ovulate on your own? If so, I would be talking to my doctor. What exactly are you paying for... 1 follie you can do on your own. I'm not sure of your fertility situation though. Just speculating. Best of luck to you.Click to expand...

Good morning:)

I don't ovulate on my own no. the 3000$ that I am paying for right now is just for my medication cause I am taking so much. I am hoping when I go back tomorrow things will have grown:)


----------



## xurfingers

MandaC said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> I went in this morning to see how my one follie looked. It was measuring 10mm on monday and hasn't grown at all!!!! I am getting so frustrated. It is CD19 and my IUI bill is getting upwards of 3000$ just for the meds and I haven't even been inseminated yet. Has anyone else gone thru this and it took forever for their follie to grow??
> 
> No, I can't say that I ve heard of this situation personally but I assume that it is an unusual situation. Do you ovulate on your own? If so, I would be talking to my doctor. What exactly are you paying for... 1 follie you can do on your own. I'm not sure of your fertility situation though. Just speculating. Best of luck to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning:)
> 
> I don't ovulate on my own no. the 3000$ that I am paying for right now is just for my medication cause I am taking so much. I am hoping when I go back tomorrow things will have grown:)Click to expand...

Yes, it is extremely expensive. Our insurance covers the fertility medication but not the procedure; IUI/ IVF. My hubby and I did an IUI cycle back in August of 2012 that was unsuccessful. Evie 10 has done several IUI's and a recent IVF cycle that have been unsuccessful but she definately has more experience and knowledge regarding these procedures. She is dealing with a lot right now and we will be back with us when she is ready. ( Love you, Evie) I am hoping that your follie has grown also! Did you conceive your other 2 children through IUI? And I'm assuming that you have PCOS because you don't ovulate on your own??? I am recovering from an ectopic pregnancy from December... yes, December. It has been 12 weeks now and VERY SLOWLY my body is absorbing the pregnancy tissue. We are hoping that my beta level is back to ZERO by the end of the month so that we can start our first and hopefully ONLY IVF cycle. But on a different note, my bully is in heat and hopefully we will be dealing with her pregnant ass soon! LOL Her insemination was unsuccessful last heat so if she has fertility issues... well... then I guess she's in the right house! :haha: Talk to you soon


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning everyone

I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow I am hoping and praying that isn't the case. 
Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...

Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??


----------



## xurfingers

MandaC said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow I am hoping and praying that isn't the case.
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...
> 
> Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??


You definitely need to have your ovarian reserve tested. Poor result to stimulants usually reflects low egg quantity. You may need to look into donor eggs. I'm sorry to hear that it has been canceled and if money is a concern then you should see what's going on in your ovaries, hun.


----------



## MandaC

xurfingers said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone
> 
> I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow I am hoping and praying that isn't the case.
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...
> 
> Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??
> 
> 
> You definitely need to have your ovarian reserve tested. Poor result to stimulants usually reflects low egg quantity. You may need to look into donor eggs. I'm sorry to hear that it has been canceled and if money is a concern then you should see what's going on in your ovaries, hun.Click to expand...

Yea that is waht I was thinking. My RE is away for holidays now so I have an appt with him when he gets back. Do you know how they test your ovarian reserve??


----------



## xurfingers

MandaC said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone
> 
> I have been away for a bit. The doctor decided to cancel my cycle because my eggs weren't growing. I was so upset, we spent so much on medication that we may only be able to go for one more round. I am worried not that the next time my eggs still might not even grow I am hoping and praying that isn't the case.
> Glad to hear everyone is doing well and we really need to see some BFP's soon...
> 
> Does anyone know if my eggs weren't growing while being monitored and on meds if my egg could still continue to grow on its own and I can still ovulate naturally??
> 
> 
> You definitely need to have your ovarian reserve tested. Poor result to stimulants usually reflects low egg quantity. You may need to look into donor eggs. I'm sorry to hear that it has been canceled and if money is a concern then you should see what's going on in your ovaries, hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that is waht I was thinking. My RE is away for holidays now so I have an appt with him when he gets back. Do you know how they test your ovarian reserve??Click to expand...

They can test your ovarian reserve with a blood test. Your health insurance should cover this as most insurances will cover procedures and labs that are used to DIAGNOSE infertility.... Not treat it though.


----------



## MandaC

Xurfingers........You definitely need to have your ovarian reserve tested. Poor result to stimulants usually reflects low egg quantity. You may need to look into donor eggs. I'm sorry to hear that it has been canceled and if money is a concern then you should see what's going on in your ovaries, hun.[/QUOTE]

Yea that is waht I was thinking. My RE is away for holidays now so I have an appt with him when he gets back. Do you know how they test your ovarian reserve??[/QUOTE]

They can test your ovarian reserve with a blood test. Your health insurance should cover this as most insurances will cover procedures and labs that are used to DIAGNOSE infertility.... Not treat it though.[/QUOTE]

I have been thinking about what you said all day so I called the awesome nurse at my REs office to ask her if I have had my ovarian reserve tested and she said that they tested me during this last cycle and I have MORE then enough follies and that my reserve is perfectly fine. I wish she had of told me this back when but she said they always do it and only talk to you about it if there is an abnormality. So I am guessing now I am just waiting around for AF and my RE to get back so I can get in to see him and see what our next plan is. Thank you so talking with me you really helped me feel better.


----------



## Evie10

Sorry about your last cycle MandaC. Why don't you try the supplements I am on to try to improve egg quality? 

Jeanie, how are you my friend? How's your hcg level now? How's your gorgeous bullie? 

I am okay, taking more supplements & good stuff courtesy of the nutritionist (fish oil, magnesium, flax oil, chia seeds, low-allergy protein powder) & have decided with my hubbie that we are open to trying 2 more rounds of IVF at most. My FS has said she'll put me on daily injections for the next cycle, & we'll do ICSI as well. I have also started fertility yoga which is so relaxing, & also encourages flood flow to he pelvic area. Just trying to keep my chin up and stay positive at this point....recommend the yoga for sure. I found it more relaxing than acupuncture.


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> Sorry about your last cycle MandaC. Why don't you try the supplements I am on to try to improve egg quality?
> 
> Jeanie, how are you my friend? How's your hcg level now? How's your gorgeous bullie?
> 
> I am okay, taking more supplements & good stuff courtesy of the nutritionist (fish oil, magnesium, flax oil, chia seeds, low-allergy protein powder) & have decided with my hubbie that we are open to trying 2 more rounds of IVF at most. My FS has said she'll put me on daily injections for the next cycle, & we'll do ICSI as well. I have also started fertility yoga which is so relaxing, & also encourages flood flow to he pelvic area. Just trying to keep my chin up and stay positive at this point....recommend the yoga for sure. I found it more relaxing than acupuncture.

Hi, Evie. So glad you are back and doing well. It makes me happy to hear that you are going to continue to try. I think we will all know in our hearts when it is the right time to give up, but hopefully it doesn't come to that. My last beta was 26 and that was a week ago. FS wants me to test again in 5 more days. She also gave us the results of my hubby's SA. 0% morphology is the result. Very discouraging. She is also recommending ICSI. it is quite a bit more expensive but when you are already spending thousands, what's 1,500 more.... Sigh. We have also decided to ask for a 3 blastocyst transfer. At my age it is doubtful that all 3 will take and I have the option of 1,2, or 3 so that's gonna be our decision.... Provided the stimulation goes well and I have a few good eggs to transfer. I am getting more and more nervous as the days go by and the month closes to an end. My IVF cycle will begin then, as long as, my beta has dropped to 0. We shall see. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

MandaC said:


> Xurfingers........You definitely need to have your ovarian reserve tested. Poor result to stimulants usually reflects low egg quantity. You may need to look into donor eggs. I'm sorry to hear that it has been canceled and if money is a concern then you should see what's going on in your ovaries, hun.

Yea that is waht I was thinking. My RE is away for holidays now so I have an appt with him when he gets back. Do you know how they test your ovarian reserve??[/QUOTE]

They can test your ovarian reserve with a blood test. Your health insurance should cover this as most insurances will cover procedures and labs that are used to DIAGNOSE infertility.... Not treat it though.[/QUOTE]

I have been thinking about what you said all day so I called the awesome nurse at my REs office to ask her if I have had my ovarian reserve tested and she said that they tested me during this last cycle and I have MORE then enough follies and that my reserve is perfectly fine. I wish she had of told me this back when but she said they always do it and only talk to you about it if there is an abnormality. So I am guessing now I am just waiting around for AF and my RE to get back so I can get in to see him and see what our next plan is. Thank you so talking with me you really helped me feel better.[/QUOTE]


Oh, you are welcome but I didn't mean to make you worry. Just throwing out some possibilities. But that is great news! If you have plenty of eggs, I'm sure there are plenty of ways to coax them out! Perhaps it's as simple as stimulating your ovaries harder??? Best of luck :)


----------



## MandaC

xurfingers said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Xurfingers
> They can test your ovarian reserve with a blood test. Your health insurance should cover this as most insurances will cover procedures and labs that are used to DIAGNOSE infertility.... Not treat it though.
> 
> Oh, you are welcome but I didn't mean to make you worry. Just throwing out some possibilities. But that is great news! If you have plenty of eggs, I'm sure there are plenty of ways to coax them out! Perhaps it's as simple as stimulating your ovaries harder??? Best of luck :)Click to expand...

That is what the nurse was saying. They were going to give me stronger meds probably to get myself going:)
I meet with him on the 27th.


----------



## xurfingers

Hey ladies! It has been an incredibly busy week for me. I've taken on too many 'after work 'activities and I'm just flat tired. I am beginning to think that my beta levels are not going to be zero by Monday. I have like 5 - 6 more days before AF arrives. I will have to wait another month if my body doesn't cooperate soon! I really wanted to start this coming cycle :sad:


----------



## Evie10

xurfingers said:


> Hey ladies! It has been an incredibly busy week for me. I've taken on too many 'after work 'activities and I'm just flat tired. I am beginning to think that my beta levels are not going to be zero by Monday. I have like 5 - 6 more days before AF arrives. I will have to wait another month if my body doesn't cooperate soon! I really wanted to start this coming cycle :sad:

Keep your chin up darling; you won't know for sure until after the beta results come in. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Evie10 said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! It has been an incredibly busy week for me. I've taken on too many 'after work 'activities and I'm just flat tired. I am beginning to think that my beta levels are not going to be zero by Monday. I have like 5 - 6 more days before AF arrives. I will have to wait another month if my body doesn't cooperate soon! I really wanted to start this coming cycle :sad:
> 
> Keep your chin up darling; you won't know for sure until after the beta results come in. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi, Evie. How are you doing hun? You've been so quite lately. Are you taking it easy and taking time to regroup? I know this has been such a bummer for you but I really miss talking to you. :( Please cheer up soon. :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

Beta came back at 14 today... I have a lot of bad things to say about that! LOL But, I will spare you all!!! Obviously, IVF is not going to happen this month. So frustrating. I am going to the FS today so that she can do a procedure called Endometrial Disruption. This will hopefully speed things up so that we can try IVF next cycle at the end of April/ beginning of May.


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> Beta came back at 14 today... I have a lot of bad things to say about that! LOL But, I will spare you all!!! Obviously, IVF is not going to happen this month. So frustrating. I am going to the FS today so that she can do a procedure called Endometrial Disruption. This will hopefully speed things up so that we can try IVF next cycle at the end of April/ beginning of May.

Okay, I had the procedure done. It was very uncomfortable but it only took a couple of minutes so I survived! Ha ha It was a great opportunity for the FS, nurse, and myself to talk things through and come up with a game plan. The conclusion was for the FS to start me on an antagonist protocol as soon as my beta levels are at zero. She is going to start off being very proactive and aggressive. She agreed with our decision to have 3-3 day embryos put back to increase our odds of success- due to my age and MFI. The possibility of triplets is not really a concern for us considering that woman over 35 have a very, very small risk of high order multiples. Twins would be lovely though :flower: So, I am really hoping that this procedure is what I needed to resolve the pregnancy tissue matter. Evie, when will you be starting your next protocol... around the end of April/First of May- right? We may end up doing this together girl friend! :hugs:


----------



## xurfingers

I think this thread is finally DEAD....


----------



## xurfingers

xurfingers said:


> I think this thread is finally DEAD....

One last update from me for future readers... My beta is now at ZERO. 9 WEEKS after diagnosed ectopic and first of two injections of methotrexate. It took a very long time and honestly, if it happens again I will let them take the tube. Screw that!


----------

